# Taches grises écran 27



## rikkorikko (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Des taches grises sont apparues progressivement sur l'écran de mon iMac 27. On dirait que de la crasse est venue se mettre derrière la vitre du mac. Je précise que la machine est dans un environnement non fumeur. Voici une photo. Le problème est particulièrement visible sur la partie supérieur gauche. D'autres ont-ils rencontré ce problème. Que peut faire le SAV ?

Merci à vous.


----------



## Holy (25 Octobre 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème !! Mon iMac 27" étant rentré chez mon vendeur pour remplacer le lecteur dvd qui ne fonctionnait pas, j'ai demandé que l'on nettoie ces tâches que je pensais être de la poussière infiltrée vu que le problème a déjà été reconnu sur certaines machines. 
Et bien oh surprise, il s'avère que ce n'est pas une infiltration de poussières derrière la "vitre" mais que cela se trouverait dans la dalle même. Je dois donc appeler le centre Apple pour les informer de ce problème pour voir la suite qu'ils vont lui réserver.
J'ai acheté mon iMac fin 2009 et j'ai la garantie apple care. OUF mais ..... vont-ils vouloir la faire intervenir !!! Je vous tiens au courant de la suite de mes démarches !

Si de votre côté vous en savez plus et bien tenez moi au courant.
Merci !!


----------



## Maekhong (27 Octobre 2010)

J'ai eu un problème similaire de taches sur un écran d' iMac 24" de fin 2008. Dans la dalle et non derrière la vitre après quelques mois.

J'ai contacté l' Apple Reseller (Mac Zone, Chiang Mai), changement sous garantie sans discuter. Service rapide en 2j et demi, et ils ont du commander la dalle à Singapour. Service impeccable.


----------



## Holy (9 Novembre 2010)

J'attends toujours le retour de ma machine et le résultat !!! Je vous tiens au courant de la suite. Pas de nouvelles jusque là !


----------



## legza (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour. Je suis nouveau sur le forum et je poste ce message car j'ai le même problème que vous, taches qui apparaissent depuis un petit temps déjà sur l'écran de mon imac i7 28"...

J'attends de voir le résultat de votre réparation pour voir si ça vaut la peine...

PS : petite question, lorsqu'on envoie sa machine au sav, est-il possible d'en avoir une en prêt... j'utilise mon mac tous les jours pour mon boulot et sans je serais très très embêté...


----------



## bambougroove (12 Novembre 2010)

rikkorikko a dit:


> Des taches grises sont apparues progressivement sur l'écran de mon iMac 27. On dirait que de la crasse est venue se mettre derrière la vitre du mac.


As-tu également constaté, sur fond noir ou lorsque l'iMac est éteint, des taches grises sous forme de "halos de projecteur" (comme l'effet sous Photoshop) qui se situent en haut à gauche ou à droite ou les deux et qui se projettent vers le bas (1er tiers voire plus de l'écran), et qui sont visibles lorsque tu es de face ou légèrement de biais (selon les sources lumineuses naturelles de ta pièce) ?


----------



## Maekhong (12 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> As-tu également constaté, sur fond noir ou lorsque l'iMac est éteint, des taches grises sous forme de "halos de projecteur" (comme l'effet sous Photoshop) qui se situent en haut à gauche ou à droite ou les deux et qui se projettent vers le bas (1er tiers voire plus de l'écran), et qui sont visibles lorsque tu es de face ou légèrement de biais (selon les sources lumineuses naturelles de ta pièce) ?



Le symptôme que tu décris est plus probablement de la poussière qui se dépose entre la dalle de l'iMac et la vitre de protection.

Dans ce cas nettoyer la vitre et la dalle. Une des nombreuses vidéos sur le net qui explique comment procéder: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cHMHzq5E5I&feature=related

Je n'ai pas de ventouses alors j'utilise du scotch pour ôter la vitre, elle est juste retenue par des aimants.


----------



## bambougroove (12 Novembre 2010)

Maekhong a dit:


> Le symptôme que tu décris est plus probablement de la poussière qui se dépose entre la dalle de l'iMac et la vitre de protection.
> 
> Dans ce cas nettoyer la vitre et la dalle. Une des nombreuses vidéos sur le net qui explique comment procéder: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cHMHzq5E5I&feature=related
> 
> Je n'ai pas de ventouses alors j'utilise du scotch pour ôter la vitre, elle est juste retenue par des aimants.


Merci Maekhong pour les infos, je suis au courant et pour la 1ère intervention ça sera un technicien qui l'effectuera car il faut également changer la vitre qui a un léger défaut, et j'attendais que les taches dont je parle soient bien conséquentes pour le faire.

Si j'ai posé cette question à  *rikkorikko* (qui d'ailleurs ne s'est pas manifesté depuis le 24 octobre) et aux autres participants par la même occasion, c'est pour savoir si en plus des taches dont il parle il avait également celles dont je parle, car je viens de m'apercevoir que sur une page blanche les taches grises dont il parle commencent à apparaître en haut à gauche :mouais:


----------



## Holy (13 Novembre 2010)

Voilà nous avons récupéré le imac 27" la dalle a été changée et tt est nickel. Il est sous garantie prolongée par l'Applecare.
Service après vente impeccable.
J'espère qu'il en sera de même pour vous. 
Pour le prêt d'une autre machine là je n'ai pas posé la question car nous avons un macbook donc nous avons poursuivi sur le portable !


----------



## spycker (14 Novembre 2010)

c'est souvent la fumée qui fait ça.


----------



## bambougroove (14 Novembre 2010)

spycker a dit:


> c'est souvent la fumée qui fait ça.


La fumée de quoi ? 

Concernant le tabac, c'est un vieux débat et les témoignages montrent que le problème de taches derrière la vitre ou carrément dans la dalle n'arrive pas qu'aux fumeurs, voir notamment ces discussions :
http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/taches-sur-lecran-du-imac-27-photos-a-lappui-295927.html
http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/fumer-devant-son-imac27-default-dutilisation-292416.html
http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/taches-sur-lecran-du-imac-27-photos-a-lappui-295927.html

De plus, rikkorikko a indiqué dans son 1er message que l'iMac était dans un environnement non fumeur


----------



## mammola2 (15 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, je possède moi aussi un iMac 27' depuis janvier 2010 et j'ai le même problème : tâches sombres sur le coin supérieur droit. J'ai démonté la vitre et rien à faire, je pense que ça vient de la dalle. 
Chose bizarre : quand on passe le chiffon sur l'intérieur de l'écran (donc derrière la vitre) en exerçant une légère pression, j'ai l'impression que la zone sombre s'éclaircit et devient "normale" pendant une seconde ou deux. Je n'ai donc pas l'impression que ce soit de saleté ou autre, mais bien une défaillance de la dalle. Mais ça n'engage que moi.

En tout cas, j'ai connu Apple début des années 80 avec l'Apple II, le premier Macintosh est sorti peu après et j'en avais toujours rêvé. Faute de moyens, j'ai franchi le cap pour la première fois presque 30 ans après avec cette machine et le rêve est entrain de s'écrouler...


----------



## bambougroove (15 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> La fumée de quoi ?
> 
> Concernant le tabac, c'est un vieux débat et les témoignages montrent que le problème de taches derrière la vitre ou carrément dans la dalle n'arrive pas qu'aux fumeurs, voir notamment ces discussions :
> http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/taches-sur-lecran-du-imac-27-photos-a-lappui-295927.html
> ...


Le (bon) troisième lien concernant un 24" (taches derrière la vitre) :
http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/fumer-nuit-a-la-sante-dun-ecran-imac-alu-24-a-244899.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------




mammola2 a dit:


> En tout cas, j'ai connu Apple début des années 80 avec l'Apple II, le premier Macintosh est sorti peu après et j'en avais toujours rêvé. Faute de moyens, j'ai franchi le cap pour la première fois presque 30 ans après avec cette machine et le rêve est entrain de s'écrouler...


Des problèmes matériels il y en a eu quasiment sur toutes les gammes, et dans le domaine informatique ça ne concerne pas que les matériels Apple  

Apple c'est aussi l'expérience unique de Mac OS X :love:


----------



## mammola2 (15 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Le (bon) troisième lien concernant un 24" (taches derrière la vitre) :
> http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/fumer-nuit-a-la-sante-dun-ecran-imac-alu-24-a-244899.html
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------
> ...




D'accord avec toi pour Mac OS, mais là où ça fait mal c'est que c'est une machine tout en un à plus de 2000 &#8364; !
Sinon j'ai appelé Apple pour mon problème. Mise à part les tests ridicules et qui n'ont rien à voir, ils m'ont mis en contact avec un réparateur agréé qui a déjà fait la commande d'une nouvelle dalle. Dès qu'ils la réceptionne, il m'appelle pour convenir d'un rendez-vous pour venir me la changer sur place.


----------



## Morefire (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Même problème pour moi avec des taches sur tout l'angle en haut à droite de l'écran ainsi qu'en haut vers le milieu gauche.

Photo de l'écran en entier








Zoom sur la partie droite









Imac acheté il y a 4 mois à la fnac avec une garantie fnac de 3 ans mais pas d'Apple Care. 
Lorsque j'appelle l'Apple Store on me réponds que le problème est connu mais pas encore reconnus par Apple comme étant un défaut.
Donc échange au cas par cas apparemment.
N'ayant pas l'Apple care, je suis un peu désemparé la


----------



## mammola2 (24 Novembre 2010)

Ca y est, le réparateur est venu avant hier et il m'a changé la dalle. Ca a duré moins d'une heure. résultat : plus de tâches... Je conseille à tous de prendre l'Apple Care, car dans mon cas, ça m'a grandement facilité les choses.


----------



## Morefire (24 Novembre 2010)

Cool ça mammola2
Je viens d'appeler la fnac, et on viens m'embarquer l'imac pour réparation et on me largue un macbook en pret ... 15 pouces. C'est déja ça
Wait & See en espérant qu'il me change la dalle sans rechigner


----------



## bambougroove (24 Novembre 2010)

Morefire a dit:


> Lorsque j'appelle l'Apple Store on me réponds que le problème est connu mais pas encore reconnus par Apple comme étant un défaut.
> Donc échange au cas par cas apparemment.


Connu mais pas reconnu ... c'est à nous aussi consommateurs de décider ce qui est acceptable ou non ... rapport qualité/prix 

Mon iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) commence à présenter ce problème de taches grises DANS la dalle, ainsi que des exemplaires plus récents dans cette discussion ... bref c'est anormal même si c'était déjà le cas pour certains 24" :mouais:

Contacter Apple et négocier avec doigté et fermeté  AppleCare ou non !!


----------



## Holy (24 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Connu mais pas reconnu ... c'est à nous aussi consommateurs de décider ce qui est acceptable ou non ... rapport qualité/prix
> 
> Mon iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) commence à présenter ce problème de taches grises DANS la dalle, ainsi que des exemplaires plus récents dans cette discussion ... bref c'est anormal même si c'était déjà le cas pour certains 24" :mouais:
> 
> Contacter Apple et négocier avec doigté et fermeté  AppleCare ou non !!



Et aussi joindre ce débat pourquoi pas !! Preuve que le problème est assez récurrent !!
En ce qui concerne la réflexion sur la fumée, personne ne fume chez moi ! 
Il s'agit donc bien d'un problème dans la dalle.

J'espère que vous aurez gain de cause.


----------



## Morefire (25 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Connu mais pas reconnu ... c'est à nous aussi consommateurs de décider ce qui est acceptable ou non ... rapport qualité/prix
> 
> Mon iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) commence à présenter ce problème de taches grises DANS la dalle, ainsi que des exemplaires plus récents dans cette discussion ... bref c'est anormal même si c'était déjà le cas pour certains 24" :mouais:
> 
> Contacter Apple et négocier avec doigté et fermeté  AppleCare ou non !!




Tout à fait.
D'aileurs le vendeur que j'ai eu au téléphone m'a annoncé effectivement que le problème était connu mais pas reconnu, mais que si le nombre de retour utilisateur augmentait, Apple reconnaitrait le problème.


----------



## Quattro (26 Novembre 2010)

A suivre de près votre histoire de dalle 27 "...


----------



## aksity (26 Novembre 2010)

hello,
J'ai eu le meme problème sur mon ancien iMac 24", il était heureusement sous apple care.
On voyait bien que le souci provenait de la dalle en elle même et non pas de la vitre.Je l'ai bien précisé lors de mon appel.
Quand tu es sous apple care, ils se déplacent chez toi.Un technicien est passé chez moi une semaine plus tard à 7h du mat' (trop sympa....car je bossais après et ma seule dispo c'était le matin  ).
Le type a fait ca devant moi en 10mn..

Vraiment, pour les iMac, je dit et redit et re redit : PRENEZ L'APPLE CARE.
Contrairement à ce que l'on peut penser, ces machines ne sont pas fiables....


----------



## mammola2 (27 Novembre 2010)

Morefire a dit:


> Lorsque j'appelle l'Apple Store on me réponds que le problème est connu mais pas encore reconnus par Apple comme étant un défaut.
> Donc échange au cas par cas apparemment.
> N'ayant pas l'Apple care, je suis un peu désemparé la




J'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a une différence de traitement entre ceux qui ont l'Apple Care et ceux qui ne l'ont pas...


----------



## bambougroove (27 Novembre 2010)

mammola2 a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a une différence de traitement entre ceux qui ont l'Apple Care et ceux qui ne l'ont pas...


Yes, l'AppleCare est une option indispensable pour 3 ans de tranquillité 

Cela dit, AppleCare ou pas, dans le cadre de la garantie légale d'un an (plus généralement une tolérance de quelques mois) ne pas hésiter en cas de problème à contacter Apple avec fermeté, fort des nombreuses discussions et informations sur les forums à ce sujet


----------



## cillab (28 Novembre 2010)

jais eu ce probléme apparament se sont des vapeurs du a la chauffe de composants
c'est linterieur de la vitre qui prend des vapeurs grises ils m'ont enlever la vitre de mon 27,
avec des ventouse 30 secondes,bien nettoyer et c'est nikel depuis 9 mois mais je constate aujourd'hui des traces qui reviennent c'est pénible:hein::hein:


----------



## bambougroove (30 Novembre 2010)

cillab a dit:


> jais eu ce probléme apparament se sont des vapeurs du a la chauffe de composants
> c'est linterieur de la vitre qui prend des vapeurs grises ils m'ont enlever la vitre de mon 27,
> avec des ventouse 30 secondes,bien nettoyer et c'est nikel depuis 9 mois mais je constate aujourd'hui des traces qui reviennent c'est pénible:hein::hein:


Il ne s'agit pas des traces évoquées par l'auteur de la discussion (dans la dalle), mais de celles dont je parle sur la page précédente.

Selon des témoignages à ce sujet sur le forum (pour les 20" et 24" également), il faut apprendre à enlever la vitre et la nettoyer soi-même si on veut éviter l'intervention d'un technicien car le phénomène revient après un certain laps de temps, fumeur ou pas !!


----------



## Sheikah_34 (1 Décembre 2010)

Coucou les gens, même problème de tâches grises que vous.

Pour Info, je suis allé au Genius bar emmené mon petit iMac 27", bien calé sous le bras...hein... Le gentil monsieur de chez Apple me dis ce n'est pas pris par la garantie et que ce sont des tâches de tabac ou de poussière... Bon ok, il me dis de prendre des lingettes, d'enlever la vitre et de nettoyer, il m'explique bien comment faire et me laisse repartir chez moi...

De là, je fais tout exactement ce qu'on m'a dis de faire, pas inquiet du tout... Une fois fini, je remet la vitre, je rebranche le matos et hoooooo surprise rien à changé, pas une trace n'est partie ni même estompée... Grosse déception, et surtout je me revoyais déjà repartir direction Apple store avec mon gros paquet pas du tout galère à transporter!!!

RDV demain donc, à 10h40 pour être précis, oui oui, je voulais 11h mais le créneau disponible ne voulais pas être validé sur le site hé hé hé ...

Enfin en gros, demain je vous dis ce qui ce passe, je suis légèrement remonté, c'est vrai qu'à ce prix, on recherche un minimum de qualité....dont un écran sans tâches me parait peu demandé... J'espère que ce sera plutôt sans prise de tête, je me vois mal faire un sitting, mais perso je ne vois que 2 solutions valables au problème, changement de dalle ou remplacement de mon iMac!!! Bon le modèle n'est plus en vente... Donc j'ai un doute!!!

A demain pour les news!!!


----------



## Sheikah_34 (2 Décembre 2010)

Ça y est retour de l'Apple store...(Montpellier) prise en charge par un technicien du Genius bar, je lui explique vite fait mon problème en précisant que c'est ma deuxième visite...

Il allume le Mac, voit les tâches, je lui en montre d'ailleurs de nouvelles qui n'étaient pas là à ma première visite!! Sans rien me dire il tapote sur son ordi... Reviens avec une souris pour m'eteindre mon Mac, il me dis juste qu'il va le garder, pour nettoyage et que si ça ne suffit pas il me changeront la dalle... Sur le papier qu'il me donne a signer, il est précisé en estimation de la réparation....display, LCD 27-inch et HARDWARE REPAIR Level 1 pour un montant total coquet de 446  et montant dû 0 ... Ouf prit sous garantie!!!

Donc en attente qu'on me rappel, et limite triste....j'ai plus mon joujou, mais je vais bientôt le récupérer....


----------



## Quattro (3 Décembre 2010)

Faut il préciser lors de l'achat sur apple store un IMac 27 " sans tâches ??? au cas ou ?
Lamentable...:hein:


----------



## Sheikah_34 (7 Décembre 2010)

Hey... dernières news...

Ayant donc amené mon iMac le 2 décembre, étant le 7 ... Et n'ayant pas eu de coup de fil... Je me décide à téléphoner à l'applestore pour avoir des nouvelles. La personne qui me répond me dis que la personne pouvant me renseigner n'est pas là et va me rappeler. Trois heures plus tard une personne me rappelle pour me dire que les taches viennent de traces de tabac... Mais je ne fume pas!!!

Je suis donc un peu beaucoup agacé j'ai l'impression qu'ils essaient de me remettre la faute dessus pour éviter de me changer la dalle LCD. On me demande 2 jours d'attente de plus, en gros, n'attend jusqu'à jeudi, si en fin de matinée je n'ai pas de nouvelles je vais faire le sitting direct au magasin...

Est-ce que d'autres ont le même soucis que moi???


----------



## asus27 (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour Sheikah

Pour moi j' avais ce genre de taches : 

http://img228.imageshack.us/i/img0247gj.jpg/

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8056/img0247gj.jpg

Je ne suis pas allé a un Store, je suis passé par un revendeur apres avoir téléphoné au SAV d ' Apple pour me donner un numero de dossier.
La petite madame a essayée de me depanner en me faisant un "Hard reset". Elle m' a expliqué que si cela n' etait pas de la poussière, un echange de la la dale serait effectué! 

Pas une seconde elle ne m' a parlé de tabac ou autre, donc machine déposée je l' ai récupéré 15 jours apres avec une dale neuve  Je ne possede pas d' ApleCare, et la garantie finissait un mois apres.

Fab


----------



## Quattro (8 Décembre 2010)

Ok pour le message, tant mieux si tout s'arrange, mais pour la photo tu pourrais la mettre en 600 x 450 après être passé chez imageresizer... Merci :love:


----------



## vegasparis (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai acheté le dernier imac 27 pouces à la fnac en septembre 2010, et j'ai moi aussi ce problème de tache. J'en ai en haut à droite, et maintenant en haut au milieu de l'écran.
Pour 2000 euros, cela fait vraiment tache.
Que faire ? Quel numéro appeller ? La Fnac ou Apple pour demander une réparation.
PS: c'est le 3 éme IMAC que j'ai depuis 2005, et ils ont tous eu des problèmes de taches à l'écran. Pour mon ancien, je fumais chez moi donc je me suis dit que cela pouvait venir de là, hors le nouveau est dans un espace non fumeur car je ne fume plus. 
Je commence a être un peu furax, ce qui est sûre, c'est le dernier IMAC que j'achète.
La prochaine fois ce sera un mac pro.
Merci pour vos retours si vous avez le même problème.
Bonne soirée.
Cordialement,
Didier.


----------



## Sheikah_34 (9 Décembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

News de l'Apple store ce mercredi après midi...on m'a appelé pour me dire qu'après nettoyage de l'écran de mon iMac les taches ne partent pas.... Là je dis..... BRAVO !!! Je leur dis depuis le début et eux ils mettent une semaine à le voir... Enfin, passons....

De là, on me précise que j'ai bien signifié à mon précédent interlocuteur que je ne fumais pas...en insistant bien pour que je confirme!! Là je commence à me demander s'ils me prennent pour un handicapé... Et on me dis juste que l'on vient de me commander une dalle LCD et que d'ici semaine prochaine j'aurai le droit de récupérer mon imac....

Niveau marketing, et expérience utilisateur, Apple est au top... Pour le SAV il y a du boulot, et le pire, si on veut se plaindre...il y a personne, pas d'adresse de contact, et le service client c'est le zéro pointer...

Du coup je me tâte à me prendre un Applecare pour palier un futur défaut d'écran sur les 2 prochaines années a venir, vu que ma garantie s'arrête au 18 mars 2010....


----------



## Quattro (10 Décembre 2010)

Il faut qu'il change de fournisseur, ou revoie le process en usine, car il y en a des dalles tachetées pour le coup, à dissuader les décisions d'achats!

D'un banal incident, Apple passe à un défaut *chronique*, c'est grave, commercialement parlant


----------



## Sheikah_34 (10 Décembre 2010)

Ça y est j'ai récupéré mon iMac tout beau tout propre ce début d'après midi...

En manque de mon joujou préféré je regardais tous les matins sur le site pour voir si l'état d'avancement de mon mac changeait ou pas...ou pas jusqu'à ce matin d'ailleurs...

Là j'appel direct et on me confirme que je peux venir le récupérer .... youpi youpi!!

Donc super content pour le coup mais très déçu de la gestion du SAV qui voulait à tout prix que ce soit ma faute...moyen quoi!! Venant d'une boîte comme Apple, c'est limite je trouve!!

Si vous avez le même soucis je vous souhaite bon courage surtout si vous n'avez pas d'Applecare...


----------



## Quattro (11 Décembre 2010)

Donc Apple Care obligatoire pour les Imac à dalle géante perméable...


----------



## Rico0o (11 Décembre 2010)

Les taches grises commencent aussi pour moi dans le coin supérieur droit de mon 27", bon bah je sens que jvais bientôt appeler applecare 
On voit bien qu'elles sont à l'interieur de la dalle LCD.


----------



## Pierre C. (19 Décembre 2010)

Bon ben... de mon côté c'est pareil !
Des taches viennent d'apparaitre sur ma dalle qui avait déjà été changée pour problème de jaunisse.

Dans 10 jours il ne sera plus sous garantie Apple, encore heureux que ca arrive maintenant plutôt qu'après. Je me sens forcé de prendre l'apple care tant que je le peux encore.

Bref, cet iMac 27... pfff...


----------



## nolight (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

Mon iMac à moins de 6 mois et j'ai les mêmes taches que vous.

Je viens de PC alors les bug, je connais  mdr...

Petite question: il y a une différence entre la garantie (classique) d'apple et l'apple care?


----------



## subsole (22 Décembre 2010)

nolight a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Mon iMac à moins de 6 mois et j'ai les mêmes taches que vous.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Oui, il y a des différences:
+ 33 mois d'assistance téléphonique. 
+ 24 mois de garantie pièces et main d'oeuvre.
C'est payant.


----------



## nolight (22 Décembre 2010)

Merci Subsole,

Donc en gros, c'est juste une "extension de garantie"? Pas de service supplémentaire? Mon mac étant encore sous garantie, il est inutile (pour l'instant) de prendre l'apple care...?


----------



## subsole (22 Décembre 2010)

nolight a dit:


> Merci Subsole,
> 
> Donc en gros, c'est juste une "extension de garantie"? Pas de service supplémentaire? Mon mac étant encore sous garantie, il est inutile (pour l'instant) de prendre l'apple care...?



Exactement, c'est une extension de garantie.
La garantie légale est d'une année, pièce et main d'oeuvre + 3 mois d'assistance téléphonique.
Si tu comptes prendre une AppleCare, tu dois l'acheter avant la fin de la garantie légale, après ce n'est plus possible.
Autant la prendre immédiatement, tu gagneras 9 mois d'assistance téléphonique.


----------



## adrien95 (22 Décembre 2010)

depuis peu j ai ces taches qui sont apparues sur un iMac i7 27pouces de septembre;
en negociant avec Apple j ai le droit a une intervention sur site ( chez moi) car il m avait annoncer que je devais me passer pendant 10 jours de ma machine;
il devraient  venir faire ca dans la semaine prochaine 
j en profite pour faire remplacer mon hdd qui gratte un peu;
j ai acheter un pti SSD 120 giga comme ca il me le montera a son passage vu que le iMac aura le ventre ouvert


----------



## nolight (22 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour l'info subsole


----------



## bambougroove (23 Décembre 2010)

nolight a dit:


> Donc en gros, c'est juste une "extension de garantie"? Pas de service supplémentaire?


La réparation sur site si tu remplis les conditions géographiques.

Voir la présentation et les conditions générales de l'AppleCare ici : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC257F/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY


----------



## Aekold (17 Janvier 2011)

Et bien après avoir eu deux disques dur foireux et un troisième en prime (changé aujourd'hui). Je me rends compte que j'ai de belles tâches grises partout sur l'écran.

C'est pénible.


----------



## adrien95 (17 Janvier 2011)

salut moi j'ai eu la même sur mon imac 27' après 3 mois d'utilisation,
Apres appel a Apple , vu que j'ai l'AppleCare j'ai eu une intervention sur site;
Le résultat : remplacement de la dalle Led 
temps de l'opération 20 minutes et j'ai aucune poussière derrière l'écran.


----------



## Aekold (18 Janvier 2011)

Idem, intervention sur site dans la semaine. J'attends avec impatience mon 4ème disque dur et ma nouvelle dalle...


----------



## esheep (19 Janvier 2011)

mon expérience sur un 21,5 je l'ai emmené pour des taches partie supérieure gauche fin novembre 2010 soit disants ce serait la nicotine mais ils auraient quand même changé l'écran enfin blablabla. Au final depuis deux jour les mêmes tache sont revenues...


----------



## vegasparis (22 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,
Voici une photo de mon écran, enfin une partie, car il y a d'autres taches.
En 5 ans 3 imacs et les 3 avec des taches grises sur l'écran.
Sur l'ancien, dalle remplacée et au bout de 2 mois des taches sont revenues.
C'est apparemment dû aux composants qui chauffent trop et abiment l'écran, MERCI APPLE.
Je vais appeller le SAV, mais je m'en sert pour travailler dons, j'espère qu'ils vont venir sur place.
Le problème est qu'une fois la dalle changée, qui me dit que le problème ne va pas recommencer ?
Je déconseille fortement l'achat des Imacs...


----------



## bambougroove (22 Janvier 2011)

Idem pour mon iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) qui a 10 mois (les taches sont apparues il y a environ 1 mois).

En plus de ces taches, j'ai des trainées grisâtres (qui au début partent du haut comme un effet "halo" de projecteur dans Photoshop) qui ont commencé à apparaître après 2 semaines et qui couvrent maintenant quasiment tout l'écran, ce n'est pas vraiment visible l'écran allumé (contrairement aux taches grises) ... mais éteint c'est une horreur !! 

Ayant l'AppleCare, un changement de la vitre qui a un léger défaut de fabrication devait être effectué à domicile (à titre exceptionnel car j'habite à plus de 80 km d'un Centre de réparation), je vais les rappeler pour que le technicien change aussi la dalle 

Ces problèmes ne sont pas nouveaux, des 20" et 24" sont également concernés et cela arrive également à des non fumeurs, alors l'argument de la nicotine ... :mouais:


----------



## vegasparis (22 Janvier 2011)

Oui, je sais tous leurs IMACS sont de très mauvaise qualité.
Je vais prendre l'applecare pour celui-ci et habitant à 1 km de l'apple center, ils viendront me changer la dalle 50 fois en 3 ans s'il le faut.
En tout cas je ne rachèterai plus jamais d'imac 
On se tient au courant.
J'ai même envie de faire jour le vice caché et me le faire rembourser car 2000 euros pour des taches grises


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour
J'ai exactement le même problème  avec mon imac 27". Il y a quelques semaines de ca , j'ai vu une grosse trace qui pour moi correspondais  à une tâche  ou une crasse. J'ai donc essayé de nettoyer l'écran mais il s'avère que cela est intérieur.

Ayant acheté mon ordinateur  en février 2010 j''ai donc contacté apple care  pour leur signaler ce problème et me le réparer. Le souci, c'est que lorsque j'ai  commandé mon ordinateur avec mon extension de garantie, celle-ci n'a pas été enregistrée  et impossible de trouver  sur le CD ou sur le bouquin  le numéro de contrat de l'extension apple care.

 Donc apple care  ne veut pas venir chercher  mon ordinateur car je n'ai pas le numéro  de ma garantie!! comment faire pour trouver ce numéro?


----------



## fouyas (22 Janvier 2011)

Idem pour moi, un iMac 27 late 2009 avec de belles taches grise dans la dalle depuis quelques mois ... 

J'ai démonté la vitre en vain, les traces sont vraiment dans la dalle. Décidément entre la jaunisse et le reste, ces écrans de 27 sont vraiment de piètre qualité,  je rappelle que mon 1er 27 a été remplacé pour des problèmes de fuites de lumière.

Je commence vraiment à croire les messages qui dise qu'Apple c'est vraiment plus ce que c'était.

A+


----------



## adrien95 (22 Janvier 2011)

moi presque après 1 mois après le changement de ma dalle toujours aucune apparition de taches ; je croises les doigts


----------



## bambougroove (22 Janvier 2011)

tatane72 a dit:


> Le souci, c'est que lorsque j'ai  commandé mon ordinateur avec mon extension de garantie, celle-ci n'a pas été enregistrée  et impossible de trouver  sur le CD ou sur le bouquin  le numéro de contrat de l'extension apple care.


Tu l'as acheté où ? 
Tu dois bien avoir une facture qui prouve l'achat de l'iMac et du contrat AppleCare (qu'il soit enregistré ou non). Sinon contacte directement ton vendeur.


----------



## adrien95 (22 Janvier 2011)

Normalement tout ce passe avec le numéro de série ;


----------



## bambougroove (22 Janvier 2011)

adrien95 a dit:


> Normalement tout ce passe avec le numéro de série


Normalement oui 
Si le SAV "renacle", c'est que le numéro de série ne suffit pas dans son cas


----------



## Aekold (25 Janvier 2011)

Ecran changé par une dalle "propre". Disque dur Seagate changé, pour la 3ème fois. C'est donc mon 4ème DD Seagate, et devinez quoi... il claque comme les 3 autres. 

Pour info. le technicien qui a opéré la bête a voulu constaté de lui même (bah oui c'est la troisième fois qu'il doit faire 400 KM (AR) pour venir chez moi...). Il m'a confirmé que le comportement du DD était anormal et l'a bien stipulé dans la fiche d'intervention.

Ça rend fou...


----------



## bambougroove (25 Janvier 2011)

Aekold a dit:


> Ecran changé par une dalle "propre". Disque dur Seagate changé, pour la 3ème fois. C'est donc mon 4ème DD Seagate, et devinez quoi... il claque comme les 3 autres.
> 
> Pour info. le technicien qui a opéré la bête a voulu constaté de lui même (bah oui c'est la troisième fois qu'il doit faire 400 KM (AR) pour venir chez moi...). Il m'a confirmé que le comportement du DD était anormal et l'a bien stipulé dans la fiche d'intervention.
> 
> Ça rend fou...


Yes c'est dingue que Apple continue à fournir ce modèle de Seagate qui pose souvent problème :mouais:
J'ai eu 4 iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) consécutifs avec ces DD bruyants/suractifs, le 5ème a un Western Digital et no problem !!

La bonne nouvelle c'est que ton technicien reconnait que c'est anormal, car si Apple échangeait sans problème au début depuis quelques temps selon certains témoignages sur le forum ce n'est plus le cas, ou alors au prix de négociation au cas par cas 

Concernant l'intervention à domicile, je suis surprise étant donné que tu es apparemment à 200 km du Centre de réparation le plus proche, alors qu'il est stipulé dans le contrat AppleCare que c'est 80 km max pour une intervention sur site gratuitement.
Peux-tu m'en dire plus à ce sujet ? Merci d'avance 


EDIT : tiens-nous également au courant concernant la nouvelle dalle ... combien de temps va-t-elle tenir sans tache ...


----------



## GaelleIonel (25 Janvier 2011)

Même problème ici parmi tant d'autres, sur notre Imac 27' (acheté en juin 2010); 
il a passé presque plus de temps en réparation qu'à la maison ! Le mois prochain il retournera en réparation et par la même on va essayer de résoudre le problème de taches grises...C'est apparu peu de temps après la deuxième stage chez le réparateur, nous pensions que c'était lié aux réparations car il y a aussi comme des traces de doigts qui ne partent pas quand on nettoie l'écran.


----------



## Aekold (25 Janvier 2011)

@bambougroove : D'après ce que j'ai compris, APPLE sous-traite uniquement une société dans le grand est de la France. Cette société se trouve du côté de Strasbourg et j'habite derrière Metz. Le technicien doit faire au minimum 200KM (soit 400 AR) pour se rendre chez moi.

Un centre de réparation agrée se trouve à Metz (30 km de mon lieu de résidence). Mais la garantie APPLE CARE stipule que le matériel de type iMac 27" est éligible à intervention sur site. J'ai tout simplement invoqué cette "clause" auprès de la plateforme téléphonique d'apple lors de mon premier appel et leur ai aussi expliqué que je ne pouvais pas me permettre de perdre une semaine de travail en raison d'une réparation mineure comme un changement de disque dur (et de dalle...). Le niveau 2 a donc déclenché l'intervention sur site à chacun de mes appels.

Tu as entièrement raison concernant le disque dur, je ne comprends pas que la firme de Cupertino continue à fournir ses "prestataires" avec ce disque dur précisément. Trois interventions comme les miennes ont du leur coûter quelques deniers... 

Pour le consommateur que je suis, cela me semble vraiment absurde...


----------



## bambougroove (25 Janvier 2011)

@ Aekold : merci pour les précisions  
Ton cas "géographique" est en effet particulier, et comme souvent c'est au cas par cas ... à chacun de négocier au mieux de ses intérêts 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------




GaelleIonel a dit:


> il y a aussi comme des traces de doigts qui ne partent pas quand on nettoie l'écran.


Le technicien n'a pas du bien la nettoyer lors de la réparation.

Il y a plusieurs problèmes (voir plus haut dans cette discussion pour plus de détails) qui concernent la dalle et la vitre.

Concernant le derrière de la vitre, à moins d'avoir un contrat AppleCare (mais bon faire déplacer régulièrement un technicien pour ça ...) ou être proche d'un Centre de réparation, il faut se faire à l'idée d'apprendre à la démonter et la nettoyer soi-même (voir tutos dans ce forum ou sur le net) car à plus ou moins long terme les "salissures" reviendront, c'est manifestement inhérent à la conception de l'iMac :mouais:


----------



## Aekold (25 Janvier 2011)

@bambougroove : C'est pas un bon investissement cet iMac... Pour le moment quasiment 3 journées de travail perdues : interventions + migration des données via Time Machine (environs 8h avec la time capsule).


----------



## bambougroove (25 Janvier 2011)

Aekold a dit:


> @bambougroove : C'est pas un bon investissement cet iMac... Pour le moment quasiment 3 journées de travail perdues : interventions + migration des données via Time Machine (environs 8h avec la time capsule).


L'iMac n'est pas spécifiquement destiné à un usage professionnel, même si ses performances et son prix sont alléchants pour les pros.

Bien sûr cela n'excuse pas les problèmes rencontrés, mais un MacBook Pro ou un Mac Pro, voire un Mac Mini sont plus adaptés selon les utilisations.


----------



## Aekold (27 Janvier 2011)

Pour info. APPLE va procéder une nouvelle fois à l'échange du DD et de la dalle d'écran qui siffle quand je diminue la luminosité...

La loi des séries...


----------



## adrien95 (27 Janvier 2011)

apparemment j ai de la chance moi je n ai plus de soucis de tache sur mon écran et vu que j ai mon ssd installer j ai plu les problèmes de hdd mais je vais pas tarder a le refaire changer quand même juste pour la forme l'os es installer mais le disque est enlever , moi ça me coute rien vu que les intervention c'est a domicile, en espérant tomber sur un western digital ...


----------



## septimus (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Même problème sur mon Imac 21.5. Non fumeur. Je l'ai emmené hier soir chez mon revendeur. Aujourd'hui il me rappelle pour me dire qu'ils ont regardé mais qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire vu que ça ne rentre pas dans la garantie (contamination qui n'a rien à voir avec un défaut matériel........). J'appelle Apple pour leur exposer mon problème qui, au bout d'un 1/4 d'heure, confirme que c'est mort et que, en gros, c'est le revendeur qui a déclaré cette panne comme non couverte ! Bon là je me fâche un peu et je me rends compte que ça aurait été plus simple que ma carte mère tombe en rade Bref au bout du compte rien à faire Je rappelle mon revendeur qui renvoie la balle à apple et qui m'explique qu'ils sont de plus en plus dur sur ce genre de panne alors qu'avant ils faisaient des exceptions. Et puis je tombe sur ce post où je vois que plusieurs d'entre vous ont bien vu leur dalle simplement remplacée, sans aucun souci !!! Que faire ? Ma garantie se termine dans 2 jours (pas d'apple care mais je ne pense pas que tous ceux qui ont été "gâtés" aient forcément l'apple care)
Merci de votre aide


----------



## adrien95 (3 Février 2011)

prends l apple care avant la fin de ta garantie ,
normalement il les changent sans probleme


----------



## bilal.robin (3 Février 2011)

Même problème sur mon iMac 27 pouces.
 Exactement les mêmes taches,  que montre morefire à la première page. 
(Taches grises dans le coin supérieur droit)


 Je suis non fumeur, et c'est interdit de fumer chez moi, 
donc ca exclut de fait, l'hypothèse de la fumer de tabac....


 Voyant ça, j&#8217;ai pris un Apple Care, après un appel à Apple, un technicien va changer mon écran chez moi à Bruxelles.


 Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que je l'ai eu au téléphone, et d'après lui ,ca risque fort de revenir, 
il a déjà changé plusieurs fois l'écran, chez un client....
 d'après lui ,cela pourrait être la carte graphique qui chauffe, et qui provoque une réaction chimique dans l'écran. 



En effet je joue pas mal sur mon iMac, donc ma carte chauffe en conséquence.
Je suis tranquille pour 3 ans, mais j'espère qu&#8217;Apple, trouvera une solution d'ici là, 
car sinon ca ne fait que retarder le problème....


----------



## septimus (4 Février 2011)

Désolé pour mon absence, très pris depuis hier am. Suite de mes aventures : après avoir lu ce post, je me paie le culot de re-téléphoner à Apple pour leur dire que je ne comprends pas que certaines personnes aient la chance d'être satisfaits dans leur demande et pas d'autres. Je discute avec le gars (très sympa au demeurant) qui finit par me dire qu'il ne peut rien pour moi je me fâche un peu, lui dis que sa réponse ne me satisfait pas et lui demande comment je peux vraiment faire entendre mon mécontentement... léger blanc il me passe le service clients (10 mn d'attente, étude de mon historique apple ?) et une jeune femme commence à me ressortir le "effectivement, ça ne rentre pas dans la garantie et patati..." et me demande quand même le numéro de tél de mon revendeur pour voir le problème avec lui. Je lui dis que c'est peut-être pas la peine si c'est pour au final entendre la même chose... elle insiste. Je lui donne le n° et 10mn plus tard, mon revendeur appelle pour me dire qu'apple est en train d'étudier mon cas... 10 mn à nouveau et apple me rappelle pour me dire qu'exceptionnellement ils vont prendre en charge la réparation  Elle me fait au passage une petite leçon sur les bonnes conditions d'utilisation de ma machine et me demande si des voitures passent près de chez moi :mouais: Je lui réponds que oui, effectivement, maintenant qu'elle en parle, il y a bien des voitures qui passent dans la rue où j'habite... Mais bon je prends plutôt ça à la rigolade vu la bonne nouvelle que je viens d'avoir.
Voilà, j'attends maintenant de récupérer mon imac chez mon revendeur.  Comme quoi ça paie d'insister un peu. En tout cas merci à MacGé et à ses membres qui ont contribués à la fin heureuse de cette aventure


----------



## bambougroove (4 Février 2011)

septimus a dit:


> Elle me fait au passage une petite leçon sur les bonnes conditions d'utilisation de ma machine et me demande si des voitures passent près de chez moi :mouais:


Quel culot !! :mouais:
S'il fallait uniquement habiter au fin fond de la campagne ou au bon air là haut dans la montage pour avoir un Mac ... Apple n'en vendrait pas beaucoup 

Concernant le tabac l'argument est limite car d'après les témoignages de ceux qui ont fait changer leur dalle ou qui ont contacté Apple au sujet des taches grises de la dalle et/ou des taches derrière la vitre, il ressort que cela est vraisemblablement du à la chaleur générée par certains composants plutôt qu'à de la nicotine ... surtout chez les non fumeurs 

C'est au cas par cas et il faut insister, tant mieux si ça se termine bien pour toi


----------



## Aekold (7 Février 2011)

Aujourd'hui, changement du disque dur (ce sera mon 5ème, si je ne m'abuse) et changement de la dalle (la 3ème). J'attends avec impatience l'intervention du technicien qui solutionnera, je l'espère, une bonne fois pour toute mes problèmes...

Mais ce n'est pas gagné... Prochaine étape, changement de machine (dixit le technicien qui a prit en charge mon dossier).

Je suis assez effaré de voir le nombre de personnes touchées par ces deux problèmes.


----------



## vegasparis (10 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je suis allé chez apple store, un vendeur m'a dit que le problème n'était pas pris en compte dans la garantie  Les taches sont de plus en plus présentes, je précise, il est dans un environnement non fumeur, très peu de voitures passent dans ma rue 
Je vais retourner chez l'apple store en question, et munis d'une caméra caché, je vais tout enregistrer et le passer sur youtube, ça commence à m'agacer cette histoire. De plus c'est le 3 ème Imac que j'achète en 4 ans et tous ont eu le même problème Apple c'est vraiment plus ce que c'était... 
Voilà, alors il est vrai que je ne le "ménage pas" niveau processeur, montage et encodage vidéo, il monte à plus de 80 degrés. Mais bon on achète pas un I5 avec une radeon 5750 pour ne faire que surfer sur safari !!! Et oui, les composants qui chauffent sont les responsables de ces satanés taches sur les écran IMAC, apple il serait grand temps de faire quelque chose pour pallier à ce problème qui dure depuis des années.
Mon imac a été acheté en septembre 2010. Imac 27 dernière génération de .....


----------



## Aekold (11 Février 2011)

@bambougrouve : Après 1h20 de téléphone avec un technicien (niveau 2) Apple, verdict :
> mon iMac 27" i5 2,66 Ghz + ATI 4850 512 MO
devient dans 1 semaine
> un iMac 27" i5 2,8 GHZ + ATI 5750 1GO

Il en aura fallut des disques durs et des écrans défectueux. Cependant j'espère que le nouveau sera quant à lui : parfait...


----------



## Nathalex (11 Février 2011)

Pourtant habitué de ces forums, je découvre ce fil sans le chercher alors que j'ai vu les premières taches en haut à droite de l'écran de mon iMac 27" de mars 2010.
J'ai reçu mon AppleCare hier. Le temps du coup de fil à Apple ne devrait pas tarder.....


----------



## bambougroove (12 Février 2011)

Aekold a dit:


> Il en aura fallut des disques durs et des écrans défectueux. Cependant j'espère que le nouveau sera quant à lui : parfait...


Je l'espère pour toi  en tout cas concernant le disque dur (notamment s'il s'agit d'un Western Digital) car pour l'écran j'en suis moins sûre 

Même si les forums pointent généralement sur les problèmes et qu'il faut donc relativiser, je me demande si ce problème qui était déjà existant sur des gammes précédentes n'est pas plus courant qu'on ne le pense, après tout concernant l'iMac 27" de la fin 2009 beaucoup n'ont pas vu que leur écran était jaune avant de venir faire un tour sur ce forum


----------



## Nathalex (12 Février 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> beaucoup n'ont pas vu que leur écran était jaune avant de venir faire un tour sur ce forum



Tu as raison et j'en ferais presque partie : j'avais scruté le mien à la réception et effectivement, j'avais repéré la bande jaunâtre en bas de la dalle. Mais je l'avais gardé justement parce que j'étais à peu près sûr que je n'aurais rien remarqué sans MacGe.

Mais pour les tâches grises, c'est une autre histoire ! Elles sautent littéralement aux yeux dès que l'on met une fenêtre (pas forcément grande) blanche dans la zone !


----------



## bambougroove (12 Février 2011)

Nathalex a dit:


> Mais pour les tâches grises, c'est une autre histoire ! Elles sautent littéralement aux yeux dès que l'on met une fenêtre (pas forcément grande) blanche dans la zone !


Encore faut-il la mettre pile dans la zone 

Dans le cas d'un iMac 27", du fait de l'interface de Mac OS X souvent à dominante grise/gris bleu, du choix du fond d'écran, du réglage de la luminosité, de son utilisation et de la façon de gérer ses applications ouvertes (par exemple dans mon cas je ne mets pas un traitement de texte à fond blanc en pleine largeur et hauteur, la seule application qui occupe toute la largeur est PathFinder dont le 1er tiers de la hauteur correspond à l'interface grise de la fenêtre et à CoverFlow en noir), ce n'est pas toujours très voyant surtout que les taches grises dans mon cas sont apparues en haut à gauche.
Maintenant il y en a aussi en haut à droite et là effectivement ça saute aux yeux dans certaines conditions 

Je voudrais pouvoir être sûre qu'il s'agisse d'exemplaires défectueux et non pas d'un défaut général de conception de l'iMac ... la surchauffe de certains composants qui à la longue crament la dalle :mouais:


----------



## Aekold (16 Février 2011)

C'est devenu l'angoisse d'acheter du matériel Apple.


----------



## bambougroove (16 Février 2011)

Aekold a dit:


> C'est devenu l'angoisse d'acheter du matériel Apple.


Yep !! 

J'ai acheté mon premier iMac 27" i7 fin 2009 les yeux fermés  car je suis une "early user" (Apple II !!) et que je n'ai jamais eu cette concentration de problèmes (dans mon cas : jaunisse, DD bruyant/suractif, taches derrière la vitre et dans la dalle, mais il y en a d'autres : surchauffe, grésillement, etc.) avec aucun de mes Mac ou ceux de mes amis, et c'est le cas plus récemment avec mon MacBook Pro 17" du début 2008 qui tourne comme une horloge et dont la dalle mate est nickel  ... cela dit il a la fameuse carte graphique nvidia susceptible de défaut de fabrication :mouais: dont Apple assure le SAV même hors garantie mais seulement si elle pose problème (pendant combien de temps ?), alors je sers les fesses 

De plus, je n'ai pas une utilisation "hors normes" dans la mesure où je l'utilise pour mon usage personnel et que je ne joue pas du tout avec, j'effectue seulement et très ponctuellement des taches relativement lourdes mais rapides comme un encodage vidéo.

Je suis ce forum depuis fin 2009 et d'autres francophones et anglophones plus ponctuellement, et je finis par penser qu'il ne s'agit pas seulement de cas isolés puisque pour ma part j'ai eu 4 exemplaires de l'iMac 27" i7 avant de garder l'actuel livré en avril 2010 (qui lui n'a pas la jaunisse ni le DD bruyant/suractif, mais dont l'écran est après 10 mois d'utilisation couvert de taches diverses), et que de nombreux témoignages font état de problèmes de ce genre concernant les gammes précédentes d'iMac, et même celle sortie mi 2010.

Bref, le moment venu j'hésiterai à prendre un autre iMac et c'est vraiment dommage car quand il fonctionne bien c'est une merveille tellement agréable à utiliser !! :love:


----------



## Aekold (16 Février 2011)

C'est fou quand on y pense. Apple fait un geste commercial plutôt bon : remplacement de mon modèle par un nouveau plus puissant. 

Cependant je persiste à être craintif sur la qualité du matériel. 

J'ai eu de nombreux problèmes il y a quelques années avec un MBP Santa Rosa.
  > nombreux pixels morts
  > problème de contraste
  > puis problème de CG 

En gros : 3 semaines d'immobilisation de l'ordinateur.

Finalement APPLE avait là aussi procédé à un changement.

3 à 4 ans plus tard même scénario avec mon iMac actuel.
  > 5 disques dur problématiques
  > 2 dalles d'écrans défectueuses (tâches grises, puis grésillement aigue de la dalle).

Dans ce cas présent, si je n'avais pas autant de licences logicielles pour Mac OS X, j'aurais reswitcher vers un PC plus facilement modifiable.

J'utilise mon iMac à des fins professionnels (infographiste indépendant) et pour moi le rapport "qualite"/"prix" de l'iMac me semblait intéressant surtout du point de vu logiciel. Mais plus le temps passe et plus je suis déçu de la partie hardware d'APPLE. J'espère vraiment que l'échange va rétablir la balance...

wait and see...


----------



## bambougroove (16 Février 2011)

Aekold a dit:


> J'utilise mon iMac à des fins professionnels (infographiste indépendant) et pour moi le rapport "qualite"/"prix" de l'iMac me semblait intéressant surtout du point de vu logiciel.


Théoriquement oui et sur ce forum (notamment dans les discussions consacrées à la jaunisse) on peut voir que beaucoup de professionnels de l'image qui ne pouvaient se permettre un Mac Pro ont opté pour l'iMac 27" et son grand écran, dans la pratique et avec un budget quasiment équivalent le choix d'un Mac Mini (apparemment moins problématique que l'iMac, et mieux pourvu en connectique, notamment l'HDMI sur le dernier modèle) avec un écran adapté à ta profession semble plus judicieux.


----------



## Aekold (16 Février 2011)

Le processeur graphique me semble par contre un peu léger. C'est sûr que le Mac Mini peut également apporter une solution, mais ça reste, à mon sens, du matériel "entrée" de gamme.


----------



## chepiok (17 Février 2011)

iMac 27" i7 de novembre 2009. Même problème de tâche grise qui apparaissent. D'après le centre de maintenance qui m'a fait un devis c'est dans la dalle et pas derrière la vitre. Mais Apple refuse de le prendre en charge car je suis à 15 mois de la date de garantie et pas d'AppleCare !!!! Hors il semble bien que ça devienne un problème plus global que nos cas individuels.


----------



## Aekold (17 Février 2011)

Faut il encore qu'Apple ce décide à reconnaître ce problème comme étant un "défaut de fabrication". Ce n'est pas gagné. 

Je vois difficilement comment faire monter l'information aux oreilles des services concernés par ce type de problématique.


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2011)

chepiok a dit:


> Apple refuse de le prendre en charge car je suis à 15 mois de la date de garantie et pas d'AppleCare !!!! Hors il semble bien que ça devienne un problème plus global que nos cas individuels.



Bonjour,
Attention, il ne faut pas confondre les différentes garanties:
1 -  la garantie limitée constructeur (1an)
2 - La garanties légale (2 ans), c. à d. la non-conformité du produit.
3 - La garantie légale pour les vices cachés, l'action en garantie pour vices cachés doit être intentée dans les plus brefs délais, au maximum 2 ans, à compter de leur découverte.
4 - La garantie commerciale, ou contractuelle, est une garantie optionnelle supplémentaire à souscrire auprès du revendeur. Souvent payante, type AppleCare.


À mon avis, tu es dans le troisième cas:

- La garantie légale des vices cachés" 

Art. 1641. Le vendeur est tenu de la garantie à raison des défauts cachés de la chose vendue qui la rendent impropre à l'usage auquel on la destine, ou qui diminuent tellement cet usage, que l'acheteur ne l'aurait pas acquise, ou n'en aurait donné qu'un moindre prix, s'il les avait connus.


----------



## bambougroove (17 Février 2011)

chepiok a dit:


> Apple refuse de le prendre en charge car je suis à 15 mois de la date de garantie et pas d'AppleCare !!!!


Il faut insister poliment mais fermement, c'est au cas par cas et souvent cela s'avère payant.

Si acheté sur l'AppleStore en ligne, contacte directement le Service Clients et non pas le SAV et expose ton cas, en faisant référence aux nombreux cas identiques dans les forums et si cela ne suffit pas aborde la question de la garantie légale des vices cachés évoquée par subsole.


----------



## Esart (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

L'écran de mon iMac présente aujourd'hui ce défaut.
J'ai acheté la machine à la FNAC le 27 février 2010 avec l'assurance SPB "remplacement à neuf" à 399,00 

J'ai téléphoné  à SPB en début de semaine. Après avoir fixé un enlèvement ce samedi, repoussé à lundi, ils ont finalement décidé de ne l'enlever que vendredi dans 8j !!!

Aujourd'hui, SPB me demande 15j/3 sem pour remplacer l'iMac !!!!!

APrès leur avoir donné tord, la FNAC se rallie à leur position et trouve que <<3 sem c'est un délai normal>>

Seul problème, le contrat de garantie SPB précise que le bon d'échange est adressé 24h après réception de la machine par leur soin.

Finalement, l'Apple Care est vraiment la meilleure solution, je regrette de m'être fait avoir par un vendeur de la FNAC à qui j'ai eu le tord de faire confiance. Je suis un très ancien client FNAC...

J'ai confié le dossier à mon avocat, je vous tiens informé de la suite.


----------



## subsole (19 Février 2011)

Esart a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> L'écran de mon iMac présente aujourd'hui ce défaut.
> J'ai acheté la machine à la FNAC le 27 février 2010 avec l'assurance SPB "remplacement à neuf" à 399,00 
> ...


Bonjour,
J'imagine que l'assurance FNAC  joue certainement sur la confusion garantie / assurance. D'ailleurs _quid _de la différence entre une garantie et une assurance. 
Si quelqu'un en sait plus, merci de nous éclairer.

À mon avis, les conditions _de remplacement à neuf_ doivent être différentes entre une garantie et une assurance, certainement à voir dans "les petites lignes, mais je ne suis pas juriste.
En tout cas, tu n'es pas le premier à te faire ..... :rateau:.

Pour information, dans le cadre d'un garantie commerciale (garantie non-obligatoire souvent payante, mais réglementée, par expl : l'AppleCare)

Code de la consommation:
art. L. 211-16 : En cas de remise en état d'un appareil couvert par la garantie contractuelle, toute période d'immobilisation du bien d'au moins sept jours vient s'ajouter à la durée de garantie restant à courir.


----------



## Aekold (23 Février 2011)

@bambougroove : UPS a livré mon nouvel iMac 27". Mais impossible pour moi de voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre pour le moment car je ne suis pas chez moi... DUUUUUUUUUR. 

Je ne manque pas de te tenir informé (ainsi que les autres lecteurs, cela va de soit) concernant les aspects techniques de cet échange : bruit, marque du disque dur (silencieux ou non), vitesse, éventuels défauts...


----------



## Aekold (23 Février 2011)

Modèle du disque dur : WDC WD1001FALS-40Y6A0 (léger grattement en forte utilisation, mais il faut tendre l'oreille)
Ecran : Sans défaut

Je touche du bois RAS pour le moment. C'est le jour et la nuit avec l'ancien.

Verdict : Echange concluant.


----------



## bambougroove (23 Février 2011)

Aekold a dit:


> Modèle du disque dur : WDC WD1001FALS-40Y6A0 (léger grattement en forte utilisation, mais il faut tendre l'oreille)


Tu as été "chanceux" concernant le DD de tomber sur un Western Digital 



Aekold a dit:


> Verdict : Echange concluant.


 et profite bien de cette merveille :love:

PS : tiens-nous au courant pour les éventuelles futures taches dans la dalle


----------



## adrien95 (23 Février 2011)

pour ma part j ai rappeller apple car j ai la dalle qui s est mise a siffler quant la luminosité et a la moitiee , pour mon lecteur dvd qui raye les support et j en ai profiter pr refaire change mon hdd 1to qui recommence a gratter 
j ai demander a avoir un western a la place de ces foutu seagate


----------



## Aekold (24 Février 2011)

Pour le HDD, tout dépend du stock. Mais d'après mon expérience, un Seagate est toujours remplacé par un Seagate. 

Je reviens également sur mon dernier "post" (même si c'est hors sujet compte tenu de l'intitulé du sujet), mais le HDD n'est pas si silencieux que ça et les vibrations entre en résonnance avec mon bureau suédois :rateau:. Ce soir c'est installation de pieds en caoutchouc pour réduire les vibrations).

Cependant il est vraiment super réactif, je suis impressionné.

Donc je reste quand même très content de l'échange.


----------



## Holy (26 Février 2011)

Et bien dalle changée en novembre et le problème est de nouveau là !!! 
Nombreuses tâches grises sont réapparues de chaque côté de l'écran, c'est reparti pour un tour !!! 
Heureusement sous "applecare" !
Mais là le technicien se déplacera chez moi. Je ne le reporte plus dans l'apple center où j'en ai fait l'acquisition. Apparemment à vous lire aucun problème pour changer la dalle sur place !


----------



## Aekold (28 Février 2011)

Et pour ma part un joli pixel mort après 4 jours d'utilisation...


----------



## jayjay69 (28 Février 2011)

Hello !!

Même problème de tâches sur mon iMac acheté le 15/01 l'année dernière !!! J'ai repoussé sans cesse de prendre l'Applecare et me voilà un peu dans la mouise...

Des experiences sur ce qu'il faut faire ? Appeler le sav apple ? Genius bar ??

++

m.


----------



## Aekold (1 Mars 2011)

Comme c'est un problème devenu récurrent, j'aurais tendance à te conseiller d'appeler le SAV d'APPLE. Même s'il est hors garantie, c'est un défaut avéré car constaté par de nombreux utilisateurs (en témoigne les nombreux posts). 

Pour exemple, mon père s'est vu changer la dalle d'écran de son iMac 17 pouces en raison d'une ligne rouge verticale. L'ordinateur n'était plus garantie depuis 3 ans et pourtant ce défaut reconnu par APPLE (de nombreux cas d'après le technicien qu'on avait eu au téléphone) a été entièrement pris en charge par la firme.

Dans ce cas présent, on peut considérer notre problème de tâche comme un défaut de fabrication en raison d'une mauvaise conception. Ces problèmes sont "logiquement" couverts hors garantie. *Que l'on me rectifie si je me trompe.*


----------



## jayjay69 (3 Mars 2011)

bon... j'ai pas du tomber sur un mec tres sympa...
Il a rien voulu savoir... RIEN DU TOUT !!!!

PffF....


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mars 2011)

jayjay69 a dit:


> bon... j'ai pas du tomber sur un mec tres sympa...
> Il a rien voulu savoir... RIEN DU TOUT !!!!


Qui as-tu appelé ? Le SAV ?
Où l'as-tu acheté ?


----------



## jayjay69 (3 Mars 2011)

Oui, j'ai appelé le SAV...

Je l'avais acheté chez Darty à l'époque...


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mars 2011)

Dommage, il est malheureusement préférable de privilégier le circuit de distribution "officiel" Apple, et un contrat AppleCare s'impose de nos jours ...

Insister car parfois Apple tolère 3 mois après la garantie légale : les rappeler et demander à parler à un responsable, si pas de résultat ... adresser à Apple (Service Clients ou Commercial) un courrier recommandé avec A.R. bien argumenté (voir les pages précédentes et les autres discussions à ce sujet sur le forum).

Bon courage et bonne chance


----------



## markup (5 Mars 2011)

BOn et bien je viens de lire ce post avec un grand plaisir.
J'ai un I7 27 pouces depuis juillet 2010 et j'ai moi aussi les taches en haut à droite.
Comme cela ne me dérange pas trop j'ai rien fais mais comme j'ai l'apple care et qu'il se déplace pour faire la réparation je vais appeler ce matin. (surtout que mon mac est accroché au mur et que je ne voulais pas tout démonter).
En tout cas mois qui venais du monde PC je remarque qu'il y a autant de prob sur un mac (qui coute bcp plus cher).


----------



## bambougroove (5 Mars 2011)

markup a dit:


> ... (surtout que mon mac est accroché au mur et que je ne voulais pas tout démonter).


Je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée d'accrocher un iMac 27" au mur, il a plus besoin d'espace qu'une simple télé ...


----------



## monvilain (6 Mars 2011)

Bon, idem sur mon 27' I5

Je n'ai pas d' APPLE CARE....du coup, je vais en prendre un...Pffff


----------



## Aekold (7 Mars 2011)

Pour ma part, j'ai fais le choix de revendre l'iMac. Je vais m'orienter vers un MacPro (pour faire suite au conseil avisé de Bambougroove).


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Mars 2011)

Esart a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bambougroove (7 Mars 2011)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Bon, idem sur mon 27' I5
> 
> Je n'ai pas d' APPLE CARE....du coup, je vais en prendre un...Pffff


Bizarre tes taches, on dirait des taches d'eau (voire des taches de léopard ), en tout cas elles sont différentes de celles évoquées dans cette discussion, par exemple en page 1 :


----------



## Aekold (11 Mars 2011)

Oui, ces tâches ont un aspect bien particulier. Elle ne ressemble pas à toutes celles que nous avons pu voir sur les forums.


----------



## floc34 (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour moi aussi je vien de me rendre compte aujourd'hui que mon iMac 27" acheté fin janvier 2011 a plein de tache grise a l'intérieur de l'ecrant ! Et ça après seulement 2 moi ! Et c'est etonant car je vien seulement de les remarquer alors que je m'en sert tout les jour ( comme si elle était apparu dans la nuit LOL) 
Je vais contacter le service client apple et j'aurais voulu avoir vos vécu pour le délai ...
En tout cas, comme beaucoup sur le furum, je vous cache pas que j'ai du mal a avalé la pilule ... Au prix de la machine !!
Merci
Merci


----------



## simach (31 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous,

Symptômes identiques me concernant sur un Imac 27p datant de fin 2010. Les tâches noires, derrière l'écran sont apparues progressivement en haut à droite de l'écran et j'ai l'impression que cela se propage tranquillement à droite et en bas de l'écran.

Reste plus qu'à contacter le SAV ... Génial ! (Euh, simple question : y'a t'il quelqu'un qui n'a jamais eu de soucis avec sa machine apple ... ???)


----------



## indy91700 (1 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai les mêmes taches en haut à gauche de  lécran, là ou se situe le bloc d'alimentation ... J'ai acheté cet imac  en octobre 2009 avec une garantie AppleCare et depuis j'en suis déjà à 3  changement de dalle LCD, un changement de carte graphique, un  changement de bloc d'alimentation. Je reste persuadé qu'il est question  d'un problème de conception et que les composants choisis (disque dur,  carte graphique, bloc dalimentation, etc) chauffent beaucoup trop ...  Pour preuve, je n'utilise pas mon mac pour les jeux, essentiellement de  la bureautique et j'en suis déjà à 3 changement de dalle LCD. Voici les  températures actuelles de mon imac au repos:

HD: 37 °
CPU: 27 °
Température ambiante: 16 °
GPU: 38 °
Memoire controller: 36 °
Northbridge: 46 °
Opticale Drive: 32 °
Power Supply 2: 38 °

Cette  situation ne pourrait perdurer sans qu'Apple reconnaisse le problème,  c'est pourquoi j'envisage décrire au directeur d'Apple France afin de  demander des explications et ne manquerais pas de revenir vers vous. Une  action commune ne serait pas inutile il me semble.


----------



## indy91700 (1 Avril 2011)

Pour ceux qui veulent leur écrire afin de laisser une trace:


Apple Computer France
12 Avenue dOcéanie
ZA de Courtaboeuf 3
91956 LES ULIS Cedex


----------



## Nathalex (5 Avril 2011)

Vous avez peut-être vu l'article de MacBidouille sur le sujet.....


----------



## indy91700 (5 Avril 2011)

Apple si tu nous entends, il serait peut être temps de changer de fournisseur ou de revoir tes dalles LCD, car les arguments du fumeur, ou des tapis de moquette ou de la proximité d'une rue sont autant d'arguments fallacieux pour éviter de prendre en charge un produit qui semble pourtant atteint d'un sacré vice caché ! Pour mon cas, le réparateur agrée à précisé que le troisième changement de dalle en garantie a été très dur à négocier et ce qui avait joué était le fait que je possédait un Applecare ... Et encore même avec cette extension de garantie, Apple a notifié au technicien agrée que s'était une exception ... Cela signifie que la prochaine fois ils refuseront la prise en charge ? Mais que ce passera t-il lorsque le produit ne sera plus garantie ? Je conseil de laisser une trace écrite et d'ecrire au siège d'Apple. Je communique l'adresse ... Si l'adresse n'est pas la bonne, merci à Macgeneration de corriger si nécessaire, merci:
Pour ceux qui veulent leur écrire en lettre recommandée afin de laisser une trace:

Apple Computer France
12 Avenue d&#8217;Océanie
ZA de Courtaboeuf 3
91956 LES ULIS Cedex
*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h54 ----------

J'ai contacté par mail Apple qui me donne les coordonnées pour effectuer une réclamation ... Pour ma part, je pense qu'il est vivement conseillé de leur écrire en lettre recommandée avec accusé de réception pour exposer le problème:

APPLE France
7 Place Iéna CS 81626
75773 PARIS CEDEX 16
01 56 52 96 00


----------



## Average Joe (5 Avril 2011)

J'ai un iMac 21,5" acheté en mars 2010 donc je peux m'asseoir sur la garantie. L'écran présente une tache comme celle décrite page 1 de ce sujet mais peu étendue, une sorte de triangle de 2cm de côté.
 Elle n'est là que depuis un mois à tout casser ; en fait elle ne me gène pas dans l'utilisation du Mac car elle ne se voit que sur un fond très blanc, donc seulement quand je boote. Elle n'apparait  bizarrement pas au niveau de la barre des menus (elle se trouve en haut à gauche). Je crois qu'avoir un fond d'écran très sombre (l'espace !) était une bonne idée... :rateau:
Donc je ne me vois pas dépenser 400 et quelques brouzoufs juste pour cela à moins que cette tache s'étende  Je crois que je passerai au Mac Mini après celui-ci. D'ici quelques temps Apple va bien finir par l'upgrader au niveau processeur et carte graphique (pour la RAM on peut le faire soi-même) comme le reste de la gamme j'imagine.
Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu un problème avec les écrans séparés Apple ? J'ose supposer que non, si ce n'est la brillance de l'écran, vu qu'il n'y a pas tous ces composants derrière.

En fait c'est la première fois que ce genre de chose me gâche le plaisir, je n'ai rien eu de tel sur mon précédent iMac early 2006.


----------



## indy91700 (5 Avril 2011)

Un bon coup de gueule auprès d'Apple en faisant reconnaitre le problème ( tu peux citer Macgeneration et Macbidouille comme référence) devrait marcher meme si ta garantie viens d'expirer ... N'oublie pas la garantie pour vice caché ... Si tu obtiens satisfaction ... La revente semble être le moyen le moins risqué à mon sens et le plus judicieux ... Car c'est presque certain que ce phénomène reviendra !


----------



## nurbo (6 Avril 2011)

Eh bin, moi qui économisais pour m'offrir l'iMac 27 de mes rêves, au moment où j'ai enfin la somme en poche, voilà que ça me refroidit sévèrement.

Franchement? La quasi-totalité des iMacs alu peuvent être touchés, surtout en utilisation intensive? Ou alors, c'est la loterie, et on a une chance sur 2? une sur 10? Et ça dure depuis des années, sans corriger le problème? C'est inouï cette histoire....

Il y a encore deux jours, j'en rêvais de ce 27 pouces mais là, tout de suite, je ne pense plus du tout que j'achèterai un iMac.
A la place, je commence sérieusement à envisager la révision sandy bridge du mac mini server (ssd+hdd) + un bon écran. Mais quelle alternative pour avoir un BON écran 27' avec une résolution supérieure au fullHD? Aucune! (aucune abordable, je veux dire). C'est vraiment ça qui me faisait craquer sur l'iMac 27... me voilà condamné à me contenter du 1920x1200... pour moins cher, certes. Et sans pomme dessus. Avec possibilité de l'avoir en mat si je le désire...

Encore un coup de canif dans l'image de marque d'Apple. Comment peuvent-ils encore justifier des prix pareils, s'il faut rajouter systématiquement un Apple Care qui nous laissera tomber au bout de 3 ans, alors que le problème réapparaîtra presque à coup sur...


----------



## chepiok (6 Avril 2011)

Le sujet reprend de plus belle sur MacBidouille http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=342228&st=330


----------



## Franz59 (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je fais également partie des victimes
IMac 24p 2,8 gHz de juin 2009
Trainées apparues il y a 3 mois en haut à droite, puis en bas, au centre
Nettoyage de la glace et de la dalle inopérant
Pas de tabac ni fumées, ventilation correcte.
Apple care non souscrit (pour une fois !!!)
Très bonne machine par ailleurs, dommage, ça fait désordre...

heureux de voir que je ne suis pas le seul


----------



## psykopat (6 Avril 2011)

+1
imac 27" fin 2009 avec apple care
je les ai eu rapidement tout à l'heure, apparemment il me parlait de faire intervenir un technicien pour nettoyer....
j'ai pas l'impression que ça fera avancer le schmilblick
mais je dois les rappeler demain pour en savoir plus (j'avais appelé juste avant la fermeture y'avait plus personne....)


----------



## indy91700 (6 Avril 2011)

Faudrait pas trop se réjouir pour ceux qui ont l'Apple Care ... Pour ma part, j 'en suis à la troisième dalle changée et la dernière ont me l'a fait passer en EXCEPTION ... Et on commence à me demander si j'ai de la moquette chez moi ou si je suis prêt d'une rue ... Apple semble préparer le terrain pour me refuser l'extension de garantie que je possède jusqu'à octobre 2012 sous le pretexte fallacieux environnementale ... Cela ne fait aucun doute ! Alors Apple Care ou pas, même combat, car au bout de 3 ans vous l'aurez dans l'os,voir même avant !

Je précise que je suis dans un environnement non fumeur et que le technicien me précisait au telephone que mon Mac était propre après démontage (pas de trace jaune de nicotine ou de poussière) ... Alors que celui qui m'a rendu l'Imac affirmait qu'il avait retrouvé pas mal de poussière en prétextant avoir eu Apple Care au telephone à deux reprises ... Apple est vraiment prêt à tout pour la jouer hors jeu ... Pathétique ! Les techniciens agrées reçoivent des consignes d'Apple et préparent le terrain ... Ce topic tombe à pic !


----------



## kunn (7 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur le point d'acheter un imac 24 d'occase et de switcher vers apple par la même occasion, et ce topic .... me fait douter  

Est ce que ce phénomène et  "réservé aux dernieres générations (21.5 et 27) ou les 24 sont aussi concernés ?


----------



## choumou (7 Avril 2011)

Non les 24" aussi.


----------



## kunn (7 Avril 2011)

choumou a dit:


> Non les 24" aussi.



:hein:


----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2011)

kunn a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis sur le point d'acheter un imac 24 d'occase et de switcher vers apple par la même occasion, et ce topic .... me fait douter
> 
> Est ce que ce phénomène et  "réservé aux dernieres générations (21.5 et 27) ou les 24 sont aussi concernés ?



Bonjour,
En même temps si ce n'est pas déjà arrivé sur le 24 d'occasion, à mon avis ça n'arrivera plus (les derniers 24 étant sortis début 2009), le _"bêta test"_ a été effectué par le premier propriétaire.


----------



## choumou (7 Avril 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En même temps si ce n'est pas déjà arrivé sur le 24 d'occasion, à mon avis ça n'arrivera plus (les derniers 24 étant sortis début 2009), le _"bêta test"_ a été effectué par le premier propriétaire.



Malheureusement, j'ai celui là et j'ai les tâches, seulement j'arrive a les nettoyer en enlevant la vitre, ce que je fait tous les 5-6mois à peut près, ce qui veut dire que si je le vend maintenant, l'acheteur ne verra rien du tout avant quelques mois.


----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2011)

choumou a dit:


> Malheureusement, j'ai celui là et j'ai les tâches, seulement j'arrive a les nettoyer en enlevant la vitre, ce que je fait tous les 5-6mois à peut près, ce qui veut dire que si je le vend maintenant, l'acheteur ne verra rien du tout avant quelques mois.



Dans ce cas, ce n'est pas la même chose.
Il suffit de nettoyer la vitre aimantée, trois minutes au plus. 
Ça n'a rien à voir avec ce vrai problème ===> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/04/06/ecrans-d-imac-taches-c-est-une-vraie-epidemie


----------



## choumou (7 Avril 2011)

C'est bizarre parce que j'ai également ce voile gris avec des tâches comme sur certaines photos des commentaires de l'article, peut-être une version soft du problème . Plus sérieusement sûrement que le problème se manifeste de différentes manières, dans tous les cas je pense à un défaut de conception, mais je peut me tromper, je suis pas ingénieur hein.


----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2011)

choumou a dit:


> C'est bizarre parce que j'ai également ce voile gris avec des tâches comme sur certaines photos des commentaires de l'article, peut-être une version soft du problème . Plus sérieusement sûrement que le problème se manifeste de différentes manières, dans tous les cas je pense à un défaut de conception, mais je peut me tromper, je suis pas ingénieur hein.



Je ne peux pas te dire, c'est toi qui est en face de ton Mac, mais comme tu précisais pouvoir nettoyer les traces, d'ou le lien , et dans ce cas impossible de nettoyer. 
À mon avis, c'est le défaut de conception dans les deux cas, l'un pouvant se régler avec un chiffon, dans l'autre, pas de salut sans une prise ne charge par Apple.


----------



## Average Joe (7 Avril 2011)

Puisque on parle d'écran, je ne trouve que le 27" sur le site d'Apple. N'y avait-il pas aussi un 24" récemment ? J'ai pas assez de place sur mon bureau pour caser cette grosse bête, ou alors limite limite.


----------



## ypos (8 Avril 2011)

chepiok a dit:


> Le sujet reprend de plus belle sur MacBidouille http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=342228&st=330


Tout à fait et je n'ai pas encore pirs le temps de prendre la température ici, mais ce serait pas mal que les deux sites marchent main dans la main sur ce coup là afin qu'on soit un maximum à faire pression sur Apple.

Comme vous tous, je suis également touché, et pour avoir eu quelques iMacs (4 alus et 1 blanc au total), je peux au moins dire que 100% de mes iMacs alu ont été touchés, quelque soit la taille de l'écran puisque je les aies tous eu (20 et 24 dans un premier temps puis 21,5 et 27 actuellement)


----------



## psykopat (8 Avril 2011)

psykopat a dit:


> +1
> imac 27" fin 2009 avec apple care
> je les ai eu rapidement tout à l'heure, apparemment il me parlait de faire intervenir un technicien pour nettoyer....
> j'ai pas l'impression que ça fera avancer le schmilblick
> mais je dois les rappeler demain pour en savoir plus (j'avais appelé juste avant la fermeture y'avait plus personne....)



J'ai vu avec l'apple care
Après les questions d'usage (non fumeur, appart propre, pas de pb d'humidité) ils m'ont demandé des photos des taches.
Je les leur ai envoyé hier soir et ce matin j'ai été rappelé : un technicien doit me recontacter pour une intervention sur place pour "réparer"
j'attends de voir quel sera le diagnostique : nettoyage de la poussière intérieure ? changement de dalle ?

Suite au prochain épisode


----------



## ypos (8 Avril 2011)

Un conseil : exige le changement de dalle !

Et profites-en pour demander si continue de mettre les fameuses LG en remplacement, sans quoi tu pourras lui dire au revoir plutôt qu'adieu


----------



## indy91700 (11 Avril 2011)

*Voici une réponse d'Apple qui m'a été personnellement envoyé :*

Cher Monsieur,

Je  suis désolé pour cette réponse tardive et la gêne occasionnée, n'étant  pas technicien je ne peux statuer sur les réparations et les  manipulations des composants de votre ordinateur. Dans votre cas, je  vous conseille de contacter le service technique pour discuter de cela  avec eux, il est important que nos services puissent effectuer un  diagnostique précis.

*Je tenais tout de même à vous indiquer  que ce problème n'est pas non plus courant, le nombre de retour de  produits pour ce type de cas n'est pas en constante augmentation.*

Etant  donné que vous êtes couvert par l'AppleCare il doit y avoir des  alternatives, ceci étant dit, je ne suis pas membre du service  technique. 

Voici le numéro de téléphone du service concerné 0805 540 003.

Cordialement

********************************************************************************


Bonjour,

Je  vous exprime ma colère sur ce que je pensais être un problème isolé,  mais force est de constater que ce n'est pas le cas .... Je vous demande  de bien vouloir me confirmer votre position quand au vis caché qui  semble affecter bon nombre de personnes sur le forum dont je vous joint  copie ci dessous. Je ne peux 	accepter un tel problème, car que va t-il  ce passer pour moi, une fois que mon Imac 27 pouces ne sera plus sous  garantie le 27 octobre 2012 ? Je vais continuer à utiliser cette machine  en l'état ou la revendre à un tel prix que la perte financière ne sera  pas négligeable ?

Ne me demandez pas d'appeler le SAV une  nouvelle fois mais apportez moi une véritable solution ... Un  remboursement intégrale ne serait pas négligeable au vu de l'étendue du  problème.

Dans l'attente d'une réponse de votre part,

Cordialement,


http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=342228

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=342358

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h22 ----------

*Le plus marrant c'est que cette personne d'Apple a renvoyé sa réponse à tous les mails que j'avais contacté:

snrp@igor.corp.apple.com

stevejobs@me.com*

*Le moins marrant c'est qu'Apple n'est pas prêt de reconnaitre le problème ! *


----------



## bambougroove (11 Avril 2011)

indy91700 a dit:


> *Le moins marrant c'est qu'Apple n'est pas prêt de reconnaitre le problème !*


Yep, sauf que si ce sont vraiment des cas isolés il n'y a pas de raison qu'Apple n'assume pas les changements de dalle à répétition, voire un changement de la machine après 3 interventions infructueuses (du moins dans le cadre d'un AppleCare) !


----------



## bambougroove (11 Avril 2011)

Nouvel élément dans cette affaire, selon un témoignage aujourd'hui sur cette news de Macgénération : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/195832/happy-end-pour-l-affaire-du-sav-grec

_"J'ai  récemment eu affaire au SAV Apple pour un écran 27' devenu gris dans la  dalle, service applecare très sérieux à domicile et *nouvelle référence de dalle qui normalement ne pose plus de problème d'effet nuage...* "_

J'ai demandé plus de précisions à cette personne, de préférence dans cette discussion.


----------



## Aekold (12 Avril 2011)

Ce serait une bonne nouvelle pour les utilisateurs d'iMac. Personnellement je suis en phase de revendre mon iMac 27 pouces car j'en suis assez déçu.
> disque dur bien trop bruyant à mon sens
> problèmes d'écran récurrents (pixels morts, tâches grises...)
> la puissance n'est pas toujours au RDV malgré des caractéristiques alléchantes...


----------



## Mailleronf' Prod (12 Avril 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Nouvel élément dans cette affaire, selon un témoignage aujourd'hui sur cette news de Macgénération : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/195832/happy-end-pour-l-affaire-du-sav-grec
> 
> _"J'ai  récemment eu affaire au SAV Apple pour un écran 27' devenu gris dans la  dalle, service applecare très sérieux à domicile et *nouvelle référence de dalle qui normalement ne pose plus de problème d'effet nuage...* "_
> 
> J'ai demandé plus de précisions à cette personne, de préférence dans cette discussion.


Bonjour,

J'ai un 27' core2duo 3,06GHz acheté en refurb en novembre 2010 et j'ai eu un problème d'écran récemment.
Pour répondre à bambougroove :

Désolé, mis à part démonter mon écran (ce que je ne ferai pas), je n'ai pas la référence, le seul truc que je sais de la part du dépanneur c'est qu'il change à tour de bras les écrans de la génération précédente pour des problèmes de taches grisâtres à priori à cause de la chaleur et depuis cette nouvelle référence il n'en a encore pas encore changé.
La réparation a été faite à mon domicile (merci applecare, enfin, vu le prix, ça vaut bien ça...) le 4/04/11, j'ai beau regarder les papiers de l'intervention, je n'ai pas la référence.
Il m'a dit aussi qu'il rencontre pas mal de problèmes avec les disques seagate, mais pas le choix, c'est apple qui décide la référence.
Pour info, j'ai eu une mise à jour à faire après ce changement de dalle.
Si vous avez une solution non invasive pour connaitre la référence je suis toute ouïe...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------

Je tente un mail au service qui a réparé mon iMac, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## bambougroove (12 Avril 2011)

Mailleronf' Prod a dit:


> Je tente un mail au service qui a réparé mon iMac, je vous tiens au courant.


Merci Mailleronf' Prod pour toutes ces précisions 

Si tu arrives à obtenir la référence de la nouvelle dalle (sans l'ouvrir bien sûr) ce serait un plus.
En revanche, tu peux facilement nous préciser les codes du constructeur, du modèle et de la date de fabrication :
Préférences Système > Moniteurs > Couleur > Ouvrir le profil d'affichage (iMac) > Sélectionner la dernière ligne (n°17 Informations sur le modèle et la marque du moniteur Apple)

Par exemple pour ma dalle d'origine d'un iMac 27" i7 late 2009 :
Fabricant : 00000610
Modèle : 00009CB5
Date de fabrication : C67AD7A1
----
Référence de la dalle : LM270WQ1
(selon le site iFixit : http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iMac-Intel-27-Inch-Teardown/1236/1)
----

C'est un élément nouveau intéressant, même si ton réparateur n'a peut-être pas encore le recul suffisant pour juger de sa qualité.
En tout cas, la nouvelle dalle couplée à une mise à jour sont des éléments encourageants !

Ton témoignage selon lequel ton réparateur change souvent la dalle vient s'ajouter à celui d'un membre d'un autre forum dont le réparateur parlait même de "routine" ... pour un problème non répertorié par certains interlocuteurs du SAV Apple et qualifié de "pas courant" par le responsable Apple contacté par indy91700 (voir courrier page 7) c'est tout de même bizarre !! :mouais:

Le problème du DD Seagate bruyant/suractif avait été également largement évoqué sur MacG et les forums Mac francophones et anglophones, y compris le forum officiel d'Apple.

Merci encore et tiens-nous au courant


----------



## indy91700 (12 Avril 2011)

@bambougroove J'ai exactement la même référence de dalle que la tienne !

Personnellement le coup de la nouvelle dalle j'y crois pas un instant ... Ma dalle a été changée le 22 mars 2011.

Je t'ai envoyé en privé sur macbidouille le mail du responsable Apple ... Tu pourras lui exprimer ton opinion.


----------



## Mailleronf' Prod (12 Avril 2011)

Il est vrai que j'ai été d'autant plus étonné de sa "routine" de changement d'écran que lopérateur du SAV Apple semblait tomber des nues à la description de mon problème pour finir par me dire de tic et de toc "Faut changer la dalle !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------




indy91700 a dit:


> @bambougroove J'ai exactement la même référence de dalle que la tienne !
> 
> Personnellement le coup de la nouvelle dalle j'y crois pas un instant ... Ma dalle a été changée le 22 mars 2011.
> 
> Je t'ai envoyé en privé sur macbidouille le mail du responsable Apple ... Tu pourras lui exprimer ton opinion.



As tu eu une mise à jour de l'écran à effectuer après ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h39 ----------

Pour conclure, je peux vous assurer que les références ne sont pas du tout les mêmes entre les deux dalles et le réparateur n'est pas un employé apple qui vend sa soupe...


----------



## bambougroove (12 Avril 2011)

indy91700 a dit:


> @bambougroove J'ai exactement la même référence de dalle que la tienne !
> 
> Personnellement le coup de la nouvelle dalle j'y crois pas un instant ... Ma dalle a été changée le 22 mars 2011.


Tu as mal compris mon message, la référence que j'indique est la mienne à  titre d'exemple et non pas celle de la personne à qui on a installé une  nouvelle référence de dalle le 4 avril 2011.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h52 ----------




Mailleronf' Prod a dit:


> Pour conclure, je peux vous assurer que les références ne sont pas du tout les mêmes entre les deux dalles et le réparateur n'est pas un employé apple qui vend sa soupe...


Je te crois bien volontiers, néanmoins il serait intéressant à défaut de la référence de la nouvelle dalle de nous donner les informations facilement accessibles comme indiqué dans mon message précédent 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h55 ----------




Mailleronf' Prod a dit:


> Il est vrai que j'ai été d'autant plus étonné de sa "routine" de changement d'écran que lopérateur du SAV Apple semblait tomber des nues à la description de mon problème pour finir par me dire de tic et de toc "Faut changer la dalle !!!


Yes, c'est typique du SAV Apple qui fait l'étonné dans un premier temps.
En fait Apple ne communique pas avant d'avoir mesuré l'ampleur et la véracité du problème, et pris une décision en fonction de ces éléments pour une prise en charge avec et éventuellement sans garantie (extension de garantie).


----------



## indy91700 (12 Avril 2011)

@Mailleronf'Prod

Non pas de mise à jour de la dalle ... A moins que le technicien agrée l'ai fait en magasin, vu que je lui ai apporté l'imac ... Elle consiste en quoi cette mise à jour ? Tu as une trace de ce logiciel ? La procedure pour identifier ta dalle par @bambougroove est la meilleure façon pour constater ce fait.


----------



## Mailleronf' Prod (13 Avril 2011)

La procédure pour identifier la dalle par @bambougroove n'apporte pas grand chose, j'ai les même référence que lui, mais il semble que c'est un fichier de configuration pour la colorimétrie de l'écran et n'a pas l'air d'aller pêcher les info dans le système la référence inscrite physiquement aussi bien sur l'ancienne que sur la nouvelle dalle était bien plus grande que ce que donne ce fichier.

Concernant la mise à jour, elle n'est pas apparue tout de suite mais le lendemain (surement que l'ordi à fait une recherche durant la nuit) mais l'imac a du être rebouté après. Il y a eu une installation avant l'arrêt de la machine comme lors d'une mise à jour système, et une mise à jour au démarrage avant l'apparition de la pomme.

Voilà ce que je peut dire actuellement, durant l'intervention qui a duré environ 1/2h, j'ai eu le temps de pas mal discuter apple avec le dépanneur pour être sur qu'il ne me bourrait pas le mou avec sa nouvelle dalle, maintenant, j'attends un retour de leur service pour avoir la ref.


----------



## bambougroove (13 Avril 2011)

Mailleronf' Prod a dit:


> La procédure pour identifier la dalle par @bambougroove n'apporte pas grand chose, j'ai les même référence que lui _*(elle )*_, mais il semble que c'est un fichier de configuration pour la colorimétrie de l'écran et n'a pas l'air d'aller pêcher les info dans le système la référence inscrite physiquement aussi bien sur l'ancienne que sur la nouvelle dalle était bien plus grande que ce que donne ce fichier.


C'est ce que je craignais mais c'était l'occasion de tenter la comparaison étant donné que tu es censé avoir une dalle différente.

Néanmoins, je ne mets pas en doute tes propos ni ceux de ton réparateur du fait de cette mise à jour après le remplacement de la dalle, en espérant qu'il ne s'agisse pas d'une mise à jour banale de ton système ...

J'attends encore un peu si tu peux avoir la référence et je contacte le SAV qui doit de plus changer la vitre qui a un léger défaut de positionnement d'origine


----------



## Mailleronf' Prod (13 Avril 2011)

_*(elle ) : Désolé j'en tiendrai compte à présent ;-)

Et je suis sur que la mise à jour concernait l'écran car je regarde toujours ce qu'il va m'installer.
*_


----------



## indy91700 (13 Avril 2011)

_*Voici le nouveau Mail que j'ai reçu ce matin:
*_

********************************************************************************

Monsieur,

Ce  n'est apparemment pas la première fois que vous contacter nos services  si j'ai bien comprit votre E-Mail. Néanmoins je ne peux avoir accès a  l'historique de la correspondance.

Si jamais on ne vous l'a pas  encore expliqué, le service que vous contacter actuellement ne peux  répondre a votre demande. Si l'on vous demande de contacter le 0825 540  003 c'est parce que c'est du ressort du département Apple Care.

Vous pouvez également écrire un courrier á Apple France si vous le souhaitez,

Apple France,
7 Place Iena
CS 81626
75773 Paris Cedex 16

C'est tout ce que nous pouvons faire sur cette adresse E-Mail,

Veuillez agréer, Monsieur, mes sincères salutations,

contactus.fr@euro.apple.com

_*DONC  TOUS A VOS PLUMES SI VOUS VOULEZ FAIRE BOUGER LES CHOSES ! C'est en  multipliant les démarches quelles soient collectives ou individuelles  que nous arriverons à faire bouger le cul de cette société ! *_


----------



## bambougroove (13 Avril 2011)

Mailleronf' Prod a dit:


> _*(elle ) : Désolé j'en tiendrai compte à présent ;-)
> *_






Mailleronf' Prod a dit:


> _*Et je suis sur que la mise à jour concernait l'écran car je regarde toujours ce qu'il va m'installer.*_


----------



## Mailleronf' Prod (13 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,

Et bien rien de transcendant de la part du service qui a effectué la réparation, la dalle a été remplacé par une autre fournie par apple, point barre...
Je sent les consignes la dessous pour éviter les remous 

Bon ben voila, je n'ai que les bonnes paroles du réparateur qui a été sincère, cette mise à jour système pour l'écran, et une impression d'un meilleur rendu, mais vu l'état de l'ancien, ça peut être subjectif... Le temps et la chaleur feront leur uvre et dégraderont cette dalle comme les autres... Ou pas !!! 

Sur ces bonnes paroles, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit et un bon changement de dalle futur...


----------



## bambougroove (13 Avril 2011)

Mailleronf' Prod a dit:


> Je sent les consignes la dessous pour éviter les remous


Yep, reconnaitre officiellement la non qualité des dalles d'origine aurait des effets néfastes pour leur image de marque et leur marge ... néanmoins, il faut reconnaitre que le SAV Apple assure dans le cadre de la garantie légale, et encore plus dans le cadre d'un contrat AppleCare.



Mailleronf' Prod a dit:


> Bon ben voila, je n'ai que les bonnes paroles du réparateur qui a été  sincère, cette mise à jour système pour l'écran, et une impression d'un  meilleur rendu, mais vu l'état de l'ancien, ça peut être subjectif... Le  temps et la chaleur feront leur &#339;uvre et dégraderont cette dalle comme  les autres... Ou pas !!!


Je ressens ton réparateur comme honnête, à tort ou à raison mais cela me conforte d'une certaine manière, de plus ayant l'AppleCare je ne risque rien à un changement de dalle.

Ces problèmes ponctuels sont difficiles à vivre mais cela n'entame pas mon enthousiasme ...
j'ai commandé le 25 mars dans la nuit l'iPad 2, et c'est parti pour l'expédition mail reçu à 19h et livraison avant le  19 avril ... je trépigne comme une gosse car bien qu'utilisatrice Apple  de longue date c'est ma première expérience iOS et écran tactile !!!!

 Pour moi c'est la même révolution et excitation que celle que j'ai  connue en 1980 (j'avais 20 ans) avec l'Apple II de mon père qui  travaillait dans la mini-informatique et passionné par l'avènement de la  micro-informatique, puis le 1er Macintosh en 1984, le Mac SE/30 (il marche toujours !), le Mac  II une merveille le premier en couleur, etc.

Merci pour ton témoignage et bonne nuit à toi également


----------



## psykopat (14 Avril 2011)

psykopat a dit:


> J'ai vu avec l'apple care
> Après les questions d'usage (non fumeur, appart propre, pas de pb d'humidité) ils m'ont demandé des photos des taches.
> Je les leur ai envoyé hier soir et ce matin j'ai été rappelé : un technicien doit me recontacter pour une intervention sur place pour "réparer"
> j'attends de voir quel sera le diagnostique : nettoyage de la poussière intérieure ? changement de dalle ?
> ...



Le technicien est passé hier, il a changé la dalle direct.
ça a été réglé en 30 min, le plus long c'était de nettoyer la dalle et la vitre pour enlever les poussières
j'ai pas mal discuté avec le technicien : il m' a confirmé que la qualité des dalles utilisés était moyenne et on voit que sous la dalle dans le coin haut gauche (là ou j'avais le plus de tache) se trouve le dissipateur thermique de la carte graphique : en général la chaleur et l'électronique ça ne fait pas bon ménage.
donc pour le moment satisfait d'avoir pris l'apple care, vu qu'il m'en reste 18 mois je vais etre vigilant sur cette nouvelle dalle et j'hésiterais pas à redemander un changement si ça me fait le même coup


----------



## indy91700 (14 Avril 2011)

@psykopat

Si je peux te donner un conseil ... Augmente la vitesse de rotation de tes ventilateurs avec le logiciel SmcFanControl ... Ton imac de diras merci 

http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23049/smcfancontrol






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h25 ----------

Je viens de déposer mon avis objectif sur le site très bien référencé CIAO ... Les marques sont très sensibles aux avis déposés sur CIAO.

Déposé votre avis, ne fera que renforcer la prise en compte d'Apple à nos doléances !

http://www.ciao.fr/Apple_iMac_Core_2_Duo_3...T__Avis_1326398


----------



## Mailleronf' Prod (14 Avril 2011)

@bambougroove :

La réparation prends environ 1/2h à ton domicile si tu passes par applecare, c'est pas la mort. Tu peux te risquer à demander au dépanneur son point de vue sur les dalles...

Sinon, j'ai failli craquer hier pour un ipad 2, ils en avaient en stock chez Darty, mais jhésite encore si 3g ou pas, sachant qu'une rumeur court que Orange pourrait donner une deuxième carte SIM aux possesseurs d'iPhone dont je fais partie pour mettre dans un ipad, donc pas craquer tout de suite...


----------



## pharmapetel (20 Avril 2011)

Mailleronf' Prod a dit:


> @bambougroove :
> 
> La réparation prends environ 1/2h à ton domicile si tu passes par applecare, c'est pas la mort. Tu peux te risquer à demander au dépanneur son point de vue sur les dalles...
> 
> Sinon, j'ai failli craquer hier pour un ipad 2, ils en avaient en stock chez Darty, mais jhésite encore si 3g ou pas, sachant qu'une rumeur court que Orange pourrait donner une deuxième carte SIM aux possesseurs d'iPhone dont je fais partie pour mettre dans un ipad, donc pas craquer tout de suite...



Et bien tu as eu raison de ne pas craquer! Les iPad 2 sot apparemment tous touchés par un problemes d'écran présentant ce qu'on appelle l'effet mura, c'est a dire des fuites importantes (et très gênantes) sur les coins de la dalle de l'appareil. Regarder un film, voir des photos ou mettre tout fond d'écran foncé alors que la luminosité est a fond devient très focalisant sur ces halos.
Je te conseille d'attendre un ou deux mois que les anciennes séries soient écoulée (en plus, comme Apple a eu des milliers de retours, ils vont pas mal recycler avant de mettre de nouvelles séries en vente..)
Dommage pour un appareil qui n'avait comme défaut... qu'une résolution d'écran trop faiblarde!

Perso j'en ai eu 4 de suite et tous avaient le problème.. Mais je finirai bien par tomber sur une nouvelle série 

En tout cas j'avais de mon coté très envie de prendre un iMac 2011 mais là je me tâte..
C'est d'autant plus vrai pour les grosses configurations qui doivent chauffer encore plus..
Peut être vais-je devoir me rabattre sur un MacBook pro 17"..

Et moi qui voulais plein de prises USB pour mes clés de protection USB (cubase, etc...) et les périphériques audio. Je vais encore devoir jongler avec deux ou trois ports.

Dernière gueulante: MacBook air 11": faites attention, un certain nombre est "bancal" une dois ouvert et posé sur une table, c'est très inconfortable pour taper!

Bref Apple devrait se concentrer sur la qualité. Et question design, se renouveler un peu. Aucun plaisir à reprendre un MacBook pro! Même coque, même résolution d'écran (10 ans de retard sur les Vaio!!), même interface de MacOS, pas de trim SSD, pas d'independance de résolution.. Moi qui pensais qu'apple relèverait le niveau du monde pc.. Au contraire, il s'y rabaisse.

Et encore, Steve est encore là pour gueuler sur ses troupes..


----------



## Average Joe (21 Avril 2011)

J'ai un peu l'impression en effet qu'il y a du relâchement ces dernières années sur la fiabilité du matos Apple à en lire ce que tout le monde en dit. Perso je suis peu touché par ces problèmes mais je pense qu'il va falloir que la marque à la Pomme utilise ses réserves monstrueuses pour maintenir et renouveler ce qui a fait la célébrité de la marque : pas seulement l'avance technologique mais aussi la durabilité, il en va de sa crédibilité à l'avenir. Je serais Jobs, je ne traînerais pas là-dessus quitte à rapatrier une partie de la production en Californie comme au bon vieux temps. Moins de sous-traitance et plus de contrôle direct en tout cas.
Maintenant en tant qu'utilisateur chacun voit midi à sa porte et je dois dire que si le haut à gauche de mon écran est un rien souillé, contrairement à d'autres &#63743;users ce n'est pas gênant et j'ai mis du temps à le remarquer. En fait l'écran de mon 21,5 " est juste légèrement "brumeux" sur une surface de deux centimètres carrés. Il semble à lire ce sujet que les 27" sont plus concernés ? Bizarre à la limite car du fait de la plus grande surface d'aluminium la dissipation de la chaleur devrait mieux se faire, c'est en tout cas ce qu'estimait SVM Mac quand les premiers iMac alu sont sortis. Faut croire que ce pronostic n'était pas bon.


----------



## matthieu2701 (25 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi ces problèmes de tâches sur mon écran de 27". Quelqu'un à déjà contacté apple à se sujet mais avec une garantie qui était dépassée ? 

Apple prends t-il en charge l'iMac si la garantie est finit ? Car apparemment c'est un problème de qualité et non à cause des utilisateurs.

Merci


----------



## Mailleronf' Prod (25 Avril 2011)

matthieu2701 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai aussi ces problèmes de tâches sur mon écran de 27". Quelqu'un à déjà contacté apple à se sujet mais avec une garantie qui était dépassée ?
> 
> ...


A ma connaissance, non...
Mais tu peux essayer d'appeler le SAV d'apple en mentionnant les problèmes récurants de cet écran...
Sinon, quid de l'apple care, peux t-on encore le prendre une fois la garantie finie ???


----------



## matthieu2701 (25 Avril 2011)

Je viens de vérifier et on peut pas souscrire après que la garantie soit finie. Dommage


----------



## Mark Twang (28 Avril 2011)

Maekhong a dit:


> Le symptôme que tu décris est plus probablement de la poussière qui se dépose entre la dalle de l'iMac et la vitre de protection.
> 
> Dans ce cas nettoyer la vitre et la dalle. Une des nombreuses vidéos sur le net qui explique comment procéder: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cHMHzq5E5I&feature=related
> 
> Je n'ai pas de ventouses alors j'utilise du scotch pour ôter la vitre, elle est juste retenue par des aimants.



Merci pour la vidéo : il y a 5 minutes, j'ai constaté la présence de poussière derrière la vitre (visible écran éteint seulement) et j'ai commencé à fulminer. Je vois que finalement, il n'y a pas de raison de paniquer.

Pour un iMac 2010, la procédure est exactement la même ?


----------



## Bilbo41 (2 Mai 2011)

Bonjour
Je ne fume pas et j'ai les mêmes tâches sur le bord droit de l'écran de mon Imac 27, ce qui est très gênant lorsque le fond est blanc, cela fait sale, quel dommage.
Elles sont apparues avant la fin de la première année. 
Je vais donc faire appel au service après-vente, comme certains d'entre vous.
J'en profiterai pour demander le changement de mon lecteur de DVD, défectueux depuis de nombreux mois.


----------



## luclorent (2 Mai 2011)

Même souci pour moi. J'ai rentré ma machine chez mon revendeur ce vendredi. L'écran va être changé ;-)
Cependant, un délai de 15 jours est à prévoir... Long pour changer un écran, tout de même ! (Ils sont overbookés, d'après la réceptionniste.


----------



## guili94 (2 Mai 2011)

Bonjour Indy,

As tu écris à apple?
As tu des nouvelles?

Je vais envoyer ma lettre demain.



indy91700 a dit:


> _*Voici le nouveau Mail que j'ai reçu ce matin:
> *_
> 
> ********************************************************************************
> ...


----------



## guili94 (16 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'écris à nouveau sur le forum pour vous tenir informé de l'avancement de la situation:

Résumé:

Juste avant la fin de garantie de mon IMAC (mois d'octobre 2010), je constate des taches grise comme décrites plus haut.
Je prends les choses en main et je fais changer l'écran (sans frais car sous garantie).

cela a donc prolonger la garantie sur cette pièce jusqu'an moi de janvier (fin janvier)
Hors il y a 2 semaines, rebelote, même taches pourries sur cet écran de M.E.R.D.E!!!
Excusez moi du terme mais bon!!!
Je téléphone donc a apple qui ouvre un dossier (le 122165 exactement) et qui me dit d'amener l'imac dans un centre et de leur dire de faire une demande d'exception de garantie.

Je m'execute aussi sec et amène ma daube dans un centre (aldorande sucy en brie; dans le 94)

Il font donc leur analyse "d'exspertise", meme si tout le monde connait la cause et font la fameuse demande (c'était mercredi 11 mai)

aujourd'hui, au miracle, une réponse.

Et la ca devient drole:

un devis de 638 avec refus de la prise en charge de la par d'apple.

Descriptif de la panne:

Echange standard de l'écran, traces de poussières dans la dalle.
===
Nous vous informons que Apple refuse l'exception de garantie et précise que l'ordinateur a déjà bénéficié d'un remplacement de l'écran.​Apple considère que ceci est due a une cause externe, et non pas a une panne ou défaut de l'iMac.

Ils nous prennent vraiment pour des C.O.N.S.
Je m'emporte mais bon, si c'est de la poussière, passez un coup de chiffon!!!!!
Une cause externe???
Laquelle, j'ai indiqué que je suis non fumeur, maniac, pas de poussière a la maison, ou en tout cas très peu!!!

Le comble, c'est que je dois payer 50 pour leur rapport d'expertise!!!

Alors la franchement, je CRAQUE!!

J'avais une super image de la firme, mais je dois avouer que ca va loin cette histoire!!

Si leur matos est pourri, il le change un point c'est tout!!!

Bref,

je suis ouvert a tout témoignage et à toute action!!!

Bien à vous, mes confrères de galères!!!

Guili94


----------



## InfoGamez (16 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème similaire avec mon mac 24", j'ai travailler sur des retouches d'images pendant plusieurs heures (beaucoup d'image exploitation matérielle élevée), depuis à l'allumage j'observe une tache dans le bas de lécran représentant ma barre de lancement rapide en légère transparence et grise, une légère tache informe au dessus apparait aussi. Je voulais savoir si cétait dû à une chauffe de l'ordinateur qui "imprime" l'image la plus présente sur lécran? ou autre?

Et s'il était possible de la faire disparaitre sans aller voir un SAV apple, j'utilise mon Mac tout les jours pour le boulot.

Dernière question, je voulais savoir comment vous entreteniez lécran, produit spécial? chiffon humide ?


----------



## guili94 (16 Mai 2011)

InfoGamez a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un problème similaire avec mon mac 24", j'ai travailler sur des retouches d'images pendant plusieurs heures (beaucoup d'image exploitation matérielle élevée), depuis à l'allumage j'observe une tache dans le bas de lécran représentant ma barre de lancement rapide en légère transparence et grise, une légère tache informe au dessus apparait aussi. Je voulais savoir si cétait dû à une chauffe de l'ordinateur qui "imprime" l'image la plus présente sur lécran? ou autre?
> 
> ...


 

Il s'agit en fait d'un défaut de fabrication des dalles APPLE!!!
Il ne s'agit en aucun d'une utilisation trop intensive de ton écran.
Pour le faire disparaitre, il faut malheureusement changer la dalle. Chose qui a été fait une premiere fois sur mon imac, sans succès car problème de nouveau présent 6 mois plus tard (comme par hasard après la fin de garantie de la pièce!!!!)
Pour entretenir l'écran, mieux vaut que tu ailles voir sur le site d'APPLE, ca sera clair car si je dis quoi que ce soit, il serait suceptible de mettre ca en avant comme cause du problème.

Je compte écrire à APPLE et si necessaire faire appel a une association de type UFC que choisir!

Je suis dépité de constater la mauvaise fois du constructeur en disans que ca n'est pas le meme probleme et qu'il s'agit de poussière!!!
Bref, moi qui conseillait la marque a la famille et aux amis, je vais vite les faire déchanter!!!


----------



## clapton22 (23 Mai 2011)

Ma machine a le pb décrit, particulièrement visible sur fond blanc, que j'utilise souvent pour cause de captures d'écran fréquentes. Après tel au 0805, dépôt de ma machine chez MC Service à Evry qui m'indique un refus de prise en charge du changement d'écran par Apple because hors garantie depuis 2 mois. Je rappelle Apple avec mon N° de dossier. Là encore, "on peut pas, plus sous garantie", on finit par me passer un chef devant mon insistance pressante. Le second, un certain Mr Nicolas, m'a carrément dit, "faites ce que vous voulez on ne réparera pas". Je vais donc récupérer ma machine en l'état mais je pense qu'il faut en effet que tous les plaignants se regroupent pour signaler le vice de fabrication et surtout la non prise en charge par Apple. Un 50 millions de consommateurs est peut-être la bonne piste. Je n'hésiterai pas non plus à faire levier à partir des médias pour lesquels je travaille, une menace qui n'a apparemment pas du tout gêné mon interlocuteur
J'aime Apple mais il y a des limites


----------



## TiteLine (24 Mai 2011)

Bien le bonsoir,

Cela faisait longtemps que je ne lisais plus les sujets concernant les problèmes de jaunisse et d'écran des iMac et voilà que sur un bête document Word, je vois ces affreuses bandes grises.

De temps à autre, je mets un fond d'écran uni et clair pour voir si la jaunisse ne s'est pas accentuée et de ce côté là, ça ne va pas trop mal, c'est toujours aussi léger qu'à la réception. Mais bonjour l'horreur en ce qui concerne les "tâches grises" ... elles n'étaient pas là la dernière fois que j'ai fait le test. Le phénomène est récent.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à contacter le SAV et heureusement que j'ai souscrit à l'Apple Care, la bête a environ un an et deux mois
Veillez accepter mon adhésion au club des possesseurs maudits d'iMac (mais c'est plutôt l'iMac qui est victime d'une malédiction )

Je rigole, je rigole ... juste pour oublier que ça me fait quand même bien c... 

Merci de m'avoir lue et bonne soirée à tous


----------



## matthieu2701 (24 Mai 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> Bien le bonsoir,
> 
> Cela faisait longtemps que je ne lisais plus les sujets concernant les problèmes de jaunisse et d'écran des iMac et voilà que sur un bête document Word, je vois ces affreuses bandes grises.
> 
> ...



Donc c'est bon ton dalle sera remplacée.


----------



## TiteLine (27 Mai 2011)

Je ne me fais pas trop de soucis et le prends avec philosophie même si ces problèmes de dalle ne font tout de même pas honneur à Apple et OS X.
Lorsque j'ai acheté mon 27", j'avais la curieuse impression que ce n'était pas sans risque et je suis trop petite joueuse pour sauter sans parachute, d'où l'AppleCare aussitôt souscrit.
La bestiole sera enlevée la semaine prochaine et au final, je gagnerai peut être un écran sans jaunisse du tout  (et sans tâches grises, cela va de soi  )


----------



## Average Joe (28 Mai 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> La bestiole sera enlevée la semaine prochaine et au final, je gagnerai peut être un écran sans jaunisse du tout  (et sans tâches grises, cela va de soi  )


Tu veux dire que la dalle s'apprête à être remplacée ?


----------



## Rico0o (30 Mai 2011)

Le mien aussi a ces taches grises qui sont de plus en plus étendues, il faut que jme décide à appeler applecare. Ca fait vraiment dégueu.
Je sens bien qu'on va me dire que c'est de ma faute, que je vis dans un environnement polué etc...
En tout cas quand on lit sur le net, énormément d'imac 27 semblent touchés. C'est hallucinant de lire les témoignages d'utilisateurs et la mauvaise fois d'apple sur le sujet 

Est ce que certains d'entre vous malgre un applecare se sont vu refuser la réparation ?


----------



## TiteLine (1 Juin 2011)

La dalle a été remplacée , bye bye les tâches grises et grosse nouveauté ... comme c'est blanc   :love:


----------



## Dédou (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous. 
J'envisage d'acheter un iMac quad core en 21,5"
Cette dalle a t'elle les mêmes problèmes?
A bientôt.


----------



## bambougroove (3 Juin 2011)

Dédou a dit:


> J'envisage d'acheter un iMac quad core en 21,5"
> Cette dalle a t'elle les mêmes problèmes?


Bonjour,

Cela concerne toutes les générations et taille d'écran des iMac Intel.
Impossible de le savoir maintenant, ce problème apparaît après plusieurs mois d'utilisation.
A moins que la conception de la dalle ait changé (ou le modèle), suivre les news à ce sujet.

Par ailleurs, ce problème ne touche apparemment pas tout le monde ... sinon cette discussion serait beaucoup plus fréquentée  ou bien certains utilisateurs seraient complètement "miro" car quand elles empirent c'est impossible de ne pas les voir  à de nombreuses occasions sur fond clair : web, traitement de texte, photo ...

Prendre un AppleCare par précaution ...


----------



## Average Joe (4 Juin 2011)

J'ai un 21,5", le problème se pose dans de minces proportions à vrai dire. C'est juste une légère ombre grise en haut et à gauche de 2cm x 2cm, un peu en forme de grille  À vrai dire je ne la vois qu'au moment du boot. C'est à peine perceptible. Mais j'ai cru comprendre que Apple a demandé à son fournisseur (LG ou Samsung) de corriger le problème pour les iMac 2011.


----------



## bambougroove (4 Juin 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> C'est juste une légère ombre grise en haut et à gauche de 2cm x 2cm, un peu en forme de grille


Il me semble qu'il ne s'agisse pas des taches dont nous parlons ... peut-être une petite rémanence due à un même fond d'écran (quasi) permanent ?


----------



## Average Joe (5 Juin 2011)

Étant donné que cela semble être apparu seulement au bout d'environ un an d'utilisation, j'en juge qu'on est bien dans le sujet, et le fond d'écran a changé à plusieurs reprises. Par contre, reste à savoir pourquoi les 27" sont plus touchés que les 21" alors qu'a priori leur plus grande surface d'aluminium devrait faciliter leur refroidissement.


----------



## bambougroove (5 Juin 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Étant donné que cela semble être apparu seulement au bout d'environ un an d'utilisation, j'en juge qu'on est bien dans le sujet, et le fond d'écran a changé à plusieurs reprises.


Voir les photos des taches dans la dalle dont nous parlons dans cette discussion qui ressemblent généralement à des taches ... de léopard   pour comparer avec ton problème.

Concernant les taches derrière la vitre, elles partent généralement du haut pour aller ensuite vers le bas, avec un effet "halo de projecteur" façon Photoshop.


----------



## o-sensei51 (24 Juin 2011)

Perso j'ai un Imac 2010 qui a quelques mois.... et je me suis rendu compte il y a déjà un petit moment que j'ai des taches sur l'écran...

L'Imac a été pris en charge une première fois en SAV pour ce problème. Un technicien est venu à domicile (j'étais au boulot, ma femme était là mais ne connait rien en informatique). Bref le mec dit : un coup de produit à vitre et c'est bon.... et il repart.

Aujourd'hui on peut voir ca sur mon écran 






Taches qui ne partent pas au nettoyage bien entendu !


----------



## indy91700 (30 Juin 2011)

Plutôt que de rester inactif ... Agissez ... Il y a mille et un moyen d'égratigner la réputation de cette société qui ne pense qu'à une seul chose ... Faire du fric au détriment de ses clients.

Le site CIAO est un très bon référencement pour ce genre de société ... Je me suis plusieurs fois confrontés à certaines marques sur ce site qui cherchaient par tous les moyens à me faire enlever mon avis ... Vous ne prenez aucun risque si vous racontez votre histoire !

Sur ce site ... Apple a 4 étoiles  ... Et je peux vous assurer que si cette société passe à une étoile ... Apple ne va franchement pas apprécier !

Cela ne vous prendra que 5 minutes de votre temps !


http://www.ciao.fr/opinion_edit.php?product_id=1840062


----------



## Jahja (30 Juin 2011)

indy91700 a dit:


> Plutôt que de rester inactif ... Agissez ... Il y a mille et un moyen d'égratigner la réputation de cette société qui ne pense qu'à une seul chose ... Faire du fric au détriment de ses clients.
> 
> Le site CIAO est un très bon référencement pour ce genre de société ... Je me suis plusieurs fois confrontés à certaines marques sur ce site qui cherchaient par tous les moyens à me faire enlever mon avis ... Vous ne prenez aucun risque si vous racontez votre histoire !
> 
> ...



Merci! je m'y mets tout de suite j'ai la rage là.

Et sinon au niveau des tâches, ça ressemble à ce que j'avais sur le miens, mais à l'intérieur de la machine, entre la vitre et l'écran, après la première réparation, ils ont du l'ouvrir et c'est parti.


----------



## bambougroove (30 Juin 2011)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Taches qui ne partent pas au nettoyage bien entendu !


Forcément puisque les taches sont DERRIERE la vitre 
D'après ta photo, il s'agit à la fois des poussières derrière la vitre et des traces laissées par le technicien lorsqu'il a nettoyé l'envers de la vitre ... comme un cochon ! :mouais:

Les taches DANS la dalle, qui ne se voient pas écran éteint, nécessitent un changement de la dalle.


----------



## floflo8 (17 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,
J'ai lu scrupuleusement les 10 pages de ce post...car je m'apprête à acheter un imac 27' à la rentrée mais je dois avouer qu'après cette lecture, je suis refroidi 
Y a t-il des gens qui ont acheté les imacs de mai 2011 concernés par ce problème ? 
Bon courage


----------



## ced28230 (17 Juillet 2011)

Moi je vais me prendre un imac bientôt
c'est clair que ca fais vraiment flipper ces problème de tache
c pour ca que je prendrai l'apple care


----------



## floflo8 (17 Juillet 2011)

bah moi franchement, du coup je vais attendre un peu les remontées des imacs de mai... :heinarce que dépenser 2000 pour me prendre la tête avec les SAV et cie, non merci ! 
mon imac G5 20' de 2005 va encore tourner un peu...


----------



## MANOLO_06 (17 Juillet 2011)

Salut a tous, moi j'ai ce problème de tache un peu sombre sur un IMAC 27 (tout neuf 3 jours) en bas de l'ecran. Si vous voulais lire l'histoire je l'ai posté dans IMAC INTEL "probleme serie IMAC 27", J'en suis à mon quatrième IMAC en une semaine et demain matin je retourne à lapple store pour arreter les frais et me faire rembourser j'abandonne le IMAC 27.


----------



## ced28230 (17 Juillet 2011)

La question est de savoir si les ecran 21,5 ont le même problème ....


----------



## floflo8 (17 Juillet 2011)

MANOLO_06 a dit:


> Salut a tous, moi j'ai ce problème de tache un peu sombre sur un IMAC 27 (tout neuf 3 jours) en bas de l'ecran. Si vous voulais lire l'histoire je l'ai posté dans IMAC INTEL "probleme serie IMAC 27", J'en suis à mon quatrième IMAC en une semaine et demain matin je retourne à lapple store pour arreter les frais et me faire rembourser j'abandonne le IMAC 27.



oui, j'avais lu ton post... je suis effaré qu'une série complète soit défectueuse !!


----------



## chacha95 (18 Juillet 2011)

A votre avis, l'achat d'un Apple Care est indispensable ? Car je me pose cette question : si on tombe sur la perle rare, on la garde, certes, mais est-ce que ces défaults de dalle peuvent ils apparaître dans le temps ?


----------



## ced28230 (18 Juillet 2011)

Apparement oui les tache peuvent venir quelques mois plus tare d'après ce que j'ai compris. L'apple car semble indispensable a prendre juste avant la fin de la premiere année  de garantie


----------



## floflo8 (18 Juillet 2011)

oui c'est indispensable de prendre l'Apple Care : je trouve ça scandaleux d'en arriver là... les taches apparaissent plusieurs mois après...
j'en profite pour passer un coup de gueule car Apple abuse beaucoup quand même : j'ai un iphone 3G que je vais devoir changer car la dernière mise à jour le fait beaucoup ramer. Qu'il soit trop vieux pour d'autres mises à jour OK mais au moins qu'ils "finissent" avec une maj correcte. A croire qu'ils le font exprès pour nous faire changer de modèle. Alors maintenant si c'est pareil avec l'imac....
S'il y avait une marque qui pourrait vraiment concurrencer avec Apple au niveau du design et de l'innovation, direct j'irai !!! :love: mais c'est grâce à ça qu'ils en profitent un max...


----------



## TiteLine (18 Juillet 2011)

Au risque de me répéter,  des tâches grises ont fait leur apparition sur mon iMac environ 14 mois après l'achat, c'est à dire après l'expiration de la garantie initiale. Rien ne laissait supposer qu'il y aurait ce problème, néanmoins j'avais assuré en prenant un Apple Care. (les retours concernant les problèmes de jaunisse n'étaient pas étrangers à cette décision). La dalle a été remplacée, maintenant, je doute vraiment qu'il en aurait été de même si je n'avais pas pris l'extension de garantie ...


----------



## ced28230 (18 Juillet 2011)

Et après la garantie Apple car? Tu la ds los ...
Donc on as 4 ans tranquille après c au bonheur la chance...


----------



## choumou (18 Juillet 2011)

ced28230 a dit:


> Et après la garantie Apple car? Tu la ds los ...
> Donc on as 4 ans tranquille après c au bonheur la chance...



3ans plutôt.


----------



## ced28230 (18 Juillet 2011)

Non 1a puis 3a avec lapple car


----------



## choumou (18 Juillet 2011)

ced28230 a dit:


> Non 1a puis 3a avec lapple car



Tiens lis ça.


----------



## ced28230 (18 Juillet 2011)

choumou a dit:


> Tiens lis ça.



ha ok
merci pour l'info choumou


----------



## floflo8 (22 Juillet 2011)

Est-ce que les imacs du mois de mai ont la même dalle que les précédents ??


----------



## ced28230 (22 Juillet 2011)

floflo8 a dit:


> Est-ce que les imacs du mois de mai ont la même dalle que les précédents ??



je crois que oui 
je vais quand meme tenté le coup avec un entré de gamme 21,5"

on verra si j'ai des soucis ...

je prend l'apple care de tt façon


----------



## Killmore (22 Juillet 2011)

Personnellement aucun problème "pour l'instant" ^^

Pourvu que ca dure


----------



## chacha95 (22 Juillet 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> Au risque de me répéter,  des tâches grises ont fait leur apparition sur mon iMac environ 14 mois après l'achat, c'est à dire après l'expiration de la garantie initiale. Rien ne laissait supposer qu'il y aurait ce problème, néanmoins j'avais assuré en prenant un Apple Care. (les retours concernant les problèmes de jaunisse n'étaient pas étrangers à cette décision). La dalle a été remplacée, maintenant, je doute vraiment qu'il en aurait été de même si je n'avais pas pris l'extension de garantie ...


Merci pour le retour 

Dis-moi, à propos de l'Apple Care, l'enlèvement de la machine à domicile est-il pris en compte par Apple ?


----------



## Killmore (23 Juillet 2011)

Oui il me semble mais à confirmer (j'ai pas l'AppleCare j'ai la "FnacCare" xDD)


----------



## chacha95 (23 Juillet 2011)

Killmore a dit:


> Oui il me semble mais à confirmer (j'ai pas l'AppleCare j'ai la "FnacCare" xDD)


lol


----------



## TiteLine (24 Juillet 2011)

chacha95 a dit:


> Merci pour le retour
> 
> Dis-moi, à propos de l'Apple Care, l'enlèvement de la machine à domicile est-il pris en compte par Apple ?



Absolument, c'est un service qui est compris dans l'Apple Care


----------



## bambougroove (24 Juillet 2011)

chacha95 a dit:


> à propos de l'Apple Care, l'enlèvement de la machine à domicile est-il pris en compte par Apple ?


*NON* (notamment pour la France) voir les conditions générales du plan AppleCare ici : http://www.apple.com/legal/applecare/appgeos.html

- pas d'enlèvement de la machine à domicile
- pas d'intervention à domicile si à plus de 80 km d'un centre de réparation.

Après, c'est éventuellement négociable selon ton cas ...


EDIT : après relecture les textes sont contradictoires concernant l'enlèvement à domicile, mais apparemment TiteLine a raison (mea culpa) :



> 1. Couverture de re&#769;paration
> b. Limites. Le Programme ne couvre pas :
> (i)    _*L'installation, le de&#769;placement ou l'enle&#768;vement du Produit Couvert*_ ; l'installation, l'enle&#768;vement, la re&#769;paration ou l'entretien d'un Produit non couvert (y compris les accessoires, pe&#769;riphe&#769;riques ou autres mate&#769;riels tels que les modems externes) ; les re&#769;parations e&#769;lectriques non inhe&#769;rentes au Produit Couvert ;





> c. Options
> (i)    Un service sur site est disponible pour la plupart des ordinateurs de bureau si le Produit Couvert se trouve dans un rayon de 80 kilome&#768;tres autour d'un centre de prestation de services sur site agre&#769;e&#769; Apple situe&#769; dans l'un des pays vise&#769;s a&#768; l'article 7 (d). Le service sur site n&#8217;est pas disponible pour certains e&#769;le&#769;ments, qui doivent e&#770;tre traite&#769;s dans le cadre du service de re&#769;paration par pie&#768;ces en libre-service de&#769;crit ci-dessous. Apple enverra un technicien a&#768; l'endroit ou&#768; se trouve le Produit Couvert ou Apple prendra en charge un service de courrier pour prendre le Produit Couvert. Le technicien effectuera l'intervention sur place ou bien transportera le Produit Couvert jusqu'aux locaux du Prestataire de Services Agre&#769;e&#769; Apple ou du centre de re&#769;paration Apple. Si le Produit Couvert est re&#769;pare&#769; dans les locaux du Prestataire de Services Agre&#769;e&#769; Apple ou d'un centre de re&#769;paration Apple, Apple prendra en charge les frais de transport du Produit Couvert a&#768; destination de votre domicile. Si le technicien ne peut pas avoir acce&#768;s au Produit Couvert a&#768; l'heure pre&#769;vue, des frais de service supple&#769;mentaires pourront vous e&#770;tre facture&#769;s.
> ...
> (ii)    Un service de re&#769;paration a&#768; distance, par expe&#769;dition du mate&#769;riel, est e&#769;galement disponible pour la plupart des Produits Couverts. Si Apple conside&#768;re que votre produit peut be&#769;ne&#769;ficier du service a&#768; distance, vous recevrez des e&#769;tiquettes d'expe&#769;dition (et/ou le colis d&#8217;origine si vous ne le posse&#769;dez plus) pour lesquels les frais d'expe&#769;dition auront e&#769;te&#769; pre&#769;alablement acquitte&#769;s par Apple et vous pourrez expe&#769;dier le Produit Couvert au centre de re&#769;paration d'Apple comme indique&#769; dans les instructions. Une fois la re&#769;paration effectue&#769;e, le centre de re&#769;paration vous renverra le Produit Couvert. Apple prend en charge les frais de transport du Produit Couvert depuis et a&#768; destination de votre domicile si vous suivez correctement toutes les instructions.



De toute façon, le mieux est tout de même de poser la question directement à Apple


----------



## ced28230 (24 Juillet 2011)

par contre pour l'achat d'un mac sur le refurb, si ya un souci il vienne te chercher le matos


----------



## brunnno (25 Juillet 2011)

si ce que vous dites est vrai, ça veut dire que les conditions de l'appleCare ont changé ???...

En effet lors d'un problème d'écran sur un iMac 27" (en 2010), j'ai appelé Apple qui m'a dans un premier temps dirigé vers un AppleStore... ce que j'ai fait.
Mais après avoir réclamé ils m'ont dit que la personne qui m'a envoyé vers l'Apple Store avait eu tord, que le contrat prévoyait bien une réparation sur site, et j'ai été "indemnisé" pour cette gène...

_Au sujet de l'Apple Store du Louvre (Paris) :__
Le technicien qui m'a changé la dalle avait sectionné le câble de la sonde thermique (bravo à eux )... les ventilos tournaient donc à fond en permanence.... il a fallu que je rappelle Apple Care qui m'ont envoyé un technicien à domicile cette fois-ci (par deux fois) puis j'ai eu droit à un échange contre machine neuve (et comme le 24" ne se faisait plus, j'ai eu droit à un 27" ) 
Là, je dois dire bravo à eux du point de vue commercial_


----------



## monvilain (25 Juillet 2011)

matthieu2701 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai aussi ces problèmes de tâches sur mon écran de 27". Quelqu'un à déjà contacté apple à se sujet mais avec une garantie qui était dépassée ?
> 
> ...



Il arrive parfois que cela passe.

J` ai eu APPLE Samedi dernier pour mes taches. Ils m` envoient un technicien à domicile. (APPLE CARE)

Manifestement, le soucis et connu mais serait en cours de recherches.

Donc, ne pas hésiter à les contacter et faire une lettre en A.R si cela ne passe pas...


----------



## ced28230 (25 Juillet 2011)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Il arrive parfois que cela passe.
> 
> J` ai eu APPLE Samedi dernier pour mes taches. Ils m` envoient un technicien à domicile. (APPLE CARE)
> 
> ...



est ce que ces pb de taches sont resolu pour les imac 2011 ?


----------



## monvilain (25 Juillet 2011)

Pour information, voici les tests que m' ont fait faire les techniciens pour vérifier que les tâches sont bien en arrière:


-Capture totale de l' ecran
---->puis ouvrir la capture et la faire bouger. Les tâches sur la capture doivent être invisibles.

-Eteindre le Mac
--->Aucune tâche ne doit être visibles.

Voilà, ils me commandent un écran.....

Bon courage à vous...


----------



## floflo8 (25 Juillet 2011)

Alors récapitulons : problèmes de dalle, problèmes de disque dur Seagate (sur nouveaux modèles imacs) et maintenant problèmes de freezes écran à cause de Lion : ils ne seraient pas en train de se foutre de notre G*$@*# ?!


----------



## tigrou78 (25 Juillet 2011)

floflo8 a dit:


> Alors récapitulons : problèmes de dalle, problèmes de disque dur Seagate (sur nouveaux modèles imacs) et maintenant problèmes de freezes écran à cause de Lion : ils ne seraient pas en train de se foutre de notre G*$@*# ?!



Bon bah j'étais pret à dépenser mes sous pour un beau 27' , mais là je vais revoir ma copie ! Ca fait peur ses dalles ...


----------



## floflo8 (25 Juillet 2011)

tigrou78 a dit:


> Bon bah j'étais pret à dépenser mes sous pour un beau 27' , mais là je vais revoir ma copie ! Ca fait peur ses dalles ...



Idem pour moi : je ne dépense pas 2000 pour me battre avec le SAV quelques mois après... beaucoup trop d'incertitudes quant à la fiabilité du matos :hein:
je vais donc attendre (encore et encore...) la prochaine mise à jour des imacs mais il y aura encore autre chose... A ce train-là, je vais encore garder mon G5 10 ans !


----------



## ced28230 (25 Juillet 2011)

et moi moi pc portable windaube 5ans de plus


----------



## Jahja (26 Juillet 2011)

floflo8 a dit:


> A ce train-là, je vais encore garder mon G5 10 ans !



10 ans le G5?? donc c'est sorti en 2001?? lol j'y crois pas moi les derniers G5 datent de 2007... j'ai toujours un G4 portable, et je peux te dire que c'est une sacrée bête de course malgré son âge (7 ans) et là c'est du Vintage pour le miens! car les iBook c'est fini et pour de bon apparemment.


----------



## floflo8 (27 Juillet 2011)

j'ai pas dit que j'avais mon G5 depuis 10 ans mais que si les imacs continuaient à être aussi fiables, j'allais garder le mien encore un sacré moment 
Cela dit, ça fait 6 ans que je l'ai et ça n'était pas les 1ers donc le G5 n'a pas loin de 10 ans.


----------



## dartagnan (30 Juillet 2011)

Je souhaiterais avoir un retour d'expérience concernant les 21.5 . J'ai plusieurs types d'iMac au travail , exceptés les nouveaux 27" . Les anciens 24" sont de qualité inégale , (taches grises pour 2 d'entre eux), et curieusement un 20" de 3 ans qui présente également les fameuses taches grises en haut à gauche de l'écran . Le même à la maison, âgé de 4 ans, ne présente aucun défaut (excepté bien entendu l'angle de vision déplorable) . 

C'est pénible , mais depuis quelques temps , j'ai l'impression de jouer à la loterie en achetant un iMac , avec le sentiment qu'à chaque nouvelle génération, j'ai de plus en plus de chances de toucher le gros (mauvais) lot !


----------



## Average Joe (31 Juillet 2011)

@ Dartagnan : en tant que possesseur d'un 21,5" je confirme qu'ils peuvent être victimes de taches sur l'écran, encore que celle que mon Mac arbore en haut à gauche n'est guère gênante. Pour ainsi dire, on ne la voit qu'au moment du boot. Tant que ce n'est que cela... Sauf que mon ancien 20" ne présentait rien de tel. Donc, il y a à redire.
En ce qui concerne les iMac 2011, les processeurs Sandy Bridge ont imposé de nouveaux canaux de refroidissement. Prions pour que cela change quelque chose à ce point de vue, à moins que la conception même des écrans cloche auquel cas Apple va devoir revenir à la table à dessin pour concevoir un matériel très différent à l'avenir ou au moins changer de fournisseur (voire devenir son propre fournisseur).


----------



## bambougroove (31 Juillet 2011)

dartagnan a dit:


> Les anciens 24" sont de qualité inégale , (taches grises pour 2 d'entre eux), et *curieusement* un 20" de 3 ans qui présente également les fameuses taches grises en haut à gauche de l'écran .


Rien d'étonnant, il y a des discussions à ce sujet sur le forum concernant les premières générations d'iMac Intel ...


----------



## dartagnan (1 Août 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> @ Dartagnan : en tant que possesseur d'un 21,5" je confirme qu'ils peuvent être victimes de taches sur l'écran, encore que celle que mon Mac arbore en haut à gauche n'est guère gênante. Pour ainsi dire, on ne la voit qu'au moment du boot. Tant que ce n'est que cela... Sauf que mon ancien 20" ne présentait rien de tel. Donc, il y a à redire.
> En ce qui concerne les iMac 2011, les processeurs Sandy Bridge ont imposé de nouveaux canaux de refroidissement. Prions pour que cela change quelque chose à ce point de vue, à moins que la conception même des écrans cloche auquel cas Apple va devoir revenir à la table à dessin pour concevoir un matériel très différent à l'avenir ou au moins changer de fournisseur (voire devenir son propre fournisseur).



Eh les collègues,  ne pensez vous pas que la mode "design and slim" est la cause de tous nos ennuis ? Problème de conception plutôt que de dalle ! En relisant tous les fils , la "peste brune" frappe en haut et à gauche . L'iMac est trop fin ? Problème de ventilation à cet endroit ?
Basta Ya ! Steve , si tu me lis, chez nous , les matchs se gagnent devant , et pour ce faire on y met du lourd et de l'épais ! Steve laisse tomber le calendrier du Stade français ...


----------



## bambougroove (1 Août 2011)

dartagnan a dit:


> Eh les collègues,  ne pensez vous pas que la mode "design and slim" est la cause de tous nos ennuis ? Problème de conception plutôt que de dalle ! En relisant tous les fils , la "peste brune" frappe en haut et à gauche . L'iMac est trop fin ? Problème de ventilation à cet endroit ?


J'ai également pensé à un problème de conception de l'iMac, étant donné l'ancienneté du problème, mais si c'était le cas quasiment TOUS les iMac seraient touchés ... ce qui ne semble pas le cas d'après le nombre de témoignages relativement bas parmi les membres de MacG, de plus certains affirment ne pas avoir de taches du tout !

Dans mon cas (iMac 27" i7 late 2009), les taches sont apparues après 10 mois et ont augmenté petit à petit, actuellement après 15 mois d'utilisation elles couvrent les 2/3 de l'écran de façon irrégulière (à gauche ET à droite avec plus de taches en haut qu'en bas, à gauche les taches ne vont pas jusqu'en bas contrairement au côté droit) : y compris à des endroits qui sont beaucoup moins chaud que en haut à gauche et à droite, seule la partie centrale est épargnée et pourtant le haut au centre est aussi chaud que le haut à gauche et à droite.


----------



## ced28230 (1 Août 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> J'ai également pensé à un problème de conception de l'iMac, étant donné l'ancienneté du problème, mais si c'était le cas quasiment TOUS les iMac seraient touchés ... ce qui ne semble pas le cas d'après le nombre de témoignages relativement bas parmi les membres de MacG, de plus certains affirment ne pas avoir de taches du tout !
> 
> Dans mon cas (iMac 27" i7 late 2009), les taches sont apparues après 10 mois et ont augmenté petit à petit, actuellement après 15 mois d'utilisation elles couvrent les 2/3 de l'écran de façon irrégulière (à gauche ET à droite avec plus de taches en haut qu'en bas, à gauche les taches ne vont pas jusqu'en bas contrairement au côté droit) : y compris à des endroits qui sont beaucoup moins chaud que en haut à gauche et à droite, seule la partie centrale est épargnée et pourtant le haut au centre est aussi chaud que le haut à gauche et à droite.



et tu va rien faire ?
pas d'apple care ?


----------



## chacha95 (1 Août 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> J'ai également pensé à un problème de conception de l'iMac, étant donné l'ancienneté du problème, mais si c'était le cas quasiment TOUS les iMac seraient touchés ... ce qui ne semble pas le cas d'après le nombre de témoignages relativement bas parmi les membres de MacG, de plus certains affirment ne pas avoir de taches du tout !
> 
> Dans mon cas (iMac 27" i7 late 2009), les taches sont apparues après 10 mois et ont augmenté petit à petit, actuellement après 15 mois d'utilisation elles couvrent les 2/3 de l'écran de façon irrégulière (à gauche ET à droite avec plus de taches en haut qu'en bas, à gauche les taches ne vont pas jusqu'en bas contrairement au côté droit) : y compris à des endroits qui sont beaucoup moins chaud que en haut à gauche et à droite, seule la partie centrale est épargnée et pourtant le haut au centre est aussi chaud que le haut à gauche et à droite.


J'espère que t'as pris l'Apple Care...


----------



## bambougroove (2 Août 2011)

ced28230 a dit:


> et tu va rien faire ?
> pas d'apple care ?


J'ai l'AppleCare et je vais évidemment faire remplacer la dalle ... à domicile !

J'ai attendu par convenance personnelle, pour tester l'évolution, mais aussi pour voir si le problème de qualité des dalles de remplacement s'arrangeait car les taches reviennent selon certains témoignages :mouais:


----------



## ced28230 (2 Août 2011)

oui et ces ca qui me fait dire qu'il vaut mieux que jattende avant l'achat d'un imac
car au debut jvais croire que je suis pas impacté pour ces pb de taches mais rien me prouve que dans 1,2 ou 3 mois ca sera le cas

c'est quand même craignosse de pas pouvoir acheter un mac les yeux fermé 

même si je prendrai l'apple care c'est tjs chiant de devoir faire des démarches de SAV


----------



## floflo8 (2 Août 2011)

ced28230 a dit:


> oui et ces ca qui me fait dire qu'il vaut mieux que jattende avant l'achat d'un imac
> car au debut jvais croire que je suis pas impacté pour ces pb de taches mais rien me prouve que dans 1,2 ou 3 mois ca sera le cas
> 
> c'est quand même craignosse de pas pouvoir acheter un mac les yeux fermé
> ...



suis 100% d'accord avec toi ; c'est pour ça que je vais attendre un peu... mais y aura t-il un jour une gamme de imacs sans problèmes ??


----------



## ced28230 (2 Août 2011)

floflo8 a dit:


> suis 100% d'accord avec toi ; c'est pour ça que je vais attendre un peu... mais y aura t-il un jour une gamme de imacs sans problèmes ??



clair que ca m'agace
tous les feux sont au vert pour me prendre un mac mais la fiabilité des ces imac ma mis un gros STOP


----------



## mailspayes (2 Août 2011)

J'ai sauté le pas pour ma part! Réception la semaine prochaine! Ça fait un an que je me pose la question du switch.... Maintenant c'est décidé! Ce sera le 27"


----------



## chacha95 (2 Août 2011)

mailspayes a dit:


> J'ai sauté le pas pour ma part! Réception la semaine prochaine! Ça fait un an que je me pose la question du switch.... Maintenant c'est décidé! Ce sera le 27"


T'as bien raison


----------



## floflo8 (3 Août 2011)

ced28230 a dit:


> clair que ca m'agace
> tous les feux sont au vert pour me prendre un mac mais la fiabilité des ces imac ma mis un gros STOP



me demande finalement si je vais pas me prendre un "futur" entrée de gamme macpro avec un moniteur...


----------



## dartagnan (4 Août 2011)

floflo8 a dit:


> me demande finalement si je vais pas me prendre un "futur" entrée de gamme macpro avec un moniteur...



Je ne sais plus sur quel "fil" j'avais évoqué trois solutions , chiffrées: 

1) iMac 21.5" ( mais des retours sur MacG et MacB n'étaient pas très rassurants )

2) MacMini Core i7 avec écran Nec et Webcam à un prix pratiquement équivalent... mais performances en deçà .

3) MacPro 2.8 Ghz "mid 2010" du refurb.

Je n'ai toujours pas tranché ! Utilisateur Apple ( ça va faire sourire, mais "Macuser" , j'ai les "abeilles" ) depuis l'Apple 2c , pour la première fois je n'arrive pas à me déterminer et "cum se diù" avec les choix de SJ , je me "pomme" les chèvres depuis quelques temps . L'âge probablement ...
Mais tu as peut être raison attendons le prochain MacPro bas de gamme : Il existe des Westmere 6 coeurs chez Intel à 2.8 , 3.0 , et 3.2 qui pourraient faire la "maille". Pour les experts, je cite de mémoire, ne m'en veuillez pas ... Sinon en dépit de mon âge, je pourrais relever les mêlées ... 

PS : Certaines expressions restent connotées sud, sud-ouest, je vous prie de m'en excuser , mais il existe encore quelque réserves, Gasconnes, Catalanes ou Basques au sud de la Garonne


----------



## Vladimok (11 Août 2011)

Où en est ce problème de tache sur le 27" ?


----------



## chacha95 (11 Août 2011)

Pourquoi ne pas acheter le dernier supercalculateur pétaflopique Blue Waters ? Au moins celui là, il est construit avec des composants béton!!!

Nan vous déconnez ah ah, on dirait que vous travaillez tous pour la NASA 
Môsieur veut un mac pro pour travailler, car la qualité de l'iMac ne lui suffit plus!

L'électronique ça pète un jour ou l'autre... Même avec un Mac Pro!


----------



## floflo8 (11 Août 2011)

chacha95 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas acheter le dernier supercalculateur pétaflopique Blue Waters ? Au moins celui là, il est construit avec des composants béton!!!
> 
> Nan vous déconnez ah ah, on dirait que vous travaillez tous pour la NASA
> Môsieur veut un mac pro pour travailler, car la qualité de l'iMac ne lui suffit plus!
> ...



euh....franchement ça m'emmerde de mettre 2000 en sachant que mon ordi a de grandes chances de faire un tour au SAV...:hein: et de me sentir obligé de prendre l'apple care...


----------



## Vladimok (11 Août 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Esart a dit:
> 
> 
> > Bonjour,
> ...


----------



## terradouf (12 Août 2011)

Encore trop tôt pour dire si les 2011 sont touchés. Mais comme les dalles sont les mêmes...


----------



## florelle (18 Août 2011)

Acheté il y a un an presque un iMac 21,5 pouces avec un i5 duo à 3,6 ghz.
Les taches grises sont apparues en haut à gauche il y a un mois.
Environnement bureau, sec, normal, sans fumée
J'ai acheté aussitôt un contrat Apple Care ( aïe). Ça me le garantit encore deux ans, donc.
J'ai amené mon Mac dans un Centre agréé.
Ils m'ont remplacé la dalle en 24 heures et sans commentaires (a priori, ils en voient)

A plus

Olivier


----------



## Djul_ (19 Août 2011)

Je vais suivre de près ce sujet pour savoir si ça touche les nouveaux iMacs car ça pourraît être décisif dans mon choix de switch. C'est rassurant de savoir qu'en cas de problème je peux me le faire remplacer, mais quand même...

Celà touche t-il les dalles de 21" ?


----------



## floflo8 (19 Août 2011)

A priori les dalles des 21' sont aussi touchées. Peut-être que la prochaine MAJ des imacs sera plus fiable...


----------



## Logis84 (20 Août 2011)

Je viens de me procurer depuis hier un très bel iMac avec os x Lion. Il n est pas tout neuf mais son ancien proprio qui travaille chez Apple m a dit que ces taches noires n étaient pas graves. j ai été surprise car on dirai des petites taches de fumée en haut et en bas a gauche de l écran il marche depuis deux jours sans arrêt et je n ai eu aucun problème Ça correspond a quoi exactement ces taches?


----------



## bambougroove (20 Août 2011)

Logis84 a dit:


> ... *son ancien proprio qui travaille chez Apple m a dit que ces taches noires n étaient pas graves*. j ai été surprise car on dirai des petites taches de fumée en haut et en bas a gauche de l écran il marche depuis deux jours sans arrêt et je n ai eu aucun problème Ça correspond a quoi exactement ces taches?


C'est vrai si les taches sont derrière la vitre, il "suffit" de la déposer et de la nettoyer, cela se vérifie si les taches sont visibles écran éteint.

En revanche, s'agissant de taches dans la dalle c'est plus grave et onéreux hors garantie car il faut remplacer la dalle !


----------



## rikkorikko (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fait changer la delle grâce à l'Apple care.

Elle est comme neuve et aucun autre problème (jaunisse, pixel mort, tâches,...) n'est survenu.

A+


----------



## floflo8 (9 Octobre 2011)

rikkorikko a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai fait changer la delle grâce à l'Apple care.
> 
> ...




ça fait combien de temps ? car il paraît que ça réapparaît quelque temps après...


----------



## indy91700 (15 Octobre 2011)

Pour moi l'imac 27 c'est fini (3 changement de dalle) ... Revente et achat Dell 27 pouces + Mac Mini 2011 2,3 Ghz I5 ... Je redécouvre ce qu'est un écran ... A coté du Dell, l'imac 27 fait vraiment pale figure ... Sans regret ... J'ai même redécouvert mes photos tellement la profondeur et la texture des images est très riche ... Vraiment sans regret et plus jamais d'écran tout en un ! J'ai préféré cette option plutôt que de me battre contre les moulins à vent d'Apple !


----------



## Vladimok (15 Octobre 2011)

indy91700 a dit:


> Pour moi l'imac 27 c'est fini (3 changement de dalle) ... Revente et achat Dell 27 pouces + Mac Mini 2011 2,3 Ghz I5 ... Je redécouvre ce qu'est un écran ... A coté du Dell, l'imac 27 fait vraiment pale figure ... Sans regret ... J'ai même redécouvert mes photos tellement la profondeur et la texture des images est très riche ... Vraiment sans regret et plus jamais d'écran tout en un ! J'ai préféré cette option plutôt que de me battre contre les moulins à vent d'Apple !



Quel est la référence de ton Dell 27 pouces ?


----------



## indy91700 (15 Octobre 2011)

Dell UltraSharp U2711 

http://www.01net.com/fiche-produit/prise-main-7664/moniteurs-lcd-dell-ultrasharp-u2711/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------

Petit jeu ... Quel est votre résultat avec votre imac 27 ?

http://www.photographe-de-mode.com/calibration-ecran.htm


----------



## choumou (16 Octobre 2011)

Une question sur ce 27", le traitement antireflet n'est pas trop agressif (granuleux), j'ai lu un peu de tout là dessus.


----------



## indy91700 (16 Octobre 2011)

Non ... Personnellement cela ne m'a posé aucun problème !


----------



## choumou (16 Octobre 2011)

indy91700 a dit:


> Non ... Personnellement cela ne m'a posé aucun problème !



Ok merci à toi


----------



## Vladimok (16 Octobre 2011)

Quel sont les résolutions possible avec cet écran ?
Sont-elles les mêmes qu'avec un 27  pouces ?

Moi aussi un 27 pouces me fait peur a cause de l'écran.
Le mac mini est-il beaucoup moins puissant qu'un imac 27 pouces ?

Ma config actuel: iMac 24pouces, C2D, 2,4ghz, DD 500, RadeonHD2600


----------



## indy91700 (16 Octobre 2011)

Cet écran Dell autorise une résolution maxi de 2560 X 1440 ... On obtient des couleurs plus profondes (1 milliard de couleurs contre 16 millions sur l'imac).
Concernant le mac mini 2011, comparé à mon Imac 27 CORE 2 Duo 3.06 GHZ je ne constate aucun ralentissement ... Avec l'ajout de 8 Go de mémoire (environ 60 euros).


----------



## Vladimok (16 Octobre 2011)

indy91700 a dit:


> Cet écran Dell autorise une résolution maxi de 2560 X 1440 ... On obtient des couleurs plus profondes (1 milliard de couleurs contre 16 millions sur l'imac).
> Concernant le mac mini 2011, comparé à mon Imac 27 CORE 2 Duo 3.06 GHZ je ne constate aucun ralentissement ... Avec l'ajout de 8 Go de mémoire (environ 60 euros).



Comment as-tu connecté ton écran sur le mini ?

Les problèmes d'écran que tu a eu sont sur Imac 27 CORE 2 Duo 3.06 GHZ, donc l'ancien modèle.


----------



## indy91700 (16 Octobre 2011)

imac 27 version 2009 ... Changement pour la troisième fois de la dalle LCD en septembre 2011.
J'ai connecté le Mac mini avec ceci:

http://fr.startech.com/Cables/Cable...playPort-male-male-vers-DisplayPort~MDP2DPMM6


----------



## poluks (16 Octobre 2011)

Indy, quelle utilisation as tu de ton Mini+Dell 27? Est-ce professionnel ? Comment est-ce niveau fluidité sous OSX Lion comparé à l'iMac ?


----------



## indy91700 (16 Octobre 2011)

Mon usage n'est pas professionnel ... Retouche photo sur aperture ... Bureautique sur Office ... Internet ... Mail ... Pas de jeux ... Pour ceux qui jouent ... Orientez vous sur le modèle mac mini 2.5 Ghz avec carte graphique spécialement dédié ... Pour les usages pré-cités ... Pas de différence pour moi au niveau de la rapidité d'exécution par rapport à l'imac ! J'ai lu que pour un usage Pro, le mac mini était plutôt costaud, mais pas de taille avec les nouveaux modèles imac I5 et I7 ... Mais bon rien de spectaculaire tout de même.

http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127742/test-du-mac-mini-mi-2011-core-i5-bic-ur-2-5-ghz

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------

Cet écran Dell est vraiment bien au dessus de l'Imac 27 ... Alors oui, j'ai pas un usage professionnel ... Il n'empêche que ma vue ne trompe pas ... Et mes photos non plus ! Par contre attention ... Cet écran ne pardonne aucun défaut sur une photo ... Mon Canon EOS 550D lui dit merci ! 

http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/p...note_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=1&~ck=dellSearch

5 ans de garantie à domicile et 680 euros frais de port inclus sur Amazon.fr


----------



## Vladimok (16 Octobre 2011)

es-tu sur du prix ? Car il est a 835 euros


----------



## indy91700 (16 Octobre 2011)

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/offer-listing/B003IG5D0U/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Vladimok (17 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour le lien.

Mais ce qui me parait bizarre c'est la différence de prix.

Es-tu sur que la GARANTIE 5 ANS A DOMICILE LIVRE AVEC NUMERO DE COMMANDE POUR GARANTIE DELL FRANCE fonctionne ?


----------



## indy91700 (17 Octobre 2011)

J'ai commande chez eux .. Pour la garantie 5 ans on verra bien ... Ils sont bien noté et me paraissent sérieux (société CNSI à Nantes). La facture fait office de garantie ... Il s'agit d'une garantie professionnelle sur site avec intervention en J+1 à domicile.

http://www.cnsi.fr/internet-securite-transferts.html

http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=ch&l=fr&s=corp&sku=686-10403#Overview


----------



## poluks (18 Octobre 2011)

594&#8364; GARANTIE 3 ANS 

http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/89778...977920&55c5=&gclid=CMHE2uDl8KsCFcYPfAoduw1qIA


----------



## floflo8 (18 Octobre 2011)

merci Indy pour ton retour d'expérience 
moi, je me pose sérieusement la question de faire la même chose, parce que la fiabilité de l'écran imac, ça ne le fait pas et ce, depuis des années...
par contre, le mac mini (haut de gamme) est-il performant pour faire du montage vidéo et de la PAO ?


----------



## indy91700 (18 Octobre 2011)

Le mac Mini I7 à 2.7 Ghz, 8 Go de ram et une disque dur 7200 trs ou SDD devrait faire l'affaire et surtout éviter de vilaines tâches sur ton écran


----------



## carole_tatiana (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Cela peut être la carte graphique... même pb chez une amie ayant un 24 pouces, parti en réparation hors garantie > changement de la carte pour 250 euros.

Carole




rikkorikko a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Des taches grises sont apparues progressivement sur l'écran de mon iMac 27. On dirait que de la crasse est venue se mettre derrière la vitre du mac. Je précise que la machine est dans un environnement non fumeur. Voici une photo. Le problème est particulièrement visible sur la partie supérieur gauche. D'autres ont-ils rencontré ce problème. Que peut faire le SAV ?
> 
> Merci à vous.


----------



## indy91700 (22 Octobre 2011)

Une carte graphique provoque des aterfacts ... Pas des taches dans l'écran ... Le technicien qui avait monté la dernière dalle LCD LG sur mon imac 27 que j'ai revendu (paix à son âme) précisait que la dalle qu'il était en train de remplacer était reconditionnée ... En clair, Apple semblerait remonter dans vos imac ayant eu le soucis des taches incrustées dans l'écran, des dalles LCD ayant déjà souffert du même problème ... Or, on sait tous que ces dalles souffrent d'un problème d'étanchéité en laissant passer la poussière qui finie par cuire à l'intérieur des différentes couches de l'écran. En clair, avec de tels écran reconditionnée, le problème n'a pas fini de faire couler beaucoup d'encre, sachant que pour Apple, un écran qui repart en usine et qui subit une réparation coutera moins chère que de vous le remplacer par un dalle neuve ... C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue et à ce petit jeu, Apple ne semble pas vouloir modifier son comportement !


----------



## Vladimok (22 Octobre 2011)

indy91700 a dit:


> Une carte graphique provoque des aterfacts ... Pas des taches dans l'écran ... Le technicien qui avait monté la dernière dalle LCD LG sur mon imac 27 que j'ai revendu (paix à son âme) précisait que la dalle qu'il était en train de remplacer était reconditionnée ... En clair, Apple semblerait remonter dans vos imac ayant eu le soucis des taches incrustées dans l'écran, des dalles LCD ayant déjà souffert du même problème ... Or, on sait tous que ces dalles souffrent d'un problème d'étanchéité en laissant passer la poussière qui finie par cuire à l'intérieur des différentes couches de l'écran. En clair, avec de tels écran reconditionnée, le problème n'a pas fini de faire couler beaucoup d'encre, sachant que pour Apple, un écran qui repart en usine et qui subit une réparation coutera moins chère que de vous le remplacer par un dalle neuve ... C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue et à ce petit jeu, Apple ne semble pas vouloir modifier son comportement !



Interessant mais que faire alors ?


----------



## indy91700 (22 Octobre 2011)

J'en sais rien pour vous mais moi j'ai fais mon choix ... Voyant que le problème était récurrent, j'ai préféré fuir ce genre de configuration


----------



## Joachim du Balay (22 Octobre 2011)

indy91700 a dit:


> En clair, Apple semblerait remonter dans vos imac ayant eu le soucis des taches incrustées dans l'écran, des dalles LCD ayant déjà souffert du même problème ... Or, on sait tous que ces dalles souffrent d'un problème d'étanchéité en laissant passer la poussière qui finie par cuire à l'intérieur des différentes couches de l'écran.


dans ce cas, comment ces dalles tachées seraient réparables, et réutilisables ? :mouais:

quand c'est cuit, c'est cuit...


----------



## indy91700 (22 Octobre 2011)

Le site macbidouille sera mieux vous répondre que moi concernant la conception d'une dalle LCD ... Le principe semble simple ... Il faut changer les différentes couches de calque. 

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=342228&st=0


----------



## Joachim du Balay (22 Octobre 2011)

ah ouais, faut une gratounette 
	
, alors...


----------



## indy91700 (22 Octobre 2011)

Non juste des petites mimines de chinois dans une salle blanche pour changer les calques ... Tu peux garder ta gratounette pour faire ta vaisselle ce soir


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Novembre 2011)

Je me souhaite la bien venue au club.... 
Me voilà avec un début de taches grises sur mon iMac 27" mid2010, acheté il y  a 14 mois sans applecare !!!
15 ans que j'attends un mac ( à ce prix là tu m'étonnes), et me voilà avec un écran crasseux !
Je les appelle demain ! ça me coutera moins cher qu'une séance chez un psy! et j'aurais lâché mes nerfs sur qqu'un!


----------



## bambougroove (18 Novembre 2011)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Je me souhaite la bien venue au club....
> Me voilà avec un début de taches grises sur mon iMac 27" mid2010, acheté il y  a 14 mois sans applecare !!!
> 15 ans que j'attends un mac ( à ce prix là tu m'étonnes), et me voilà avec un écran crasseux !
> Je les appelle demain ! ça me coutera moins cher qu'une séance chez un psy! et j'aurais lâché mes nerfs sur qqu'un!


Je comprends ta colère mais n'y va pas trop fort quand même, avec fermeté mais diplomatie, car il arrive qu'Apple prenne en charge des réparations (ici en l'occurrence un changement de dalle) quelques mois après la fin de la garantie légale.

Appelle-les sans tarder, et si tu tombes sur un interlocuteur récalcitrant, demande à parler à son supérieur, et si ça ne marche pas ... rappelle plus tard tu tomberas peut-être sur quelqu'un de plus compréhensif 

EDIT : si tu l'as acheté sur l'AppleStore en ligne, appelle de préférence le Service Clients plutôt que le SAV.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (19 Novembre 2011)

merci bambougroove pour tes conseils que je vais suivre à la lettre ...
je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Bubblefreddo (22 Novembre 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> EDIT : si tu l'as acheté sur l'AppleStore en ligne, appelle de préférence le Service Clients plutôt que le SAV.



Voilà du nouveau... j'ai pris un Rdv avec express lane, puis une première personne qui m'a branché sur qqu'un du "niveau supérieur"

Je passe mon baratin et le sien qui ont duré 15 min, mais la réponse est sans appel de la part d'apple... NIET !
Ils ne veulent rein savoir ... hors garantie et c'est tout ! ce n'est plus leur problème ! Honteux!

( je ferai un topic spécial, histoire de les mettre en contradiction, concernant tout ce qui m'a été dit ... un peu plus tard )

Sinon, vía express Lane c'est le SAV ou le service client que j'ai eu?
Dois je retenter ma chance en les rappelant une autre fois? ( je tomberai sans dout sur qq'un d'autre, non? )

Merci à vous?

Un macuser bien bien déçu ! (et je reste courtois ....)


----------



## bambougroove (22 Novembre 2011)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Sinon, vía express Lane c'est le SAV ou le service client que j'ai eu?


C'est quoi "Express Lane" ?

Sinon, désolée de ce refus qui confirme le durcissement de la position d'Apple concernant ce problème en particulier y compris dans le cadre d'un contrat AppleCare : d'après un témoignage le changement de la dalle a été accordé (encore heureux) mais on lui aurait indiqué que ce ne sera pas le cas si le problème recommence (comme cela est arrivé à plusieurs membres) ... honteux !!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (22 Novembre 2011)

Salut Bambougroove, heureux de te voir aussi réactif !

Express Lane :  https://expresslane.apple.com/GetproductgroupList.do

Tu leur demandes de te rappeler et il s te rappellent dans la foulée!

Si tu savais ce que le mec du " niveau sup" m'a dit:
 - Environnement poussiéreux chez moi ! ( Ma femme et moi, on est des maniaques .... )
 - Fumée de cigarettes ... ( nous sommes une famille de non fumeurs ). Je lui ai damandé s'il fallait travailler dans une chambre blanche avec leur iMac ...
 - Chez eux, il y a 300 ou 400 imacs... et pas un n'a ce problème !!! (menteur ! )
 - ils connaissent le pb, mais ils estiment que quand tu mets 2000 &#8364; dans un ordi, il faut rajouter 350&#8364; d'applecare.... pour ce genre de pb récurrents.
 - J'ai réussi à lui faire dire (au monsieur que j'ai eu) qu'il comprenait ma colère, mais que ce n'est pas lui qui décide donc en gros, que lui, à son niveau, ne pouvait rien faire.
 - et enfin je lui ai demandé si à partir de maintenant, il fallait que je mette de coté 300 ou 500 &#8364; tous les 12 mois, pour faire réparer cette écran de luxe qui prend la poussière ! il ne m'a rien répondu... Tu m'étonnes !!!!

Je les trouve LAMENTABLES !

Je reprendrai contact avec eux une fois par semaine, en leur disant que je vais inonder les forum de mauvaises pub jusqu'à ce qu'on trouve un accord ...

Après Samsung/apple, voici Bubblefreddo/Apple


----------



## bambougroove (22 Novembre 2011)

OK merci je ne connaissais pas.

Tu n'as pas indiqué si tu l'avais bien acheté sur l'AppleStore en ligne, si ce n'est pas le cas il faut appeler le SAV.

C'est foireux leurs explications étant donné l'environnement de ton iMac (notamment non fumeur !), et en effet contradictoire quand ils parlent de "problème récurrent" alors que chez eux aucun problème :mouais:

Continue tes démarches, on ne sait jamais ...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (22 Novembre 2011)

Je me rends compte à quel point le pb est partout .... il y a des pages et des pages relatant ce pb depuis 2009 !
Je ne pense pas être le premier à vouloir me battre donc je ne sais pas ce que ça va donner...
Je crois que je vais me faire appeler des que j'ai le temps, avec toujours le même numéro de dossier.
Ensuite je vais peut -etre contacte Jérome Colombain de France Info , qui s'occupe de la chronique High tech ...
et son copain ( je ne sais plus comment il s'appelle ) ( j'espère qu'il ne sont pas corrompus par Apple !)

Ne peut-on rien faire tous ensemble? et MacGéné ne pourrait pas faire un sondage la dessus? et reporter le pb ! Je crois que ça vaut le coup de se battre non?


----------



## bambougroove (23 Novembre 2011)

MacBidouille avait essayé en faisant en article et en envoyant un courrier à Apple > pas de réponse à ma connaissance !
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=342228
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=342358


----------



## Bubblefreddo (23 Novembre 2011)

Quelqu'un sait sait jusqu'où peuvent aller ces taches grises? cala rend-il à terme l'iMac inutilisable?


----------



## Infirdetoul (27 Novembre 2011)

Salut à tous, 

Gros problème en effet et qui est en train de m'arriver. 
Imac Mid 2010 21,5 pouces. 
Acheté en Février de cette année. 
Rendez-vous téléphonique pris pour demain après midi avec le SAV. 
Imac utilisé pour lecture de clichés radiologiques donc inutilisable en l'état. 
Fabricant de la dalle 00000610


----------



## Cafefroid (28 Novembre 2011)

Salut,

Je viens de voir, hélas, que mon Imac 27 mid 2011 est également affecté par ces taches. Elles sont relativement discrètes pour l'instant et se situent en haut à droite de l'écran.
Il ne leur a fallu que 5 mois pour apparaître !
Et pourtant je mets la luminosité de l'écran au plus bas ou presque. Ce dernier point peut vous sembler hors de propos, mais je pensais que le fait de baisser la luminosité participait à garder la température de l'Imac suffisamment basse pour éviter de cramer la poussière derrière l'écran, cause vraisemblable de ces taches.
Avant d'acheter cet Imac j'étais au courant du problème grâce à MacGé et Macbidouille, mais j'espérais qu'Apple eut remédié au problème.
Dans le doute, j'avais néanmoins acheté le modèle 27 pouces 'd'entrée de gamme', histoire de ne pas mettre trop d'argent dans une configuration daubée.
Moralité : en ne remédiant pas au problème, Apple se prive d'achats lucratifs pour eux et peut-être même de futurs acheteurs.


----------



## Infirdetoul (28 Novembre 2011)

Je te rejoint totalement Calefroid. Il serait intéressant que l'équipe éditoriale de Macgé relance un dossier sur ce sujet qui aurait du poids j'en suis sûr. Qu'en dites vous ?


----------



## C@cTuS (29 Novembre 2011)

Cafefroid a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> pour éviter de cramer la poussière derrière l'écran, cause vraisemblable de ces taches.



Tout comme Apple , je ne pense pas que le problème soit lié forcement à ça , mais plus à une imperméabilité de la dalle LG de l' iMac . L' écran chauffant énormément, s' il prend un courant d air froid ( par exemple fenêtre ouverte , surtout en hiver   ) à multiples reprises ( pas une ou deux fois non plus ) , cela crée de la condensation, qui va rester dans la dalle et donc provoquer des taches noires . 

En tant que technicien certifié , c' est ce que nous avons pu constater ; maintenant , le problème n' est pas lié qu' à ça . Des gens me disent qu'ils ne fument pas, et en ouvrant l' iMac , les pièces sont Jaunes, et ça empeste le tabac ; les taches dans ce cas là , sont liés à la fumée de cigarette, et la vitre en prend aussi un coup ( taches blanches ) .

Ceci peut être bien sûr lié à des poussières cramées . Mais ayant eu un iMac 27 pouces, extrêmement propre ( en terme de poussière ), j' ai tout de même eu ces taches, iMac prêt de la fenêtre .



Edit :  en 2010 ,la période ou le plus d' iMac avec ce souci, nous ont été apportés , était l' hiver ; ce qui confirmerait un problème de condensation, entre la température environnementale ,et celle de l'iMac .


----------



## Bubblefreddo (30 Novembre 2011)

Ce que tu dis cactus est effarant !!! Une machine  à ce prix là.... tu ne peux pas fumer à coté ( moi je ne fume pas donc ca ne me derange pas), tu ne peux pas l'utiliser quand il fait froid.
Je pense que si en plus tu chauffes ta maison au bois, le pb surviendra aussi....

Ne faudrait il pas qu'apple precise tout cela sur son site?
Ou alors préciser la mention suivante: " a utiliser dans une chambre blanche, chauffée a 22°)

Je suis indigné par ce problème...

J'ai donc créer un site pour répertorier le pb: http://lesindignes-dapple.dyndns.biz et pour montrer a apple une liste d'appareils defectueux.
Inscrivez-vous tous... transmettez le lien sur tout les forums, à vos carnet d'adresses...
Mobilisons-nous contre ce vice de fabrication...


----------



## poluks (30 Novembre 2011)

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1086564

http://www.change.org/petitions/cus...for-faulty-screens-in-imacs-from-2009-to-2011


----------



## Bubblefreddo (30 Novembre 2011)

c'est sur! mais en attaquant de tous les cotés ça ira mieux, non?
Plus il y a d'actions pour démontrer ce vice de construction, plus on aura du poids.
J'essaye en plus de prendre contact avec des journalistes de grands médias pour qu'ils diffusent l'info un peu partout en FRANCE ...
Les actions que propose poluks viennent d'un peu loin...


----------



## C@cTuS (1 Décembre 2011)

Je pense qu' Apple n' attends qu' une chose  (et  je l' espère pour toutes les personnes qui ont un iMac 27) , c' est que LG reconnaisse un problème sur les dalles, mais venant d' une marque bas de gamme ( mon point de vue sur LG ) , je ne sais pas si ça arrivera .


----------



## Bubblefreddo (1 Décembre 2011)

Ben disons que, soit LG reconnait, soit Apple. Pour l'instant c'est nous qui assumons et ce n'est pas normal !

Freddo (un Indignés d'Apple)

PS: un peu plus d'un jour que http://lesindignes-dapple.dyndns.biz est ouvert et la liste commence déjà à se remplir... malgré le peu de pub que je fais... si qqu'un sait comment promouvoir ce site, je suis preneur


----------



## floflo8 (7 Décembre 2011)

indy91700 a dit:


> Le mac Mini I7 à 2.7 Ghz, 8 Go de ram et une disque dur 7200 trs ou SDD devrait faire l'affaire et surtout éviter de vilaines tâches sur ton écran



Bon, je vais me lancer car mon imac G5 est tombé en panne  (me demande si ça n'est pas la carte mère).
Je vais donc prendre un Dell avec un mac mini I7 8go.
Me suis déjà commandé un câble mini display port vers display port blanc : il n'y a pas de manip précise à faire sinon de raccorder les 2 tout simplement ? Je ne suis pas très doué dans tout ce qui concerne les connectiques et compatibilité. Faut dire que c'est bien compliqué quand même car a priori Apple "limite" les raccords avec d'autres moniteurs que les leurs (si j'ai bien compris...).


----------



## C@cTuS (7 Décembre 2011)

Non tu branches , ça fonctionne       J' ai fait la meme chose ,  Mac mini i5 2,5Ghz 8GB en mémoire, Disque dur SSD Agility 3 avec un écran IIYAMA 27 pouces LED , ça suffit amplement , et plus de problème de taches


----------



## indy91700 (8 Décembre 2011)

@floflo8 tu fais le bon choix 
@c@ctus ... Avec l'écran Dell tu as une garantie 5 ans et 0 pixel défectueux (il te change ton écran au premier pixel défectueux)   ... Et soyons clair, en terme de qualité le Dell 27 pouces ... C'est tout de même autre chose, surtout si tu fait de la photo ... La résolution du Dell est la même que l'imac 27 ... Celle du IIYAMA 27 pouces LED est inférieure (attention à la lisibilité des caractères).


----------



## C@cTuS (8 Décembre 2011)

Oui j entends bien , j avais un iMac 27    après le prix n' est pas le meme entre mon écran et un Dell ,  il en faut pour toutes les bourses


----------



## joseph DKC (9 Décembre 2011)

salut, justement je cherche un écran pour aller avec mon mac mini i7, et je voudrais savoir si vous parliez bien de l'écran écran dell ultrasharp u2711 27pouces?
est ce qu'il se branche facilement au mac mini ou bien faut il acheter un adaptateur?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2011)

joseph DKC a dit:


> salut, justement je cherche un écran pour aller avec mon mac mini i7, et je voudrais savoir si vous parliez bien de l'écran écran dell ultrasharp u2711 27pouces?
> est ce qu'il se branche facilement au mac mini ou bien faut il acheter un adaptateur?



D..l U2711 le test en ligne, pas flatteur pour tout le monde


----------



## malambertrie (9 Décembre 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> As-tu également constaté, sur fond noir ou lorsque l'iMac est éteint, des taches grises sous forme de "halos de projecteur" (comme l'effet sous Photoshop) qui se situent en haut à gauche ou à droite ou les deux et qui se projettent vers le bas (1er tiers voire plus de l'écran), et qui sont visibles lorsque tu es de face ou légèrement de biais (selon les sources lumineuses naturelles de ta pièce) ?



Bonjour 
Exactement le même problème, surtout le halo sur écran éteint.
Réparation totale : changement dalle de verre + écran = facture prise intégralement en charge dans un Apple Store
IMac acheté en juin 2010, hors garantie.
= efficacité du SAV totale
Très pro !


----------



## joseph DKC (9 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> D..l U2711 le test en ligne, pas flatteur pour tout le monde



oui effectivement, mais bon je ne vais pas m'étendre sur ce sujet car sur ce topic il est question de l'écran de l'imac, je vais donc chercher sur le forum si un topic "sur le choix d'un écran pour mac mini" n'existe pas déjà


----------



## C@cTuS (9 Décembre 2011)

malambertrie a dit:


> le halo sur écran éteint.
> Réparation totale : changement dalle de verre + écran



Pas besoin de changer la vitre pour ça, un nettoyage suffit pour enlever toutes taches blanches  , mais bon au moins tu as tout neuf, c est tant mieux.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (9 Janvier 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Pas besoin de changer la vitre pour ça, un nettoyage suffit pour enlever toutes taches blanches  , mais bon au moins tu as tout neuf, c est tant mieux.



Si l'Applestore a changé la dalle de l'iMac de Malembertrie, c'est que son iMac avait aussi un problème de dalle, non?
(J'en profite sournoisement pour faire remonter un n-ième sujet concernant ce problème de dalles sur iMac....)


----------



## C@cTuS (10 Janvier 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Si l'Applestore a changé la dalle de l'iMac de Malembertrie, c'est que son iMac avait aussi un problème de dalle, non?
> (J'en profite sournoisement pour faire remonter un n-ième sujet concernant ce problème de dalles sur iMac....)




Oui mais je parle de la vitre , pas la dalle .   :mouais:


----------



## Mac à Rosny (10 Avril 2012)

Je travaille sur 3 iMacs (2 24' et un 27').
Les 3 ont les problèmes de  taches sur la dalle LCD.

Sur un 24 pouces (taches en haut et à gauche de l'écran), j'ai opté depuis un an pour la solution du scotch collé en haut et à gauche de l'écran
Je note depuis cette date une stabilisation des taches.
Heureuse coïncidence ? 

Par contre est ce que quelqu'un peut me dire:

1 - pourquoi sur une autre de mes machines ces taches type fumée, partent du bas en bandes verticalement ascendantes et régulièrement espacées alors que le problème d'étanchéité est sensé provenir du joint en haut et à gauche de l'écran ?

2 - où se situe le problème d'étanchéité sur le 27 pouces ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## alexcmoi37 (10 Avril 2012)

bonjour j'ai ouvert un topic  sur les taches grises jaunatres (mais personne ma répondu) ce matin j'ai appelé apple (enfin j'ai demandé qu'ils m'appellent) pour info j'ai un imac 21,5" C2D 3,06Ghz 500go DD et 16go de ram hors garantie donc je tombe sur une personne de chez eux je lui explique mon cas que j'ai acheté un imac d'occaz il y a 6 mois que j'ai rajouté de la ram que "moi personnellement" je ne l'ai pas ouvert "mais que l'ancien proprio" a peut être ouvert et que j'en savais rien et que depuis 2 mois j'avais des taches grise en haut a gauche et une petite en haut a droite donc il me répond je vais voir avec mon supérieur je vous met en attente "petite music" 10 min plus tard (heureusement que c'est eux qui m&#8217;appelle) donc j'ai vue avec mon supérieur c'est lui qui prend la suite de la conversation donc il me passe sont supérieur (très gentil lui aussi) il me demande de prendre des photos de mon écran pour qu'il fasse une enquête voir si c'est bien des tache oui ou non je lui dit ok pas de problème  ensuite il me demande si je fume devant l'ordi  je lui répond que non ensuite il me demande si ma maison est humide je lui répond encor non donc il me dit que suite a l&#8217;enquête si mon imac est bien défecteu ils me le prennent en garantie mais faut que je l&#8217;amène dans un centre apple store prés de chez moi (il y en a un à 15klm de chez moi) donc j'ai pris les photos des taches que je lui ai envoyé par mail (qui ma préalablement donné)  donc du coup j&#8217;attends ça réponse mais il ma bien dit qu'il y avait un défaut sur les dalle 21,5 et 27" et que les nouvelle dalle qu'il remplace sont de meilleur qualité.
Donc là je suis en attente de son mail pour amené mon imac a réparer.
je pense quand restant poli et calme on obtient quelque chose


----------



## Bubblefreddo (10 Avril 2012)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> Je travaille sur 3 iMacs (2 24' et un 27').
> Les 3 ont les problèmes de  taches sur la dalle LCD.
> 
> Sur un 24 pouces (taches en haut et à gauche de l'écran), j'ai opté depuis un an pour la solution du scotch collé en haut et à gauche de l'écran
> ...



en gros y'a 2 types de pb:
1) de la poussière entre la plaque de plexi et la dalle lcd... un simple nettoyage suffit apparemment
2) de la poussière très très fine s'est glissée entre les différentes couches de la dalle lcd... et là, c'est changement obligatoire... hors garantie c'est env 500 ou 600 

tu dois donc avoir les 2 pbs


----------



## elkydat (11 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir, pouvez vous me dire si ce problème arrive obligatoirement à tous les iMac? J'ai acheté le mien en mai 2011 à la sortie de la nouvelle gamme (27 pouces). Au téléphone, AppleCare me dit que ça concerne qu'une minorité d'imac.


----------



## tui (11 Avril 2012)

elkydat a dit:


> AppleCare me dit que ça concerne qu'une minorité d'imac.



Tu crois qui ?
Le fabricant qui gagne sa vie avec, ou les utilisateurs qui n'ont rien à gagné à subir leurs conneries ?

A ton avis ?

L'apple care pour un imac c'est obligatoire, au moins t'as ton imac 3 ans, après poubelle 
perso je regrette mon achat.

T'as des apple care moitié prix sur ebay.


----------



## Vladimok (11 Avril 2012)

tui a dit:


> Tu crois qui ?
> Le fabricant qui gagne sa vie avec, ou les utilisateurs qui n'ont rien à gagné à subir leurs conneries ?
> 
> A ton avis ?
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais que veux tu acheté autre qu'un iMac, sans y laisser un bras ?
Un mac mini + Ecran display, un macpro, ou encore un PC ?
Moi je voudrais changer le mien (iMac 24") pour un 27", et franchement j'hésite, et au vu de ces tâches.
Je veux bien payer le prix pour la tranquillité, pas pour être emmerdé.


----------



## tui (11 Avril 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais que veux tu acheté autre qu'un iMac, sans y laisser un bras ?
> Un mac mini + Ecran display, un macpro, ou encore un PC ?
> Moi je voudrais changer le mien (iMac 24") pour un 27", et franchement j'hésite, et au vu de ces tâches.
> Je veux bien payer le prix pour la tranquillité, pas pour être emmerdé.




Ah mais je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi !

Pour moi l'imac c'est LA machine ultime, c'est beau, c'est performant, etc, etc.
Mais c'est pas fiable, la conception de l'écran est merdique, et apple s'en cogne.

J'ai fait comme toi, je voulais un imac, je connaissais ces problèmes, j'ai crus que j'allais passer à travers et que après tout ca arrive qu'aux autres. 

J'ai aussi crus qu'en attendant 2 mois la version 2011 apple allais corriger les problèmes d'écrans.

Et finalement non, j'ai les même emmerde que tous le monde.
Ne fait pas la même erreur, l'imac c'est bien sur le catalogue, en pratique c'est inutilisable ( s'amuser à faire des réparations, ou des allez/retour avec le disque dur et tes données dedans j'appel pas ca utilisable )

Cette bécane c'est une HONTE, ca ferait que quelques mois, mais meme pas, ca fait des années que ca dur ! Des années !!!


----------



## Robin9 (11 Avril 2012)

C'est ce qui me fait hésiter. L'iMac n'est clairement pas la bête de course qu'il peut être. Des composants pas toujours optimisés, ces gros problèmes d'écran, un SAV qu'on me dit pas terrible (loterie là aussi  )
Pour l'instant je reste sur pc windows, en attendant la prochaine génération d'iMac.


----------



## elkydat (11 Avril 2012)

Le Mac min est costaud. Avant l'imac, j'avais un Mac mini qui avait tenu 5 ans et  marche toujours puisque je l'avais revendu. L'imac que j'ai n'est pas si véloce que cela malgré les 4gb de ram et i5. J'ai souvent la roue de la mort de temps en temps et des freezes ou écran bleu lors de la fermeture. Mon prochain est un Mac mini. Mais je souhaite amortir autant que possible cet achat que je regrette.


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2012)

*Vladimok*, franchement je regrette mon achat de mon iMac 27. A 2200 , si c'est pour passer son temps à batailler avec Apple pour changer une dalle, c'est bon je vais le revendre.

Dommage, mais je vais me rabattre sur un Mac mini avec un écran de 27" mais pas de chez Apple. Bon, je n'aurais pas la même puissance, je fais de la 3D et avec la carte HD 6970M 2048 MB ça le faisait bien.

Vu tous les problèmes que j'ai pu lire, mon quad core de 3,4 GHz tournant assez souvent pour les calculs de rendu, je suis dégouté d'avoir mis aussi cher pour avoir des problèmes au bout de seulement 8 mois !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Avril 2012)

@locke Je suis dans le même cas que toi... j'hésite à le vendre... mais j'aurais quand même l'impression d'arnaquer le gars qui va le racheter...
EN tout cas, il faut s'inscrire sur dirty-screen, ne serait-ce que pour faire de la mauvaise pub à Apple... bientôt 450 inscrits... quand ça va se médiatiser, ça risque de faire mal... je pense que les journalistes (que nous sommes entrain de contacter) attendent la promotion de l'imac 2012 pour marquer le coup...
d'ici là, si on pouvait être un max d'inscrits, ce serait top !

@ tous, continuez de diffuser l'adresse de dirty-screen...

a+


----------



## Joachim du Balay (12 Avril 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Vu tous les problèmes que j'ai pu lire, *mon quad core de 3,4 GHz tournant assez souvent pour les calculs de rendu*, je suis dégouté d'avoir mis aussi cher pour avoir des problèmes au bout de seulement 8 mois !


c'est peut-être là le pb, croire qu'un iMac peut être utilisé comme une machine de travail....


sa (mauvaise) conception tout-en-un le limite à une utilisation familiale légère, qq h/jour...(et en évitant les jeux qui le feraient chauffer...)


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2012)

*Joachim du Balay* j'estime que lorsque l'on investit une somme aussi élevée nous sommes en droit d'avoir de la qualité et de la fiabilité.

Oui bien sûr, j'ai lu par-ci par-là, que certains iMac avait quelques soucis, mais de là à ce que ce problème d'écran soit aussi important maintenant et perdure sans que Apple fasse le nécessaire, il y a de quoi se poser des questions.

Le concept est très bien, mais techniquement il y a un problème. Auparavant j'avais un Sony VAIO de 24" pendant 2 ans, qui ne m'a jamais causé de soucis.

J'en avais assez sous Windows de bidouiller, de protéger en permanence, mes données et mon système. Sous Lion, aucun problème, c'est stable, pas de bidouillage, pas d'antivirus.

J'en avais assez du boîtier desktop qui prend inutilement de la place et est toujours bruyant. Crois-moi, l'univers PC je connais, j'en ai eu pendant 12 ans.


----------



## tui (12 Avril 2012)

Locke a dit:


> je suis dégouté d'avoir mis aussi cher pour avoir des problèmes au bout de seulement 8 mois !



Idem.




Bubblefreddo a dit:


> @locke Je suis dans le même cas que toi... j'hésite à le vendre... mais j'aurais quand même l'impression d'arnaquer le gars qui va le racheter...



idem....


----------



## Joachim du Balay (13 Avril 2012)

Locke a dit:


> j'estime que lorsque l'on investit une somme aussi élevée nous sommes en droit d'avoir de la qualité et de la fiabilité.
> .


oui, évidemment, je comprends bien que tu l'estimes ainsi...
mais Apple, elle, estime que le plus important est de faire la plus grosse marge bénéficiaire (en te faisant payer le prix fort pour des composants ordinaires voire de bas de gamme)...

eh oui, ça se passe comme ça, chez Mac...:style:


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Avril 2012)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> oui, évidemment, je comprends bien que tu l'estimes ainsi...
> mais Apple, elle, estime que le plus important est de faire la plus grosse marge bénéficiaire (en te faisant payer le prix fort pour des composants ordinaires voire de bas de gamme)...
> 
> eh oui, ça se passe comme ça, chez Mac...:style:



on n'est pas obligé d'etre d'accord avec eux... si j'avais su cette mentalité de m---e, je ne leur aurais jamais filé 2000 roros....


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2012)

Et bien pour moi, c'est un *vendredi 13 NOIR* !

Ce matin, j'allume mon iMac, au bout de 10 minutes d'internet, petite roue colorée, blocage, impossible de quitter Safari et puis j'entends un petit bruit, clac, clac, clac, etc.., je suis obligé d'éteindre comme un malpropre mon iMac.

Sachant qu'à 99,99 % que mon disque dur est HS, je tente tout ce qu'il est possible de faire. Bien entendu, rien n'y a fait. En redémarrant sur un clone, je constate que seule ma partition Datas de mes données persos est visible, accessible, mais avec impossibilité de sauvegarder quoi que ce soit. Mon disque dur était partitionné en deux et la partition MacintoshHD avec le système et les applications n'est jamais apparue.

Pas de perte de temps, appel au service Express Lane. Par défaut je joue toujours au naïf et au candide, mais pas trop, histoire que l'on ne me raconte pas n'importe quoi.

L'accueil fut correct, en 2 minutes j'expose mes problèmes...
- depuis quinze jours mon écran scintille et perd régulièrement en luminosité
- mon disque dur fait clac, clac, clac et impossible d'y avoir accès
- j'ai de grosses tâches brunes en haut à droite de mon iMac

...petit temps mort de mon interlocuteur qui se décide à vouloir me faire faire des tas de manipulations. Je l'arrête gentiment en lui disant...
- PRAM réinitialisé
- Apple Hardware Test _(AHT)_ impossible à terminer. Rendez-vous compte, cela fait plus d'une heure et demi qu'il tourne alors que le test par défaut ne dure que trois minutes
- en faisant la manipulation Command + R, Lion se télécharge très difficilement. J'ai accès à l'Utilitaire de disque, la partition de base MacintoshHD à changée de nom et impossible de faire la réparation

...nouveau temps mort, puis il me dit _"il va falloir l'emmener dans un centre agréé pour votre disque dur"_. Je l'interpelle_ "et pour les deux autres problèmes ?"_, je m'entends dire _"ce n'est pas la même procédure"_. Je change fermement de ton _(poli mais dur)_ en mentionnant _"il est hors de question que je me déplace plusieurs fois"_.

Ne quittez pas, j'avise mon supérieur, ça ne dure pas trop longtemps et j'entends _"nous allons prendre un rendez-vous ensemble dans le plus proche centre agréé et tous les problèmes seront traités en même temps"_. Ne quittez pas, je vous passe mon supérieur et j'entends une voix plus agréable qui est celle d'une femme _(jeune)_ _"bonjour monsieur xx, ne vous inquiétez pas je viens de tout annoter, tous vos problèmes seront résolus et j'envoie ça dès maintenant"_.

On se quitte poliment, sans se faire de gros bisous _(dommage pour elle)_, donc j'attends gentiment mon rendez-vous dans le Genius Bar lundi à 16 heures 20. Le tout aura duré 25 minutes sans jamais que l'on me dise que j'étais fautif. La seule chose récurente que l'on demande _"êtes vous fumeur ?"_, ce à quoi j'ai répondu en explosant de rire _"bientôt pour acheter du matériel Apple, il va falloir présenter un certificat médical."_, à l'autre bout du fil, ça rigolait pas mal.

Allez j'arrête mon petit roman du jour, la suite lundi...


----------



## elkydat (13 Avril 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Et bien pour moi, c'est un *vendredi 13 NOIR* !
> 
> Ce matin, j'allume mon iMac, au bout de 10 minutes d'internet, petite roue colorée, blocage, impossible de quitter Safari et puis j'entends un petit bruit, clac, clac, clac, etc.., je suis obligé d'éteindre comme un malpropre mon iMac.
> 
> ...



Tu as AppleCare alors?


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2012)

Mon iMac n'a que 9 mois, pas besoin la première année pour les 3 défauts, après oui.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Avril 2012)

Heureusement que sous garantie, ça se passe ainsi...
en attendant, quand tu les verras, n'oublie pas de leur demander si c'est normal qu'il y ait autant d'écrans tachés au bout de qq mois... histoire d'avoir une réaction...


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2012)

Je reprends ce topic. Cela fais une semaine que j'ai récupéré mon iMac, tout va bien _(pour le moment)_.

A la base je voulais passer par un Apple Store, mais pour des raisons personnelles, je suis passé par un Centre agréé Apple. Pas de rendez-vous, prise en charge sur le champ avec ma description des symptômes qui seront identiques et confirmés par le Centre agréé.

Le bilan est :
- changement de l'écran _(taches grises en haut à droite)_
- changement du disque dur

A aucun moment dans le Centre agréé, on a remis en cause les symptômes, ni demander si j'étais fumeur. On m'a juste demandé si j'avais sauvegardé mes documents et cela s'est arrêté là. Via leur site j'ai suivi l'avancement de la réparation en attendant de recevoir un SMS me stipulant que je pouvais revenir chercher mon iMac.

J'avoue que par téléphone au SAV officiel, ou l'accueil dans le Centre agréé, je ne n'ai jamais ressenti une quelconque difficulté par les réparations. Je ne dis pas que c'est le top, mais j'ai du mal à comprendre tous les problèmes que certains ont rencontrés.

Peut-être que Apple lâche un peu de lest avec toutes les dalles qui ont été changées ? Allez savoir ? Mais bon, j'attends la fin de la garantie légale pour prendre l'extension Apple Care.


----------



## subsole (26 Avril 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Mais bon, j'attends la fin de la garantie légale pour prendre l'extension Apple Care.


Bonjour, 
Lorsque la garantie constructeur est terminée, c'est trop tard. 
Pour prendre une AC, tu as un an moins un jour (limite extreme ^^) à compter de la date d'achat de ton Mac.


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2012)

Mais oui *subsole*, je sais ce que je fais, mon iMac à 9 mois, donc j'ai encore un peu de temps. Non ?


----------



## indy91700 (27 Avril 2012)

Je ne comprends pas les gens qui persiste à garder ce genre de machine  ... Je ne reviendrais plus jamais à un Imac de ma vie 

Le Mac mini et un écran de qualité c'est la solution à toutes les emmerdes qui attendent le consommateur d'Imac (disque dur Hs, carte graphique Hs, bloque d'alimentation Hs ... Et j'en passe) ... C'est une cocotte minute sous pression ... La température excessive aura raison des composants à court ou moyen terme !


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2012)

*indy91700* ça c'est ton point de vue. Quand un Mac mini sera aussi puissant que mon iMac pour faire de la 3D, alors je changerais de machine.

A part le *Mac mini avec Lion Server*, dont je ne saurais que faire, avec un processeur *quadric&#339;ur* qui dépassera les 3 GHz, alors ce sera intéressant. 

Chacun à une utilisation particulière ou précise et je ne remets pas en cause ton choix. N'est-ce pas ?

Edit : et désolé de te contredire, mais les problèmes de dalle existent aussi sur les écrans Thunderbolt Display et LED Cinema Display


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Mais oui *subsole*, je sais ce que je fais, mon iMac à 9 mois, donc j'ai encore un peu de temps. Non ?


Tu sais "peut-être" ce que tu fais, mais tu ne sais plus ce que tu dis. :rateau:
Pour mémoire : 


> Locke a dit:
> 
> 
> > Mais bon, *j'attends la fin de la garantie légale pour prendre l'extension Apple Care.*


Quand tu écris "j'attends la fin de la garantie légale pour prendre l'extension AC", ça ne veut rien dire d'autre que "j'attends que la garantie soit échue pour prendre l'AC", ou alors nous ne parlons pas la même langue.


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2012)

Mon cher *subsole* ce serait peut-être plus intéressant de faire avancer ce topic plutôt que d'ergoter, car tu sais très bien de quoi je parle ou parlons.  C'est fou ça cette perte de temps, et ça me rappelle que je suis modo _(dans l'univers Windows)_ ailleurs avec au compteur plus 13700 messages en 5 ans.

Il est vrai que le iMac 27 chauffe pas mal, alors avec *smcFanControl* j'ai fait les réglages suivants pour avoir une température en dessous de 40°...





...on entend un ventilateur, mais moins pénible qu'avec un PC. Mais ça chauffe beaucoup moins.


----------



## indy91700 (28 Avril 2012)

Qui t'as dis que je parlais des écrans de merde Apple ? ... Le mac mini avec un disque dur SSD c'est déjà un bon gain de puissance ... Mais pour ça faut savoir mettre les mains dans le cambouis ou casser son porte monnaie ... Pourquoi parler de puissance sur un imac qui chauffe comme une fournaise ? L'acheteur avisé s'orientera plus sur un mac pro ... Mais bon les finances ne sont pas les mêmes ...


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2012)

Tu fais de la 3D ? Chacun son trip, mais moi je n'achète pas un iMac pour faire joli ou épater. Mon choix a été dicté en fonction de la place sur un bureau. Je constate que pour le moment avec un peu plus de ventilation avec *smcFanControl*, c'est pas mal. A voir dans le temps si c'est une bonne solution...

J'ai passé 15 ans avec des tonnes de PC, et sur le plan _"mettre les mains dans le cambouis"_, je ne connais que trop bien. Cela fait plus d'un an que j'ai quitté l'univers Windows, mais je continue à dépanner pas mal de membres sans matériel.


----------



## Vladimok (28 Avril 2012)

Et pourquoi ne pas opté pour un Mac mini avec écran display ou Macbook avec écran display ?

Ou attendre les prochains iMac qui devrait avoir de nouveau écran (rumeur)


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2012)

En attendant que Apple trouve une solution pour ces taches grises pour les iMac, il serait intéressant que ceux qui possèdent des écrans *Thunderbolt Display* et *LED Cinema Display* donne leur avis d'utilisateurs.

Eux seuls serait à même de confirmer que la dalle est en cause, car dans ce cas de figure, il y aurait un gros problème d'étanchéité. Dire que les iMac ont une erreur de fabrication, de conception, peut-être pas.


----------



## indy91700 (28 Avril 2012)

Oui on connait smcFanControl, certains l'on utilisé comme moi ... Malgré tout j'ai eu droit à 3 changement de dalle en 18 mois d'utilisation, sans compter le changement d'une carte graphique, de 2 disques dur et d'un bloc d'alimentation ... Alors non je ne fais pas de la 3D, mais si j'etais professionnel, ce n'est surement pas vers un Imac que je m'orienterais, ni vers un mac mini d'ailleurs ... Mais bon on va pas refaire l'histoire, cela fait de long mois que l'on en parle de ces problèmes de taches à l'écran ... Tiens d'ailleurs cela me fait penser à une video sympa 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHQCvSbHW-k


----------



## subsole (29 Avril 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Mon cher *subsole* ce serait peut-être plus intéressant de faire avancer ce topic plutôt que d'ergoter, car tu sais très bien de quoi je parle ou parlons.  C'est fou ça cette perte de temps, et ça me rappelle que je suis modo _(dans l'univers Windows)_ ailleurs avec au compteur plus 13700 messages en 5 ans.


:sleep: Oui je parle de *Locke* qui ne veut pas dire qu'il a tort. 

13700 messages, ça en fait une belle pile pour t'assoir. 
T'as des médailles également ? 
Ah, dans l'univers Windows, tout s'explique. 

En tant que modo, tu devrais savoir depuis longtemps comment te comporter sur un forum, par exemple il faut reconnaitre tes torts ^^, ne pas faire perdre le temps de ceux qui tentent de t'aider. Je me serais volontiers passé de cette réponse sur l'AC si tu écrivais correctement.
Mais, je ne pouvais laisser en l'état, ta phrase induit d'autres utilisateurs qui lisent parfaitement le français en erreur.
 Je suis désolé d'insister ^^ mais : "j'attends la fin de la garantie légale pour prendre l'extension AC", ça ne veut rien dire d'autre que "j'attends que la garantie soit échue pour prendre l'AC", ou alors nous ne parlons pas la même langue."


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2012)

Si tu tiens absolument à ce que j'écrive *je prendrais un Apple Care la veille de la fin de la garantie légale* voilà qui est fait. Et crois moi, personne n'a été induit en erreur.

Tu as un drôle d'état d'esprit envers des membres qui dans certains cas de figure, sont présents dans l'ombre, n'osant parfois pas faire une demande et se font rabrouer à la moindre petite erreur ou écart. Je lis depuis de nombreuses années le contenu de ce forum dans beaucoup de sections, et force est de constater que les nouveaux membres qui osent écrire sans crainte se font taper sur les doigts comme des gamins !

Rassure toi, à 62 ans, j'en ai vu beaucoup d'autres et je vais te laisser à tes considérations, à ton savoir, à ton sens du dialogue et à tes prérogatives. Game Over !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (30 Avril 2012)

Locke a dit:


> En attendant que Apple trouve une solution pour ces taches grises pour les iMac, il serait intéressant que ceux qui possèdent des écrans *Thunderbolt Display* et *LED Cinema Display* donne leur avis d'utilisateurs.
> 
> Eux seuls serait à même de confirmer que la dalle est en cause, car dans ce cas de figure, il y aurait un gros problème d'étanchéité. Dire que les iMac ont une erreur de fabrication, de conception, peut-être pas.



iMac ou écran display, c'est pareil... j'ai plusieurs commentaires  sur dirty-screen de personnes ayant des problèmes également avec l'écran d'Apple.

Quant au vice de conception de l'imac, moi j'y crois... et on va essayer de le démontrer... pour cela, il faut passer par la justice....
Si on y arrive, ça fera jurisprudence, et tous ceux qui auront des taches pourront se faire remplacer l'écran gratuitement... même en dehors de la garantie...


----------



## Fred08 (20 Juin 2012)

Imac 27' de juin 2011, les premiers nuages gris jaunes sont apparus depuis déjà quelques mois. C'est surtout visible sur fond d'écran blanc. Je suis couvert par l'apple care jusqu'à juin 2014, je ne m'affole pas pour l'instant. Mais c'est pas sérieux, une machine de 2700 euros !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (20 Juin 2012)

T'es-tu inscrit sur dirty-screen.com? Plus on est et plus ce sera facile de prouver un vice de fabrication si un jour quelqu'un dépose un dossier auprès d'un tribunal! En plus tu ne serais pas le premier à qui le problème reviendrait plusieurs fois...


----------



## Fred08 (20 Juin 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> T'es-tu inscrit sur dirty-screen.com?



C'est fait oui.



Bubblefreddo a dit:


> En plus tu ne serais pas le premier à qui le problème reviendrait plusieurs fois...



Je n'ai malheureusement aucun doute là-dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

tatane72 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai exactement le même problème  avec mon imac 27". Il y a quelques semaines de ca , j'ai vu une grosse trace qui pour moi correspondais  à une tâche  ou une crasse. J'ai donc essayé de nettoyer l'écran mais il s'avère que cela est intérieur.
> 
> Ayant acheté mon ordinateur  en février 2010 j''ai donc contacté apple care  pour leur signaler ce problème et me le réparer. Le souci, c'est que lorsque j'ai  commandé mon ordinateur avec mon extension de garantie, celle-ci n'a pas été enregistrée  et impossible de trouver  sur le CD ou sur le bouquin  le numéro de contrat de l'extension apple care.
> ...



et on rebellotte!Un an après le changement de la dalle, je m'aperçois que mon écran a de nouveau une tache.Heureusement que j'ai pris 3 ans de garantie


----------



## Monsieurte (17 Juillet 2012)

Tous ces témoignages me font vraiment hésiter sur mon futur possible achat d'un iMac 27". Ce problème est il présent uniquement sur les dalles de 27" ou les 21,5" sont touchés aussi? 
Il y a t'il des informations au sujet du taux de présence de ce problème?


----------



## Erwan S. (18 Juillet 2012)

Monsieurte a dit:


> Tous ces témoignages me font vraiment hésiter sur mon futur possible achat d'un iMac 27". Ce problème est il présent uniquement sur les dalles de 27" ou les 21,5" sont touchés aussi?
> Il y a t'il des informations au sujet du taux de présence de ce problème?



Hello,

J'ai eu la même réaction que vous il y a quelques mois. J'hésitai, l'achat est conséquent, je suis étudiant...
Et puis j'ai sauté le pas. Bim, trois mois plus tard une tache fait son apparition dans le coin en haut à droite. J'appel Apple mercredi, rendez-vous le samedi matin, changement de dalle dans l'après midi ! Depuis je n'ai plus de problème, et cela fait bien 6 mois que la nouvelle dalle est là.

Franchement je vous le conseil, cette aléa n'est rien en comparaison des avantages de cette machine.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2012)

Erwan S. a dit:


> Franchement je vous le conseil, cette aléa n'est rien en comparaison des avantages de cette machine.



Certe,le problème est que si une personne achète un mac sans extension de garanti et qu'au bout de 14 mois il rencontre ce problème et doit acheter une dalle (qui pour moi doit couter assez cher ) je doute qu'il puisse penser qu'au avantage


----------



## sparo (18 Juillet 2012)

C'est vrai que moi aussi cela me fait un peu flipper aussi c histoires .... pour l'instant le mien à 18 mois et pas de probleme (j'ai pas d'applecare).....
Si j'ai foutu une poussière sur l'écran entre la dalle et la vitre en le démontant/remontant pour mettre un SSD mais j'ai la flemme d'enlever la vitre pour la virer (enfait j'ai surtout peur d'en rajouter plus que j'en enlève  )


----------



## Monsieurte (18 Juillet 2012)

Erwan S. a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai eu la même réaction que vous il y a quelques mois. J'hésitai, l'achat est conséquent, je suis étudiant...
> Et puis j'ai sauté le pas. Bim, trois mois plus tard une tache fait son apparition dans le coin en haut à droite. J'appel Apple mercredi, rendez-vous le samedi matin, changement de dalle dans l'après midi ! Depuis je n'ai plus de problème, et cela fait bien 6 mois que la nouvelle dalle est là.
> ...



Cela fait plaisir d'avoir un témoignage qui ne dit pas que du mal de cette qui, pour moi, reste une des meilleures du marché.


----------



## Erwan S. (18 Juillet 2012)

tatane72 a dit:


> Certe,le problème est que si une personne achète un mac sans extension de garanti et qu'au bout de 14 mois il rencontre ce problème et doit acheter une dalle (qui pour moi doit couter assez cher ) je doute qu'il puisse penser qu'au avantage




Je me permet de vous rappelez que l'UE pousse la garantie à 24 mois, Apple ne joue pas tout le temps franc-jeu...

http://www.senat.fr/leg/pjl03-358.html


----------



## Rico0o (31 Juillet 2012)

Comme pas mal de gens mon écran s'est marqué avec le temps.
Le technicien m'a remplacé la dalle aujourd'hui avec une dexterité assez bluffante d'ailleurs. 
Bon la nouvelle dalle est impec sauf un pixel mort en haut à gauche, mais bon là obligé de vivre avec, ils me la remplaceront jamais pour ça.

J'ai discuté un peu avec lui au sujet des dalles d'imac 27, rien qu'en île de France il m'a dit qu'il y avait en moyenne une cinquantaine de remplacement par semaine !!!
Hier il m'a raconté qu'ils étaient intervenus avec un collègue dans une entreprise pour changer 9 écrans touchés.


Il m'a également dit qu'aujourd'hui apple n'avait pas reussi à solutionner ce problème, donc avis au futur acquéreur d'imac...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (3 Août 2012)

Je ne comprends toujours pas d'ailleurs pourquoi les problèmes d'écrans de ces imacs (même si ca ne concerne peut etre pas tous les imacs, y'en a pas mal quand même...), qui de plus existent maintenant depuis 5 ou 6 ans ne sont pas régulièrement dénoncés par les médias spécialisés?
Dirty-screen.com ne fait aucune publicité, n'est pas du tout commercial et ne sert qu'à regrouper tous ceux qui sont impactés par ces soucis. Ca fait plus de 5 mois que plus aucun responsable de média (genre macgé, macbidouille, ...) n'en parle...
Je constate juste que ce post comme d'autres ailleurs est régulièrement relancé par des gens qui découvrent au fur et à mesure que le temps passe, qu'ils sont concernés!

Je récupère régulièrement des témoignages de personnes ayant appelé Apple, et leur récit me laisse penser que la politique appliquée par Apple est honteuse...


----------



## Rico0o (3 Août 2012)

Même avec le contrat apple care que j'ai souscris apple m'a dit qu'il me changerait la dalle cette fois ci, mais que le prochaine fois ce serait niet. Donc ils s'attendent à un prochaine fois, c'est assez dingue d'entendre ça j'avoue.

En voyant ma dalle démontée je me suis fait ma ptite idée sur la source du problème. Le technicien maintronic m'a dit que l'imac chauffait beaucoup trop pour mettre l'écran si prêt.
Effectivement j'ai remarqué sur la vieille dalle, les adhésifs qui assure une partie de l'étanchéité se sont en parti décollés.
Normal avec la chaleur pas mal de colles se ramollisent.
Je pense qu'à la longue, les poussières les plus fines s'infiltrent et se collent statiquement sur les feuillets plastiques qui composent l'écran. Ces particules fines sont les mêmes que celles que l'on retrouve derrière les vitres, j'en suis quasiment sur.

Comme il ya échange d'air chaud/ froid avec ventilation à l'inverse d'un moniteur, l'écran fini par se poluer, ça me paraît logique.
Le technicien m'a fait un ptit nettoyage de l'interieur, carte, ventilos , il m'a dit qu'il n'était pas si poussiéreux que ça, il avait vu bien pire. 
(mon imac a quasiment 3 ans, je l'ai acheté à la sortie des 27").

Pour moi l'imac représente la limite en terme d'intégration tout en un.
Apple doit clairement revoir sa copie. Et au vu de ce que m'a annoncé le technicien c'est très très très loin d'être un problème qui touche quelques malchanceux...

D'ailleurs je me souviens avoir vu dans une fnac un modèle d'expo allumé avec l'écran taché...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Août 2012)

et pourquoi tout le monde se laisse faire? dirty-screen tout seul ne fera rien pour changer la donne! il servira a terme à montrer que beaucoup de gens sont impactés...
Il est impératif de dénoncer ce problème d'écran des imacs et l'un des moyens d'y parvenir est devmédiatiser dirty-screen.com...
Il faut que tous ceux qui veulent des imacs bien conçus se mobilisent et fassent des demandes explicites auprès de macgé, macbidouille, etc... pour qu'on parle de nous....

Sans cela, rien ne changera, et on continuera d'acheter des machines mal conçues avec des problèmes qui durent depuis super longtemps....


----------



## tazz973 (6 Août 2012)

bambougroove a dit:


> Le (bon) troisième lien concernant un 24" (taches derrière la vitre) :
> http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/fumer-nuit-a-la-sante-dun-ecran-imac-alu-24-a-244899.html
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------
> ...


Bonjour à Bambougroove et tous les acteurs,
Je découvre cette discussion alors même que je cherche une réponse à mes deux iMac qui me lâchent en même temps... Oui, Bambougroove a raison, mac OS est unique et c'est un outil formdable. Sauf que moi aussi, je commence  me poser des questions. J'ai débuté il y a belel lurette avec un Classic, rejoint par un powerbook 100 puis un 150, passé ensuite à un Centris avant mon iBook G4 assité de mon premier G5 iMac qui a bénéficié en 2007 d'un échange sous garantie de la carte mère (les fameux condensateurs gonflés) et qui vient encore de me lâcher (démarre plus, "clac" au chargement) puis un second iMac G5 en 2006 qui vient en même temps de présenter les fameuses tâches brunes s'étendant dans la dalle et qui le rendent impropre à l'usage préconisé par Apple !
J'ai effectivement, devant ces deux machines à 2000 euros et le iBook dont la connexion ethernet est défectueuse, qui présentent de manifestes signes de qualité amoindrie/Apple, décidé de passer au PC... avant de craquer pour le dernier iMac Intel en 27" qui m'attend au retour chez moi en Guyane.
Oui, car je vis en Guyane et si j'ai eu l'impression que mon iMac là-bas tenait bien le coup, ben je ne suis plus tout à fait certain de pouvoir sans Bmol rejoindre l'avis de Bambougroove. Les "nouveaux Mac" m'auront déçu amèrement, mais, tout comme l'aimable Bambougroove, je suis un accroc et risque de le rester - au moins jusqu'à ce que le nouveau iMac me joue un de ces tours pendables que j'ai découvert dans cette discussion (qui m'a fait, je l'avoue, un peu peur quant à ma décision d'achat... Aurais-je fait marche arrière ? ) Je vous laisse à vous tous le soucis d'une éventuelle réponse et vous salue toutes et tous bien cordialement. H. 55 ans


----------



## pit666 (6 Août 2012)

Je compte acheter un Imac 21,5. Le problème de tache est il connu aussi sur cette dalle?


----------



## Vladimok (6 Août 2012)

pit666 a dit:


> Je compte acheter un Imac 21,5. Le problème de tache est il connu aussi sur cette dalle?



Oui malheureusement !


----------



## Vladimok (7 Août 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Oui malheureusement !



Et pour un éventuel achat, il vaudrait mieux attendre la sortie des prochains iMac, avec peut-être un nouvel écran ....


----------



## Average Joe (7 Août 2012)

D'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre, Apple compte recourir à Sharp pour ses dalles d'écrans. J'espère que cela solutionnera le problème à l'avenir sachant que je vais peut-être remplacer mon iMac 21,5" l'an prochain ; pour l'instant je garde l'actuel (sous Snow Leo) avec son ombre grise en haut à gauche  En fait ce n'est pas super gênant, juste que cela fait "tâche"  avec le reste de l'ordinateur qui est impec (le reste des composants a l'air bien sélectionné, notamment le disque dur Hitachi d'origine).


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Août 2012)

@Average Joe,
Il semblerait que dans les Apple store, le problème soit reconnu non officiellement et que que le changement d'écran se fasse même hors garantie. Ca vaut peut etre le coup d'essayer.


----------



## darshan (12 Août 2012)

Je vais vous faire partager mon expérience :

j'ai donc un iMac 27 pouces late 2009 (C2D 3,06 Ghz, avec 8 Go de RAM) et applecare.

Ca fait donc 2 ans et demi que je l'ai, j'avais les coins supérieurs tachetés, mais je faisais avec, 

jusqu'à ce que mon disque dur de 1To se mette à lâcher. Direction l'Applestore de Montpellier, RDV au GeniusBar, j'explique mes problèmes, 2 ou 3 tests sont réalisés et on me dit : "Pas de problème, on vous répare ça, on est au courant pour les dalles"

De plus, on m'a dit que les "nouvelles" dalles ne posaient plus de problèmes. Alors est-ce uniquement pour rassurer, ou bien Apple a-t-il modifié ses dalles??????

Pour le moment, la dalle qu'ils m'ont mis est parfaite.

Darshan


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Août 2012)

darshan a dit:


> Je vais vous faire partager mon expérience :
> 
> j'ai donc un iMac 27 pouces late 2009 (C2D 3,06 Ghz, avec 8 Go de RAM) et applecare.
> 
> ...



En effet, sous la pression des employés de certains applestore qui se faisaient "tuer" par des clients insatisfaits à qui on refusait toutes réparations même qq jours après la garantie, certains Apple store ont décidé de prendre en charge le pb ( dixit un témoignage sur dirty-screen.com) cette décision est propre à chacun. 


Quand on appelle express lane, rien ne se fera gratuitement hors garantie. D'ailleurs c'est souvent, qu'ils vous envoient vers un AS, histoire de se décharger de toute responsabilité. ( en effet, express lane, Apple France et les Apple store sont des boutiques indépendantes... Un très bel article à ce sujet est paru sur Macge me semble t il , il y a qq semaines.)


Concernant les dalles changées, elles ne sont pas neuves ...( je pense que le gars de l'Apple store à menti...) puisque elles sont toutes reconditionnées.
De plus, il y a des iMac de 2011 qui ont ce pb... Donc les ordinateurs récents sont également concernés!


Bref, j'ai comme l'impression qu'apple se fout un peu de nous.... J'ai hâte de voir le nouvel iMac 2012 démonté par iFixit...


----------



## guymauve (13 Août 2012)

Ce problème d'écran pourrait être une des réponses du remplacement tardif de la gamme. Je n'imagine pas Apple sortir une nouvelle machine avec les mêmes problèmes.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Août 2012)

C'est pourtant ce qu'ils ont fait depuis 2009, puisque le pb de tâches a vraiment débuté à cette date.... Étaient-ils sous contrat avec LG et donc leur marge de man&#339;uvre était limitée?En tout cas, c'est vrai qu'on les attend sur les prochain imacs!


PS: l'arrivee tardive des futurs imacs est du à la fabrication de l'ivy bridge sans la partie graphique... ( si je suis bien renseigné!)


----------



## Bubblefreddo (23 Août 2012)

Aujourd'hui, Laurent de Paris est le 700e inscrit sur dirty-screen.com et toujours aussi peu de réactions!
J'ai lu sur Macgé, qu'apparemment le MacBookPro Rétina avait également des problèmes de dalles (en quelle proportion? ça reste toujours la grande question...) et les dalles suspectées d'être défectueuses sont encore fabriquées par LG... les même qui fabriquent les écrans de nos iMacs....


----------



## C@cTuS (25 Août 2012)

Je rappelle (parce que je l' ai dit dans un autre post ) que ce probleme est eventuellement réglé, par Mc Service à Courcouronnes , soit par un echange de Dalle pris en charge par Apple, soit un nettoyage dans la mesure du possible , et ceci sans aucune depense . Mc Service se charge de voir avec Apple pour une eventuelle prise en charge .


----------



## Bubblefreddo (27 Août 2012)

Certes c'est un début... mais comment faire quand on habite loin de Courcouronnes...
D'après moi, c'est un vice de conception qu'il faut dénoncer puisque ces problèmes d'écran  datent d'au moins 4 ans... si on laisse faire Apple, y'a de forte chance qu'Apple ne revoit pas sa copie pour les iMacs 2012...
Il serait temps quand même qu'ils nous fassent des écrans à la hauteur du prix que l'on paye et de la confiance qu'on leur donne!

PS: Comment MC service négocie avec Apple pour avoir une prise ne charge à chaque fois?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2012)

Bonsoir, les problèmes que vous décrivez concernent-ils également l'écran thunderbolt ?


----------



## Etienne000 (28 Août 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre, Apple compte recourir à Sharp pour ses dalles d'écrans. J'espère que cela solutionnera le problème à l'avenir sachant que je vais peut-être remplacer mon iMac 21,5" l'an prochain ; pour l'instant je garde l'actuel (sous Snow Leo) avec son ombre grise en haut à gauche  En fait ce n'est pas super gênant, juste que cela fait "tâche"  avec le reste de l'ordinateur qui est impec (le reste des composants a l'air bien sélectionné, notamment le disque dur Hitachi d'origine).



A mon avis, le problème ne vient pas de la dalle, mais du fait que les composants chauffent, ce qui crée l'uniformité des dalles.
D'autant plus que les imac actuels chauffent pas mal en utilisation courante.

3 solutions : 

-Apple revient au design à la G4, plus de problème de chauffe sur l'écran, les composants étant éloignés.
-Apple revoit la ventilation de l'iMac, pour éviter que la dalle soit soumise à une chaleur excessive.
-Apple rend l'iMac plus épais, pour éviter que les composants soient si proches de la dalle.

J'ai de mon côté un iMac 17" intel avec les marque verticales. Malheureusement, il a plus de 4 ans, il n'est plus pris en charge.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2012)

LE TABLEAU a dit:


> Bonsoir, les problèmes que vous décrivez concernent-ils également l'écran thunderbolt ?



Salut, je "m'autocite" et relance ma question d'hier. J'ai un imac 20" sur lequel j'ai la chance de ne jamais avoir constaté le moindre défaut, mais pour ce qui est de l'écran 27" ?


----------



## Logis84 (29 Août 2012)

rikkorikko a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Des taches grises sont apparues progressivement sur l'écran de mon iMac 27. On dirait que de la crasse est venue se mettre derrière la vitre du mac. Je précise que la machine est dans un environnement non fumeur. Voici une photo. Le problème est particulièrement visible sur la partie supérieur gauche. D'autres ont-ils rencontré ce problème. Que peut faire le SAV ?
> 
> Merci à vous.



Le faire démonter et le faire nettoyer, le mien idem mais je ne le ferai pas moi-même parce que j'aurai trop peur de casser la vitre et je crois qu'il faut un outil spécial?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (29 Août 2012)

Je vais essayer de répondre à tout le monde:

@LE TABLEAU: des écrans thunderbolt ont été touché, mais très peu de retour quand même.

@Etienne000: pour ton imac et ses lignes verticales: il y a une jurisprudence (cf dirty-screen.com onglet "cadre juridique") et en France, les jurisprudences sont ILLIMITEES dans le temps... c'est à dire qu'Apple est OBLIGE de réparer ton iMac. Bien sur ils vont te dire que c'est impossible: alors soit tu acceptes qu'ils ne respectent pas la loi et tant pis pour toi OU tu leur expliques que tu connais la loi et que tu vas tout faire pour qu'elle soit respectée (cf tribunal de proximité): TU ES SUR ET CERTAIN DE GAGNER !
@LE TABLEAU: Les 27" semblent être les plus touchés...

Les 3 proposition d'étienne000 me semblent ok, mais ça voudrait dire qu'Apple reconnait les problèmes... et ça c'est pas gagné!

A+

PS: N'oubliez pas de vous inscrire ici ... déjà plus de 700 inscriptions...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse. Ton aplomb fait plaisir à lire.  La connaissance de la loi est toujours très soutenante.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (30 Août 2012)

LE TABLEAU a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Ton aplomb fait plaisir à lire.  La connaissance de la loi est toujours très soutenante.



C'est malheureux mais c'est comme ça! Si tu ne connais pas tes droits, tu te fais bouffer tout cru! La loi du plus fort en gros... 
( merci pour ton commentaire! )


----------



## bzhjcc (30 Août 2012)

pour information,

J'ai apporté mon iMac 27" late 2009 à l'apple store Vélisy, acheté en mars 2010 (apple store internet) et qui était constellé de tâches grisâtres très visible sur écran blanc au démarrage.
Le génious m'a dit que le problème est pris en garanti au titre de l'amélioration qualité. En effet mon iMac n'est plus sous garantie apple CARE extension. 

Donc je dirais si vous avez le problème et un apple store pas très loin, prenez rendez-vous sur le net et allez y avec votre mac sous le bras... Pour moi ça a marché.

Sinon la réparation coute 450  par la.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (5 Septembre 2012)

C'est en effet la différence entre les apple store et Apple Inc ... ce n'est pas pareil... il me semble que les apple store sont plus ou moins indépendants de Apple ( avec un grand A) et donc, parce que les employés en ont eu assez de se faire insulter par des clients mécontents de leur iMac, ils ont fait pression auprès de leur hiérarchie pour que leur Apple store prennent à sa charge la réparation... Apple ( avec un grand A) étant complètement extérieur à cette décision, ne reconnait absolument pas le problème... voilà pourquoi, ça gronde dans tous les pays... c'est parce Apple (avec un grand A) ne reconnait toujours pas le défaut de conception de leur iMac....

PS: tous les jours, sur dirty-screen.com, des "mécontents" de leur imac s'inscrivent... (715 pour l'instant...)

@ bzhjcc et si on n'habite pas près d'un Apple store? ça devient un peu galère...


----------



## vinmimi (29 Juillet 2013)

Un petit up de ce soucis de nuage dans la dalle Lcd de mon 27".

Croyant que c'était des poussières derrière le plexi, j'ai tardé à le nettoyer, je ne l'ai fait que ce matin.
Malheureusement le nettoyage n'a rien changé.
Malheureusement ma garantie de deux ans (belgique) est expirée depuis presque 2 mois.

Après avoir lu tout les post, je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup de remplacement hors garantie, que me conseillez vous de faire et avez vous de bonnes nouvelles concernant la reconnaissance d'Apple de ce défaut de conception ?

Bien à vous.


----------



## Aekold (29 Juillet 2013)

@vinmimi : contactes le support d'apple. J'ai conseillé à un ami photographe qui lui aussi a rencontré ce problème. Son iMac était hors garantie depuis 8 mois. Prise en charge par la SAV d'APPLE, dalle remplacée dans un centre agréé. 0 euros de déboursé.

Il suffit juste d'appeler et de bien expliquer le problème.


----------



## gmaa (29 Juillet 2013)

J'ai eu un pb similaire : 1/2 écran gris 2 mois après fin contrat AppleCare.
Après "discussions" (Irlande!) la dalle a été changée sans rien débourser.


----------



## sennheiser (31 Juillet 2013)

J'ai un nouvel iMac 27" et deux mois après son achat j'ai fait changer la dalle pour pb de tache ! cette fois-ci contrairement à l'ancien mac, elles sont apparues en bas dans les coins gauches et droits (c'est bizarrement par là que l'entrée de la ventilation ce fait !) lors du démontage, j'ai pu voir qu'a cet endroit-là, il y avait des ouvertures pour les différents connecteurs de l'écran fermé par un simple adhésif. Il va falloir qu'Apple fasse étanchéité ses dalles ce n&#8217;est pas plus compliqué ! Chez moi 0 fumeur, pas de fumer de cuisine rien à par un peu de poussière de monsieur et madame tout le monde ! Donc les excuses bidons d'Apple y'en à marre !

Je me suis inscrit sur Dirty-screen et j'ai posté des photos sur leur page facebook.

Il y a un vice de conception c'est tout !


----------



## vinmimi (31 Juillet 2013)

Merci Aekold,
En effet après avoir tel, ils semblent d'accord de remplacer la dalle et cerise sur le gateau, ma machine semble élligible pour le remplacement du disque dur Seagate de 1To aussi.
Tout ca gratuitement.
Je pensai pas que ca serai aussi facile honnêtement...
Je vous tient au courant.


----------



## gmaa (31 Juillet 2013)

Effectivement Apple a remplacé aussi le disque dur Seagate à leur initiative.

Pour cela il fallait avoir enregistré sa machine chez Apple...


----------



## vinmimi (12 Août 2013)

Voilà je vous tient au jus concernant les taches sur mon écran imac 27".

Ai déposé ma machine dans un centre agréé aux environs de Liège et 4 jours plus tard, dalle remplacée et HD 1 To aussi.
Restauration via TimeMachine terminée après 3H30 sans soucis.

Pour donner espoir à ceux à qui ca arrive après la garantie légale, il y a donc un espoir d'obtenir gain de cause. 
Quand il y a problème de SAV il faut le signaler mais quand ca se passe bien, il faut en parler aussi il me semble. 
Donc sur ce coup là, bravo Apple de prendre ses responsabilités.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Leplouc (4 Mars 2014)

Juste à la fin de mon Apple Care...
Remplacement sans problème de la dalle à Toulouse et seulement 2 jours d'immobilisation.
Nickel.


----------



## guymauve (4 Mars 2014)

Excellente nouvelle ça !


----------



## Tunidesign (13 Août 2014)

Bonjour, je viens de lire un peu les reponses de chacun, et j'ai une lueur d'espoir pour mon imac 24 late 2009,

est ce que vous pensez qu'apple pourrait prendre en charge cela ? (sachant que la garantie n'est plus valable)

voici la bete :


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Août 2014)

Non, ils vont te sortir que c'est du à la cigarette ou à la pollution et de tout manière la machine est trop vieille


----------



## gege2trois (22 Août 2014)

j'ai eu droit à 3 changement de dalles sur un imac 27 de 2009 et ça c'est terminée l'année dernière par un échange de la part d'Apple contre un modèle 2013 + un superdrive USB en prime
un joli cadeau de Noel de la part d'Apple
allez voir le site de dirty-sceen j'ai mis le lien sur la discussion " bientôt un filtre pour imac " ils m'ont apporté une aide et des conseils pour arriver à mes fins sans eux j'aurais laissé tomber
peut-être que mon projet de filtre permettra de limiter les dégâts car apparemment ces taches provient de la poussière qui s'infiltre entre les couches de la dalle et qui sont "cuite" par la chaleur du processeur et de la carte graphique Donc si plus ou moins de poussières qui rentre peut-être moins de taches mais ça vient peut-être aussi de la qualité des dalles
j'espère avoir pu vous aider un peules commentaires les plus récents sont sur la page Facebook de dirty-screen
ils y a quand même presque 1500 inscrits sur leur site pour les problèmes d'écran des imac on est pas tout seul
gerard


----------

